# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Site to Site VPN με Dynamic IPs - Πρόβλημα

## d.stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα, 

με βάση το 2 παράδειγμα (VTI) του http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support...-ipsec-00.html 

Προσπαθώ να συνδέσω 2 cisco routers. 

Configuration 1ου router - R1:


```
crypto vpn anyconnect flash0:/webvpn/sslclient-win-1.1.4.176.pkg sequence 1
crypto vpn csd flash0:/webvpn/sdesktop.pkg
crypto isakmp policy 10
 encr aes 256
 hash sha512
 authentication pre-share
 group 2
crypto isakmp key xxxx address 0.0.0.0         no-xauth
crypto ipsec transform-set SET esp-aes 256 esp-sha512-hmac
 mode tunnel
crypto ipsec profile PROFILE
 set transform-set SET
interface Tunnel1
 ip address 172.16.12.1 255.255.255.252
 tunnel source Dialer2
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel destination 100.70.23.90
 tunnel protection ipsec profile PROFILE
event manager applet change-tunnel-dest
 event timer cron name TAC cron-entry "* * * * *"
 action 1.0 cli command "enable"
 action 1.1 cli command "configure terminal"
 action 1.2 cli command "interface tunnel1"
 action 1.3 cli command "tunnel destination domain1.ddns.net"
```

Configuration 2ου router - R2:


```
crypto isakmp policy 10
 encr aes 256
 hash sha512
 authentication pre-share
 group 2
crypto isakmp key xxxx address 0.0.0.0         no-xauth
crypto ipsec transform-set SET esp-aes 256 esp-sha512-hmac
 mode tunnel
crypto ipsec profile PROFILE
 set transform-set SET
interface Tunnel1
 ip address 172.16.12.2 255.255.255.252
 tunnel source Dialer0
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel destination 85.74.232.238
 tunnel protection ipsec profile PROFILE
event manager applet change-tunnel-dest
 event timer cron name TAC cron-entry "* * * * *"
 action 1.0 cli command "enable"
 action 1.1 cli command "configure terminal"
 action 1.2 cli command "interface tunnel1"
 action 1.3 cli command "tunnel destination domain2.ddns.net"
```

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι routers δεν συνδέονται:



```
R1#sh crypto isakmp sa
IPv4 Crypto ISAKMP SA
dst             src             state          conn-id status
100.70.23.90    85.74.232.238   MM_NO_STATE          0 ACTIVE
```


Και οι 2 routers πέφτουν σε σύνδεση ΟΤΕ και έχω απενεργοποιήσει το security από το OTENET PS και για τις 2 συνδέσεις.

Επιπλέον τρέχοντας debug:



```
Aug 13 12:18:56 192.168.169.1 862: 000857: Aug 13 12:18:55.490 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=3279F464, delme=3279F464
Aug 13 12:19:02 192.168.169.1 863: 000858: Aug 13 12:19:02.234 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=32846E94, delme=32846E94
Aug 13 12:19:02 192.168.169.1 864: 000859: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:19:02 192.168.169.1 865: 000860: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:19:02 192.168.169.1 866: 000861: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:19:02 192.168.169.1 867: 000862: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:19:02 192.168.169.1 868: 000863: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0x436073B4 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 869: 000864: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: 436073B4
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 870: 000865: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -2075266559 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 871: 000866: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -2106223717 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 872: 000867: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 873: 000868: Aug 13 12:19:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 874: 000869: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 875: 000870: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 876: 000871: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0x436073B4 peer_handle = 0x80002C93
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 877: 000872: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0x436073B4, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 878: 000873: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 879: 000874: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 880: 000875: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 3279F464
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 881: 000876: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 882: 000877: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 883: 000878: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 884: 000879: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 885: 000880: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 886: 000881: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 887: 000882: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 888: 000883: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 889: 000884: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 890: 000885: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 891: 000886: Aug 13 12:19:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:03 192.168.169.1 892: 000887: Aug 13 12:19:03.130 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:19:04 192.168.169.1 893: 000888: Aug 13 12:19:03.130 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:19:14 192.168.169.1 894: 000889: Aug 13 12:19:13.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:19:14 192.168.169.1 895: 000890: Aug 13 12:19:13.114 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:19:14 192.168.169.1 896: 000891: Aug 13 12:19:13.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:14 192.168.169.1 897: 000892: Aug 13 12:19:13.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:14 192.168.169.1 898: 000893: Aug 13 12:19:13.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:24 192.168.169.1 899: 000894: Aug 13 12:19:23.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:19:24 192.168.169.1 900: 000895: Aug 13 12:19:23.114 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:19:24 192.168.169.1 901: 000896: Aug 13 12:19:23.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:24 192.168.169.1 902: 000897: Aug 13 12:19:23.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:24 192.168.169.1 903: 000898: Aug 13 12:19:23.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:33 192.168.169.1 904: 000899: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:19:33 192.168.169.1 905: 000900: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:19:33 192.168.169.1 906: 000901: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:33 192.168.169.1 907: 000902: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:33 192.168.169.1 908: 000903: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:33 192.168.169.1 909: 000904: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:19:34 192.168.169.1 910: 000905: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:19:34 192.168.169.1 911: 000906: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:19:34 192.168.169.1 912: 000907: Aug 13 12:19:33.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:19:44 192.168.169.1 913: 000908: Aug 13 12:19:43.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:19:44 192.168.169.1 914: 000909: Aug 13 12:19:43.114 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:19:44 192.168.169.1 915: 000910: Aug 13 12:19:43.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:44 192.168.169.1 916: 000911: Aug 13 12:19:43.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:44 192.168.169.1 917: 000912: Aug 13 12:19:43.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 918: 000913: Aug 13 12:19:52.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -2075266559
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 919: 000914: Aug 13 12:19:52.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -2106223717
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 920: 000915: Aug 13 12:19:53.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 921: 000916: Aug 13 12:19:53.114 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 922: 000917: Aug 13 12:19:53.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 923: 000918: Aug 13 12:19:53.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:53 192.168.169.1 924: 000919: Aug 13 12:19:53.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 925: 000920: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 926: 000921: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 94.66.222.135, peer port 39562
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 927: 000922: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC21D45F4 peer_handle = 0x80002CA4
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 928: 000923: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC21D45F4, refcount 1 for crypto_isakmp_process_block
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 929: 000924: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 39562
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 930: 000925: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):insert sa successfully sa = 31A7DFC4
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 931: 000926: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_MM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 932: 000927: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 933: 000928: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing SA payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 934: 000929: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 935: 000930: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 936: 000931: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 937: 000932: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 938: 000933: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 939: 000934: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 940: 000935: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 941: 000936: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 942: 000937: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 943: 000938: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 944: 000939: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 945: 000940: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 946: 000941: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 94.66.222.135
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 947: 000942: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): local preshared key found
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 948: 000943: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP : Scanning profiles for xauth ...
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 949: 000944: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Checking ISAKMP transform 1 against priority 10 policy
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 950: 000945: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      encryption AES-CBC
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 951: 000946: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      keylength of 128
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 952: 000947: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      hash SHA
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 953: 000948: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      default group 2
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 954: 000949: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      auth pre-share
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 955: 000950: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 956: 000951: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:      life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x1 0x51 0x80
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 957: 000952: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Hash algorithm offered does not match policy!
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 958: 000953: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):atts are not acceptable. Next payload is 0
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 959: 000954: Aug 13 12:19:55.470 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):no offers accepted!
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 960: 000955: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): phase 1 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 961: 000956: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: construct_fail_ag_init
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 962: 000957: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): Failed to construct AG informational message.
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 963: 000958: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 500 peer_port 39562 (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 964: 000959: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 965: 000960: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 966: 000961: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Phase1 SA policy proposal not accepted" state (R) MM_NO_STATE (peer 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 967: 000962: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 968: 000963: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 969: 000964: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 970: 000965: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 971: 000966: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 972: 000967: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 973: 000968: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 974: 000969: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 975: 000970: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 976: 000971: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 977: 000972: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 978: 000973: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 979: 000974: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP (0): FSM action returned error: 2
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 980: 000975: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_MAIN_MODE
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 981: 000976: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 982: 000977: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Phase1 SA policy proposal not accepted" state (R) MM_NO_STATE (peer 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:19:55 192.168.169.1 983: 000978: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC21D45F4 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:19:56 192.168.169.1 984: 000979: Aug 13 12:19:55.474 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 94.66.222.135: C21D45F4
Aug 13 12:19:56 192.168.169.1 985: 000980: Aug 13 12:19:55.478 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:19:56 192.168.169.1 986: 000981: Aug 13 12:19:55.478 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 987: 000982: Aug 13 12:20:02.650 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3AD981C, delme=C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 988: 000983: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 989: 000984: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 990: 000985: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 991: 000986: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 992: 000987: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0x436073B4 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 993: 000988: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: 436073B4
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 994: 000989: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1662033310 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 995: 000990: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -614822817 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 996: 000991: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 997: 000992: Aug 13 12:20:03.114 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 998: 000993: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 999: 000994: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1000: 000995: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0x436073B4 peer_handle = 0x80002CA6
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1001: 000996: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0x436073B4, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1002: 000997: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1003: 000998: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1004: 000999: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3EE53F4
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1005: 001000: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1006: 001001: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1007: 001002: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1008: 001003: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1009: 001004: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1010: 001005: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1011: 001006: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1012: 001007: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1013: 001008: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1014: 001009: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1015: 001010: Aug 13 12:20:03.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:20:03 192.168.169.1 1016: 001011: Aug 13 12:20:03.546 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:20:04 192.168.169.1 1017: 001012: Aug 13 12:20:03.546 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:20:06 192.168.169.1 1018: 001013: Aug 13 12:20:05.466 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:14 192.168.169.1 1019: 001014: Aug 13 12:20:13.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:20:14 192.168.169.1 1020: 001015: Aug 13 12:20:13.530 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:20:14 192.168.169.1 1021: 001016: Aug 13 12:20:13.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:14 192.168.169.1 1022: 001017: Aug 13 12:20:13.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:14 192.168.169.1 1023: 001018: Aug 13 12:20:13.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:20:16 192.168.169.1 1024: 001019: Aug 13 12:20:15.466 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:24 192.168.169.1 1025: 001020: Aug 13 12:20:23.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:20:24 192.168.169.1 1026: 001021: Aug 13 12:20:23.530 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:20:24 192.168.169.1 1027: 001022: Aug 13 12:20:23.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:24 192.168.169.1 1028: 001023: Aug 13 12:20:23.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:24 192.168.169.1 1029: 001024: Aug 13 12:20:23.530 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:20:26 192.168.169.1 1030: 001025: Aug 13 12:20:25.467 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:33 192.168.169.1 1031: 001026: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:20:33 192.168.169.1 1032: 001027: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:20:33 192.168.169.1 1033: 001028: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:33 192.168.169.1 1034: 001029: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:33 192.168.169.1 1035: 001030: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:20:33 192.168.169.1 1036: 001031: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:20:34 192.168.169.1 1037: 001032: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:20:34 192.168.169.1 1038: 001033: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:20:34 192.168.169.1 1039: 001034: Aug 13 12:20:33.531 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:20:36 192.168.169.1 1040: 001035: Aug 13 12:20:35.467 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:44 192.168.169.1 1041: 001036: Aug 13 12:20:43.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:20:44 192.168.169.1 1042: 001037: Aug 13 12:20:43.531 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:20:44 192.168.169.1 1043: 001038: Aug 13 12:20:43.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:44 192.168.169.1 1044: 001039: Aug 13 12:20:43.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:44 192.168.169.1 1045: 001040: Aug 13 12:20:43.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:20:46 192.168.169.1 1046: 001041: Aug 13 12:20:45.463 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1047: 001042: Aug 13 12:20:53.115 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1662033310
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1048: 001043: Aug 13 12:20:53.115 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -614822817
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1049: 001044: Aug 13 12:20:53.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1050: 001045: Aug 13 12:20:53.531 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1051: 001046: Aug 13 12:20:53.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1052: 001047: Aug 13 12:20:53.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:20:54 192.168.169.1 1053: 001048: Aug 13 12:20:53.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:20:56 192.168.169.1 1054: 001049: Aug 13 12:20:55.479 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=31A7DFC4, delme=31A7DFC4
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1055: 001050: Aug 13 12:21:03.115 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=3279F464, delme=3279F464
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1056: 001051: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1057: 001052: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1058: 001053: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1059: 001054: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1060: 001055: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0x436073B4 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1061: 001056: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: 436073B4
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1062: 001057: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 588486710 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1063: 001058: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 197206202 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1064: 001059: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1065: 001060: Aug 13 12:21:03.531 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1066: 001061: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1067: 001062: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1068: 001063: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0x436073B4 peer_handle = 0x80002C95
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1069: 001064: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0x436073B4, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1070: 001065: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1071: 001066: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1072: 001067: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 3279F464
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1073: 001068: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1074: 001069: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1075: 001070: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1076: 001071: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1077: 001072: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1078: 001073: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1079: 001074: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1080: 001075: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1081: 001076: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1082: 001077: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1083: 001078: Aug 13 12:21:03.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:21:03 192.168.169.1 1084: 001079: Aug 13 12:21:03.967 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:21:04 192.168.169.1 1085: 001080: Aug 13 12:21:03.967 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:21:14 192.168.169.1 1086: 001081: Aug 13 12:21:13.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:21:14 192.168.169.1 1087: 001082: Aug 13 12:21:13.947 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:21:14 192.168.169.1 1088: 001083: Aug 13 12:21:13.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:14 192.168.169.1 1089: 001084: Aug 13 12:21:13.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:14 192.168.169.1 1090: 001085: Aug 13 12:21:13.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:21:24 192.168.169.1 1091: 001086: Aug 13 12:21:23.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:21:24 192.168.169.1 1092: 001087: Aug 13 12:21:23.947 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:21:24 192.168.169.1 1093: 001088: Aug 13 12:21:23.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:24 192.168.169.1 1094: 001089: Aug 13 12:21:23.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:24 192.168.169.1 1095: 001090: Aug 13 12:21:23.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:21:33 192.168.169.1 1096: 001091: Aug 13 12:21:33.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:21:33 192.168.169.1 1097: 001092: Aug 13 12:21:33.947 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:21:33 192.168.169.1 1098: 001093: Aug 13 12:21:33.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:33 192.168.169.1 1099: 001094: Aug 13 12:21:33.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:21:33 192.168.169.1 1100: 001095: Aug 13 12:21:33.947 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:21:33 192.168.169.1 1101: 001096: Aug 13 12:21:33.947 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
```

καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν δημιουργείται το tunnel; 

οι hashing αλγόριθμοι είναι ίδιοι!

- - - Updated - - -

μετά από αλλαγή στο configuration:

R1: 



```
crypto vpn anyconnect flash0:/webvpn/sslclient-win-1.1.4.176.pkg sequence 1
crypto vpn csd flash0:/webvpn/sdesktop.pkg
crypto isakmp policy 10
 encr aes
 authentication pre-share
 group 2
crypto isakmp key xxx address 0.0.0.0         no-xauth
crypto ipsec transform-set SET esp-aes esp-sha-hmac
 mode tunnel
crypto ipsec profile PROFILE
 set transform-set SET
interface Tunnel1
 ip address 172.16.12.1 255.255.255.252
 tunnel source Dialer2
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel destination 100.70.23.90
 tunnel protection ipsec profile PROFILE
```

και debug:



```
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3553: 003548: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC21D8A6C, refcount 1 for crypto_isakmp_process_block
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3554: 003549: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 39562
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3555: 003550: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):insert sa successfully sa = C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3556: 003551: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_MM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3557: 003552: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3558: 003553: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing SA payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3559: 003554: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3560: 003555: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3561: 003556: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3562: 003557: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3563: 003558: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3564: 003559: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3565: 003560: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3566: 003561: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3567: 003562: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3568: 003563: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3569: 003564: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3570: 003565: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3571: 003566: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 94.66.222.135
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3572: 003567: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): local preshared key found
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3573: 003568: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP : Scanning profiles for xauth ...
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3574: 003569: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Checking ISAKMP transform 1 against priority 10 policy
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3575: 003570: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      encryption AES-CBC
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3576: 003571: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      keylength of 128
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3577: 003572: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      hash SHA
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3578: 003573: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      default group 2
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3579: 003574: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      auth pre-share
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3580: 003575: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3581: 003576: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:      life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x1 0x51 0x80
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3582: 003577: Aug 13 12:47:55.307 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Hash algorithm offered does not match policy!
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3583: 003578: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):atts are not acceptable. Next payload is 0
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3584: 003579: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):no offers accepted!
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3585: 003580: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): phase 1 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3586: 003581: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: construct_fail_ag_init
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3587: 003582: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): Failed to construct AG informational message.
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3588: 003583: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 500 peer_port 39562 (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3589: 003584: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3590: 003585: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3591: 003586: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Phase1 SA policy proposal not accepted" state (R) MM_NO_STATE (peer 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3592: 003587: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3593: 003588: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3594: 003589: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3595: 003590: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3596: 003591: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3597: 003592: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3598: 003593: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3599: 003594: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3600: 003595: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3601: 003596: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3602: 003597: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3603: 003598: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3604: 003599: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP (0): FSM action returned error: 2
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3605: 003600: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_MAIN_MODE
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3606: 003601: Aug 13 12:47:55.311 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3607: 003602: Aug 13 12:47:55.315 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Phase1 SA policy proposal not accepted" state (R) MM_NO_STATE (peer 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3608: 003603: Aug 13 12:47:55.315 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC21D8A6C for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3609: 003604: Aug 13 12:47:55.315 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 94.66.222.135: C21D8A6C
Aug 13 12:47:55 192.168.169.1 3610: 003605: Aug 13 12:47:55.315 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:47:56 192.168.169.1 3611: 003606: Aug 13 12:47:55.315 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3612: 003607: Aug 13 12:48:04.167 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -770661416
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3613: 003608: Aug 13 12:48:04.167 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -826203643
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3614: 003609: Aug 13 12:48:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3615: 003610: Aug 13 12:48:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3616: 003611: Aug 13 12:48:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3617: 003612: Aug 13 12:48:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:05 192.168.169.1 3618: 003613: Aug 13 12:48:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:48:06 192.168.169.1 3619: 003614: Aug 13 12:48:05.307 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:14 192.168.169.1 3620: 003615: Aug 13 12:48:14.167 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=432B2B40, delme=432B2B40
Aug 13 12:48:14 192.168.169.1 3621: 003616: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:48:14 192.168.169.1 3622: 003617: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:48:14 192.168.169.1 3623: 003618: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:48:14 192.168.169.1 3624: 003619: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:48:14 192.168.169.1 3625: 003620: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3626: 003621: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3627: 003622: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1203986627 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3628: 003623: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 991095242 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3629: 003624: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3630: 003625: Aug 13 12:48:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3631: 003626: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3632: 003627: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3633: 003628: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CC1
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3634: 003629: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3635: 003630: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3636: 003631: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3637: 003632: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 4334EED4
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3638: 003633: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3639: 003634: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3640: 003635: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3641: 003636: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3642: 003637: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3643: 003638: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3644: 003639: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3645: 003640: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3646: 003641: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3647: 003642: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3648: 003643: Aug 13 12:48:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3649: 003644: Aug 13 12:48:15.035 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:48:15 192.168.169.1 3650: 003645: Aug 13 12:48:15.035 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:48:16 192.168.169.1 3651: 003646: Aug 13 12:48:15.303 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:26 192.168.169.1 3652: 003647: Aug 13 12:48:25.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:48:26 192.168.169.1 3653: 003648: Aug 13 12:48:25.015 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:48:26 192.168.169.1 3654: 003649: Aug 13 12:48:25.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:26 192.168.169.1 3655: 003650: Aug 13 12:48:25.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:26 192.168.169.1 3656: 003651: Aug 13 12:48:25.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:48:26 192.168.169.1 3657: 003652: Aug 13 12:48:25.303 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:36 192.168.169.1 3658: 003653: Aug 13 12:48:35.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:48:36 192.168.169.1 3659: 003654: Aug 13 12:48:35.015 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:48:36 192.168.169.1 3660: 003655: Aug 13 12:48:35.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:36 192.168.169.1 3661: 003656: Aug 13 12:48:35.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:36 192.168.169.1 3662: 003657: Aug 13 12:48:35.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:48:36 192.168.169.1 3663: 003658: Aug 13 12:48:35.303 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:45 192.168.169.1 3664: 003659: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:48:45 192.168.169.1 3665: 003660: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:48:45 192.168.169.1 3666: 003661: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:48:45 192.168.169.1 3667: 003662: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:48:45 192.168.169.1 3668: 003663: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:48:45 192.168.169.1 3669: 003664: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:48:46 192.168.169.1 3670: 003665: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:46 192.168.169.1 3671: 003666: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:46 192.168.169.1 3672: 003667: Aug 13 12:48:45.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:48:46 192.168.169.1 3673: 003668: Aug 13 12:48:45.303 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:56 192.168.169.1 3674: 003669: Aug 13 12:48:55.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:48:56 192.168.169.1 3675: 003670: Aug 13 12:48:55.015 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:48:56 192.168.169.1 3676: 003671: Aug 13 12:48:55.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:56 192.168.169.1 3677: 003672: Aug 13 12:48:55.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:48:56 192.168.169.1 3678: 003673: Aug 13 12:48:55.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:48:56 192.168.169.1 3679: 003674: Aug 13 12:48:55.315 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3AD981C, delme=C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3680: 003675: Aug 13 12:49:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1203986627
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3681: 003676: Aug 13 12:49:04.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 991095242
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3682: 003677: Aug 13 12:49:05.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3683: 003678: Aug 13 12:49:05.015 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3684: 003679: Aug 13 12:49:05.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3685: 003680: Aug 13 12:49:05.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:05 192.168.169.1 3686: 003681: Aug 13 12:49:05.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3687: 003682: Aug 13 12:49:14.583 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C33D9590, delme=C33D9590
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3688: 003683: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3689: 003684: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3690: 003685: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3691: 003686: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3692: 003687: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3693: 003688: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3694: 003689: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -943266480 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3695: 003690: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 837530916 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3696: 003691: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3697: 003692: Aug 13 12:49:15.015 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3698: 003693: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3699: 003694: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3700: 003695: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CCC
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3701: 003696: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3702: 003697: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3703: 003698: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3704: 003699: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C20E72E0
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3705: 003700: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3706: 003701: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3707: 003702: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3708: 003703: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3709: 003704: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3710: 003705: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3711: 003706: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3712: 003707: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3713: 003708: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3714: 003709: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3715: 003710: Aug 13 12:49:15.523 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:49:15 192.168.169.1 3716: 003711: Aug 13 12:49:15.539 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:49:16 192.168.169.1 3717: 003712: Aug 13 12:49:15.539 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:49:26 192.168.169.1 3718: 003713: Aug 13 12:49:25.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:49:26 192.168.169.1 3719: 003714: Aug 13 12:49:25.524 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:49:26 192.168.169.1 3720: 003715: Aug 13 12:49:25.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:26 192.168.169.1 3721: 003716: Aug 13 12:49:25.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:26 192.168.169.1 3722: 003717: Aug 13 12:49:25.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:49:36 192.168.169.1 3723: 003718: Aug 13 12:49:35.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:49:36 192.168.169.1 3724: 003719: Aug 13 12:49:35.524 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:49:36 192.168.169.1 3725: 003720: Aug 13 12:49:35.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:36 192.168.169.1 3726: 003721: Aug 13 12:49:35.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:36 192.168.169.1 3727: 003722: Aug 13 12:49:35.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:49:45 192.168.169.1 3728: 003723: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:49:45 192.168.169.1 3729: 003724: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:49:45 192.168.169.1 3730: 003725: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:49:45 192.168.169.1 3731: 003726: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:49:45 192.168.169.1 3732: 003727: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:49:45 192.168.169.1 3733: 003728: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:49:46 192.168.169.1 3734: 003729: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:46 192.168.169.1 3735: 003730: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:46 192.168.169.1 3736: 003731: Aug 13 12:49:45.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3737: 003732: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3738: 003733: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 94.66.222.135, peer port 39562
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3739: 003734: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC21D8A6C peer_handle = 0x80002CC3
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3740: 003735: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC21D8A6C, refcount 1 for crypto_isakmp_process_block
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3741: 003736: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 39562
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3742: 003737: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):insert sa successfully sa = 329462DC
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3743: 003738: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_MM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3744: 003739: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3745: 003740: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing SA payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3746: 003741: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3747: 003742: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3748: 003743: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3749: 003744: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3750: 003745: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3751: 003746: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3752: 003747: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3753: 003748: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3754: 003749: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3755: 003750: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3756: 003751: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3757: 003752: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3758: 003753: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 94.66.222.135
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3759: 003754: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): local preshared key found
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3760: 003755: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP : Scanning profiles for xauth ...
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3761: 003756: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Checking ISAKMP transform 1 against priority 10 policy
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3762: 003757: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      encryption AES-CBC
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3763: 003758: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      keylength of 128
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3764: 003759: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      hash SHA
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3765: 003760: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      default group 2
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3766: 003761: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      auth pre-share
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3767: 003762: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3768: 003763: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:      life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x1 0x51 0x80
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3769: 003764: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Proposed key length does not match policy
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3770: 003765: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):atts are not acceptable. Next payload is 0
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3771: 003766: Aug 13 12:49:55.296 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):no offers accepted!
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3772: 003767: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): phase 1 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3773: 003768: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: construct_fail_ag_init
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3774: 003769: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): Failed to construct AG informational message.
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3775: 003770: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 500 peer_port 39562 (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3776: 003771: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3777: 003772: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3778: 003773: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Phase1 SA policy proposal not accepted" state (R) MM_NO_STATE (peer 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3779: 003774: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3780: 003775: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3781: 003776: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3782: 003777: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3783: 003778: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3784: 003779: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3785: 003780: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3786: 003781: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3787: 003782: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3788: 003783: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3789: 003784: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3790: 003785: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3791: 003786: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP (0): FSM action returned error: 2
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3792: 003787: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_MAIN_MODE
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3793: 003788: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3794: 003789: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Phase1 SA policy proposal not accepted" state (R) MM_NO_STATE (peer 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3795: 003790: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC21D8A6C for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3796: 003791: Aug 13 12:49:55.300 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 94.66.222.135: C21D8A6C
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3797: 003792: Aug 13 12:49:55.304 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3798: 003793: Aug 13 12:49:55.304 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3799: 003794: Aug 13 12:49:55.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3800: 003795: Aug 13 12:49:55.524 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3801: 003796: Aug 13 12:49:55.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:55 192.168.169.1 3802: 003797: Aug 13 12:49:55.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:49:56 192.168.169.1 3803: 003798: Aug 13 12:49:55.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3804: 003799: Aug 13 12:50:05.016 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -943266480
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3805: 003800: Aug 13 12:50:05.016 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 837530916
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3806: 003801: Aug 13 12:50:05.296 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3807: 003802: Aug 13 12:50:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3808: 003803: Aug 13 12:50:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3809: 003804: Aug 13 12:50:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:05 192.168.169.1 3810: 003805: Aug 13 12:50:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:06 192.168.169.1 3811: 003806: Aug 13 12:50:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3812: 003807: Aug 13 12:50:15.096 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=4334EED4, delme=4334EED4
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3813: 003808: Aug 13 12:50:15.292 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3814: 003809: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3815: 003810: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3816: 003811: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3817: 003812: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3818: 003813: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3819: 003814: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3820: 003815: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1639542470 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3821: 003816: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -491940124 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3822: 003817: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3823: 003818: Aug 13 12:50:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3824: 003819: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3825: 003820: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3826: 003821: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CC5
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3827: 003822: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3828: 003823: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3829: 003824: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3830: 003825: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 32775788
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3831: 003826: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3832: 003827: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3833: 003828: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3834: 003829: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3835: 003830: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3836: 003831: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3837: 003832: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3838: 003833: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3839: 003834: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3840: 003835: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3841: 003836: Aug 13 12:50:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:50:15 192.168.169.1 3842: 003837: Aug 13 12:50:15.956 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:50:16 192.168.169.1 3843: 003838: Aug 13 12:50:15.956 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:50:26 192.168.169.1 3844: 003839: Aug 13 12:50:25.292 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:26 192.168.169.1 3845: 003840: Aug 13 12:50:25.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:50:26 192.168.169.1 3846: 003841: Aug 13 12:50:25.940 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:50:26 192.168.169.1 3847: 003842: Aug 13 12:50:25.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:26 192.168.169.1 3848: 003843: Aug 13 12:50:25.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:26 192.168.169.1 3849: 003844: Aug 13 12:50:25.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:50:36 192.168.169.1 3850: 003845: Aug 13 12:50:35.292 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:36 192.168.169.1 3851: 003846: Aug 13 12:50:35.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:50:36 192.168.169.1 3852: 003847: Aug 13 12:50:35.940 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:50:36 192.168.169.1 3853: 003848: Aug 13 12:50:35.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:36 192.168.169.1 3854: 003849: Aug 13 12:50:35.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:36 192.168.169.1 3855: 003850: Aug 13 12:50:35.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:50:45 192.168.169.1 3856: 003851: Aug 13 12:50:45.288 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:45 192.168.169.1 3857: 003852: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:50:45 192.168.169.1 3858: 003853: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:50:45 192.168.169.1 3859: 003854: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:50:45 192.168.169.1 3860: 003855: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:50:45 192.168.169.1 3861: 003856: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:50:46 192.168.169.1 3862: 003857: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:50:46 192.168.169.1 3863: 003858: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:46 192.168.169.1 3864: 003859: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:46 192.168.169.1 3865: 003860: Aug 13 12:50:45.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:50:56 192.168.169.1 3866: 003861: Aug 13 12:50:55.304 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=329462DC, delme=329462DC
Aug 13 12:50:56 192.168.169.1 3867: 003862: Aug 13 12:50:55.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:50:56 192.168.169.1 3868: 003863: Aug 13 12:50:55.940 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:50:56 192.168.169.1 3869: 003864: Aug 13 12:50:55.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:56 192.168.169.1 3870: 003865: Aug 13 12:50:55.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:50:56 192.168.169.1 3871: 003866: Aug 13 12:50:55.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3872: 003867: Aug 13 12:51:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1639542470
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3873: 003868: Aug 13 12:51:05.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -491940124
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3874: 003869: Aug 13 12:51:05.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3875: 003870: Aug 13 12:51:05.940 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3876: 003871: Aug 13 12:51:05.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3877: 003872: Aug 13 12:51:05.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:06 192.168.169.1 3878: 003873: Aug 13 12:51:05.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:15 192.168.169.1 3879: 003874: Aug 13 12:51:15.524 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C20E72E0, delme=C20E72E0
Aug 13 12:51:15 192.168.169.1 3880: 003875: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:51:15 192.168.169.1 3881: 003876: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:51:15 192.168.169.1 3882: 003877: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:51:15 192.168.169.1 3883: 003878: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:51:15 192.168.169.1 3884: 003879: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3885: 003880: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3886: 003881: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1964582326 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3887: 003882: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1644823908 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3888: 003883: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3889: 003884: Aug 13 12:51:15.940 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3890: 003885: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3891: 003886: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3892: 003887: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CCE
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3893: 003888: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3894: 003889: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3895: 003890: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3896: 003891: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3897: 003892: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3898: 003893: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3899: 003894: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3900: 003895: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3901: 003896: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3902: 003897: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3903: 003898: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3904: 003899: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3905: 003900: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3906: 003901: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3907: 003902: Aug 13 12:51:16.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:16 192.168.169.1 3908: 003903: Aug 13 12:51:16.416 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:51:17 192.168.169.1 3909: 003904: Aug 13 12:51:16.416 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:51:27 192.168.169.1 3910: 003905: Aug 13 12:51:26.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:51:27 192.168.169.1 3911: 003906: Aug 13 12:51:26.396 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:51:27 192.168.169.1 3912: 003907: Aug 13 12:51:26.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:27 192.168.169.1 3913: 003908: Aug 13 12:51:26.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:27 192.168.169.1 3914: 003909: Aug 13 12:51:26.396 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:27 192.168.169.1 3915: 003910: Aug 13 12:51:26.908 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:51:37 192.168.169.1 3916: 003911: Aug 13 12:51:36.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:51:37 192.168.169.1 3917: 003912: Aug 13 12:51:36.397 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:51:37 192.168.169.1 3918: 003913: Aug 13 12:51:36.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:37 192.168.169.1 3919: 003914: Aug 13 12:51:36.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:37 192.168.169.1 3920: 003915: Aug 13 12:51:36.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:37 192.168.169.1 3921: 003916: Aug 13 12:51:36.909 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:51:46 192.168.169.1 3922: 003917: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:51:46 192.168.169.1 3923: 003918: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:51:46 192.168.169.1 3924: 003919: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:51:46 192.168.169.1 3925: 003920: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:51:46 192.168.169.1 3926: 003921: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:51:46 192.168.169.1 3927: 003922: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:51:47 192.168.169.1 3928: 003923: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:47 192.168.169.1 3929: 003924: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:47 192.168.169.1 3930: 003925: Aug 13 12:51:46.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:47 192.168.169.1 3931: 003926: Aug 13 12:51:46.917 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3932: 003927: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3933: 003928: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 94.66.222.135, peer port 39562
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3934: 003929: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0x433C52BC peer_handle = 0x80002CC7
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3935: 003930: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0x433C52BC, refcount 1 for crypto_isakmp_process_block
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3936: 003931: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 39562
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3937: 003932: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):insert sa successfully sa = C33D9590
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3938: 003933: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_MM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3939: 003934: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3940: 003935: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing SA payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3941: 003936: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3942: 003937: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3943: 003938: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3944: 003939: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3945: 003940: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3946: 003941: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3947: 003942: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3948: 003943: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3949: 003944: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3950: 003945: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3951: 003946: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3952: 003947: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3953: 003948: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 94.66.222.135
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3954: 003949: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): local preshared key found
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3955: 003950: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP : Scanning profiles for xauth ...
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3956: 003951: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Checking ISAKMP transform 1 against priority 10 policy
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3957: 003952: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      encryption AES-CBC
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3958: 003953: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      keylength of 128
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3959: 003954: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      hash SHA
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3960: 003955: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      default group 2
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3961: 003956: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      auth pre-share
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3962: 003957: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3963: 003958: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:      life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x1 0x51 0x80
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3964: 003959: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):atts are acceptable. Next payload is 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3965: 003960: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Acceptable atts:actual life: 86400
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3966: 003961: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Acceptable atts:life: 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3967: 003962: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Fill atts in sa vpi_length:4
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3968: 003963: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Fill atts in sa life_in_seconds:86400
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3969: 003964: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Returning Actual lifetime: 86400
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3970: 003965: Aug 13 12:51:55.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(0)::Started lifetime timer: 86400.
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3971: 003966: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3972: 003967: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 69 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3973: 003968: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T RFC 3947
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3974: 003969: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3975: 003970: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 245 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3976: 003971: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP (0): vendor ID is NAT-T v7
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3977: 003972: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3978: 003973: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 157 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3979: 003974: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v3
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3980: 003975: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3981: 003976: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 123 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3982: 003977: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): vendor ID is NAT-T v2
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3983: 003978: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_MAIN_MODE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3984: 003979: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_R_MM1
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3985: 003980: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3986: 003981: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 500 peer_port 39562 (R) MM_SA_SETUP
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3987: 003982: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3988: 003983: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_COMPLETE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3989: 003984: Aug 13 12:51:55.309 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM1  New State = IKE_R_MM2
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3990: 003985: Aug 13 12:51:55.329 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (R) MM_SA_SETUP
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3991: 003986: Aug 13 12:51:55.329 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_MM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3992: 003987: Aug 13 12:51:55.329 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_R_MM2  New State = IKE_R_MM3
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3993: 003988: Aug 13 12:51:55.329 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing KE payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3994: 003989: Aug 13 12:51:55.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): processing NONCE payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3995: 003990: Aug 13 12:51:55.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 94.66.222.135
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3996: 003991: Aug 13 12:51:55.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3997: 003992: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): vendor ID is DPD
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3998: 003993: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 3999: 003994: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): speaking to another IOS box!
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4000: 003995: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing vendor id payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4001: 003996: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): vendor ID seems Unity/DPD but major 155 mismatch
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4002: 003997: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): vendor ID is XAUTH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4003: 003998: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:received payload type 20
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4004: 003999: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): His hash no match - this node outside NAT
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4005: 004000: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:received payload type 20
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4006: 004001: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): His hash no match - this node outside NAT
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4007: 004002: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_MAIN_MODE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4008: 004003: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_R_MM3  New State = IKE_R_MM3
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4009: 004004: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 500 peer_port 39562 (R) MM_KEY_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4010: 004005: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4011: 004006: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_COMPLETE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4012: 004007: Aug 13 12:51:55.361 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_R_MM3  New State = IKE_R_MM4
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4013: 004008: Aug 13 12:51:55.385 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) MM_KEY_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4014: 004009: Aug 13 12:51:55.385 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_MM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4015: 004010: Aug 13 12:51:55.385 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_R_MM4  New State = IKE_R_MM5
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4016: 004011: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing ID payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4017: 004012: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): ID payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4018: #011next-payload : 8
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4019: #011type         : 1
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4020: #011address      : 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4021: #011protocol     : 17
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4022: #011port         : 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4023: #011length       : 12
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4024: 004013: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):: peer matches *none* of the profiles
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4025: 004014: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4026: 004015: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):SA authentication status:
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4027: #011authenticated
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4028: 004016: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):SA has been authenticated with 94.66.222.135
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4029: 004017: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Detected port floating to port = 2708
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4030: 004018: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP: Trying to insert a peer 85.74.232.238/94.66.222.135/2708/,  and inserted successfully 433C52BC.
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4031: 004019: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_MAIN_MODE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4032: 004020: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_R_MM5  New State = IKE_R_MM5
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4033: 004021: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):SA is doing pre-shared key authentication using id type ID_IPV4_ADDR
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4034: 004022: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): ID payload
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4035: #011next-payload : 8
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4036: #011type         : 1
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4037: #011address      : 85.74.232.238
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4038: #011protocol     : 17
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4039: #011port         : 0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4040: #011length       : 12
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4041: 004023: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Total payload length: 12
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4042: 004024: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) MM_KEY_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4043: 004025: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4044: 004026: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PROCESS_COMPLETE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4045: 004027: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_R_MM5  New State = IKE_P1_COMPLETE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4046: 004028: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_COMPLETE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4047: 004029: Aug 13 12:51:55.389 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_P1_COMPLETE  New State = IKE_P1_COMPLETE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4048: 004030: Aug 13 12:51:55.413 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4049: 004031: Aug 13 12:51:55.413 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -1441413286 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4050: 004032: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 2853554010
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4051: 004033: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 2853554010
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4052: 004034: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4053: 004035: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4054: 004036: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4055: 004037: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4056: 004038: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4057: 004039: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4058: 004040: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4059: 004041: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4060: 004042: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4061: 004043: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4062: 004044: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4063: 004045: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4064: 004046: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4065: 004047: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -723311662 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4066: 004048: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:51:55 192.168.169.1 4067: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 3571655634
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4068: 004049: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4069: 004050: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4070: 004051: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -723311662
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4071: 004052: Aug 13 12:51:55.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -1441413286 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4072: 004053: Aug 13 12:51:55.421 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 2853554010, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4073: 004054: Aug 13 12:51:55.421 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:51:56 192.168.169.1 4074: 004055: Aug 13 12:51:56.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:51:57 192.168.169.1 4075: 004056: Aug 13 12:51:56.397 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:51:57 192.168.169.1 4076: 004057: Aug 13 12:51:56.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:57 192.168.169.1 4077: 004058: Aug 13 12:51:56.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:51:57 192.168.169.1 4078: 004059: Aug 13 12:51:56.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:51:57 192.168.169.1 4079: 004060: Aug 13 12:51:56.913 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4080: 004061: Aug 13 12:52:05.941 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1964582326
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4081: 004062: Aug 13 12:52:05.941 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1644823908
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4082: 004063: Aug 13 12:52:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4083: 004064: Aug 13 12:52:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4084: 004065: Aug 13 12:52:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4085: 004066: Aug 13 12:52:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:06 192.168.169.1 4086: 004067: Aug 13 12:52:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:07 192.168.169.1 4087: 004068: Aug 13 12:52:06.913 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4088: 004069: Aug 13 12:52:15.941 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=32775788, delme=32775788
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4089: 004070: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4090: 004071: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4091: 004072: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4092: 004073: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4093: 004074: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4094: 004075: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4095: 004076: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1732999989 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4096: 004077: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1906971295 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4097: 004078: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4098: 004079: Aug 13 12:52:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4099: 004080: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4100: 004081: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4101: 004082: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CD0
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4102: 004083: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4103: 004084: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4104: 004085: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4105: 004086: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 329462DC
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4106: 004087: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4107: 004088: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4108: 004089: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4109: 004090: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4110: 004091: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4111: 004092: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4112: 004093: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4113: 004094: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4114: 004095: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4115: 004096: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4116: 004097: Aug 13 12:52:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:16 192.168.169.1 4117: 004098: Aug 13 12:52:16.905 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:52:17 192.168.169.1 4118: 004099: Aug 13 12:52:16.905 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4119: 004100: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4120: 004101: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 811747956 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4121: 004102: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 811747956
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4122: 004103: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 811747956
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4123: 004104: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4124: 004105: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4125: 004106: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4126: 004107: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4127: 004108: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4128: 004109: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4129: 004110: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4130: 004111: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4131: 004112: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4132: 004113: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4133: 004114: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4134: 004115: Aug 13 12:52:25.281 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4135: 004116: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4136: 004117: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 1242338179 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4137: 004118: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4138: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 1242338179
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4139: 004119: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:52:25 192.168.169.1 4140: 004120: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:26 192.168.169.1 4141: 004121: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 1242338179
Aug 13 12:52:26 192.168.169.1 4142: 004122: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node 811747956 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:52:26 192.168.169.1 4143: 004123: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 811747956, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:52:26 192.168.169.1 4144: 004124: Aug 13 12:52:25.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:52:27 192.168.169.1 4145: 004125: Aug 13 12:52:26.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:52:27 192.168.169.1 4146: 004126: Aug 13 12:52:26.885 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:52:27 192.168.169.1 4147: 004127: Aug 13 12:52:26.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:27 192.168.169.1 4148: 004128: Aug 13 12:52:26.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:27 192.168.169.1 4149: 004129: Aug 13 12:52:26.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:27 192.168.169.1 4150: 004130: Aug 13 12:52:26.917 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:52:37 192.168.169.1 4151: 004131: Aug 13 12:52:36.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:52:37 192.168.169.1 4152: 004132: Aug 13 12:52:36.885 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:52:37 192.168.169.1 4153: 004133: Aug 13 12:52:36.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:37 192.168.169.1 4154: 004134: Aug 13 12:52:36.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:37 192.168.169.1 4155: 004135: Aug 13 12:52:36.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:37 192.168.169.1 4156: 004136: Aug 13 12:52:37.401 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4157: 004137: Aug 13 12:52:45.417 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -1441413286
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4158: 004138: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4159: 004139: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4160: 004140: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4161: 004141: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4162: 004142: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:52:46 192.168.169.1 4163: 004143: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:52:47 192.168.169.1 4164: 004144: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:47 192.168.169.1 4165: 004145: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:47 192.168.169.1 4166: 004146: Aug 13 12:52:46.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:47 192.168.169.1 4167: 004147: Aug 13 12:52:47.401 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:52:57 192.168.169.1 4168: 004148: Aug 13 12:52:56.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:52:57 192.168.169.1 4169: 004149: Aug 13 12:52:56.885 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:52:57 192.168.169.1 4170: 004150: Aug 13 12:52:56.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:57 192.168.169.1 4171: 004151: Aug 13 12:52:56.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:52:57 192.168.169.1 4172: 004152: Aug 13 12:52:56.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:52:57 192.168.169.1 4173: 004153: Aug 13 12:52:57.401 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4174: 004154: Aug 13 12:53:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1732999989
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4175: 004155: Aug 13 12:53:06.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1906971295
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4176: 004156: Aug 13 12:53:06.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4177: 004157: Aug 13 12:53:06.885 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4178: 004158: Aug 13 12:53:06.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4179: 004159: Aug 13 12:53:06.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:07 192.168.169.1 4180: 004160: Aug 13 12:53:06.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:08 192.168.169.1 4181: 004161: Aug 13 12:53:07.401 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4182: 004162: Aug 13 12:53:15.285 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 811747956
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4183: 004163: Aug 13 12:53:16.397 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3AD981C, delme=C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4184: 004164: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4185: 004165: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4186: 004166: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4187: 004167: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:53:16 192.168.169.1 4188: 004168: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4189: 004169: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4190: 004170: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1905083735 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4191: 004171: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 532261919 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4192: 004172: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4193: 004173: Aug 13 12:53:16.885 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4194: 004174: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4195: 004175: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4196: 004176: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CD2
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4197: 004177: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4198: 004178: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4199: 004179: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4200: 004180: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4201: 004181: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4202: 004182: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4203: 004183: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4204: 004184: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4205: 004185: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4206: 004186: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4207: 004187: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4208: 004188: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4209: 004189: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4210: 004190: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4211: 004191: Aug 13 12:53:17.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:17 192.168.169.1 4212: 004192: Aug 13 12:53:17.377 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:53:18 192.168.169.1 4213: 004193: Aug 13 12:53:17.377 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:53:26 192.168.169.1 4214: 004194: Aug 13 12:53:25.825 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by sip03ds on vty0 (10.224.244.150)
Aug 13 12:53:28 192.168.169.1 4215: 004195: Aug 13 12:53:27.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:53:28 192.168.169.1 4216: 004196: Aug 13 12:53:27.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:53:28 192.168.169.1 4217: 004197: Aug 13 12:53:27.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:28 192.168.169.1 4218: 004198: Aug 13 12:53:27.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:28 192.168.169.1 4219: 004199: Aug 13 12:53:27.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:28 192.168.169.1 4220: 004200: Aug 13 12:53:27.373 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:53:38 192.168.169.1 4221: 004201: Aug 13 12:53:37.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:53:38 192.168.169.1 4222: 004202: Aug 13 12:53:37.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:53:38 192.168.169.1 4223: 004203: Aug 13 12:53:37.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:38 192.168.169.1 4224: 004204: Aug 13 12:53:37.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:38 192.168.169.1 4225: 004205: Aug 13 12:53:37.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:38 192.168.169.1 4226: 004206: Aug 13 12:53:37.373 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:53:47 192.168.169.1 4227: 004207: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:53:47 192.168.169.1 4228: 004208: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:53:47 192.168.169.1 4229: 004209: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:53:47 192.168.169.1 4230: 004210: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:53:47 192.168.169.1 4231: 004211: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:53:47 192.168.169.1 4232: 004212: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:53:48 192.168.169.1 4233: 004213: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:48 192.168.169.1 4234: 004214: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:48 192.168.169.1 4235: 004215: Aug 13 12:53:47.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:48 192.168.169.1 4236: 004216: Aug 13 12:53:47.374 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4237: 004217: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4238: 004218: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -294762644 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4239: 004219: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 4000204652
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4240: 004220: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 4000204652
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4241: 004221: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4242: 004222: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4243: 004223: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4244: 004224: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4245: 004225: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4246: 004226: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4247: 004227: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4248: 004228: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4249: 004229: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4250: 004230: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4251: 004231: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4252: 004232: Aug 13 12:53:55.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4253: 004233: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4254: 004234: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 1177376828 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4255: 004235: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4256: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 1177376828
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4257: 004236: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:53:55 192.168.169.1 4258: 004237: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:56 192.168.169.1 4259: 004238: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 1177376828
Aug 13 12:53:56 192.168.169.1 4260: 004239: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -294762644 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:53:56 192.168.169.1 4261: 004240: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 4000204652, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:53:56 192.168.169.1 4262: 004241: Aug 13 12:53:55.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:53:58 192.168.169.1 4263: 004242: Aug 13 12:53:57.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:53:58 192.168.169.1 4264: 004243: Aug 13 12:53:57.358 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:53:58 192.168.169.1 4265: 004244: Aug 13 12:53:57.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:58 192.168.169.1 4266: 004245: Aug 13 12:53:57.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:53:58 192.168.169.1 4267: 004246: Aug 13 12:53:57.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:53:58 192.168.169.1 4268: 004247: Aug 13 12:53:57.370 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4269: 004248: Aug 13 12:54:06.886 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1905083735
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4270: 004249: Aug 13 12:54:06.886 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 532261919
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4271: 004250: Aug 13 12:54:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4272: 004251: Aug 13 12:54:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4273: 004252: Aug 13 12:54:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4274: 004253: Aug 13 12:54:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:07 192.168.169.1 4275: 004254: Aug 13 12:54:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:08 192.168.169.1 4276: 004255: Aug 13 12:54:07.370 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4277: 004256: Aug 13 12:54:16.886 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=329462DC, delme=329462DC
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4278: 004257: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4279: 004258: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4280: 004259: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4281: 004260: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4282: 004261: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4283: 004262: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4284: 004263: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 469778833 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4285: 004264: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 237063370 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4286: 004265: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4287: 004266: Aug 13 12:54:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4288: 004267: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4289: 004268: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4290: 004269: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CD4
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4291: 004270: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4292: 004271: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4293: 004272: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4294: 004273: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 329462DC
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4295: 004274: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4296: 004275: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4297: 004276: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4298: 004277: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4299: 004278: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4300: 004279: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4301: 004280: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4302: 004281: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4303: 004282: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4304: 004283: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4305: 004284: Aug 13 12:54:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:17 192.168.169.1 4306: 004285: Aug 13 12:54:17.638 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:54:18 192.168.169.1 4307: 004286: Aug 13 12:54:17.638 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4308: 004287: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4309: 004288: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -446190707 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4310: 004289: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 3848776589
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4311: 004290: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 3848776589
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4312: 004291: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4313: 004292: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4314: 004293: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4315: 004294: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4316: 004295: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4317: 004296: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4318: 004297: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4319: 004298: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4320: 004299: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4321: 004300: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4322: 004301: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4323: 004302: Aug 13 12:54:25.270 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4324: 004303: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4325: 004304: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -1445467886 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4326: 004305: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4327: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 2849499410
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4328: 004306: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:54:25 192.168.169.1 4329: 004307: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:26 192.168.169.1 4330: 004308: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -1445467886
Aug 13 12:54:26 192.168.169.1 4331: 004309: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -446190707 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:54:26 192.168.169.1 4332: 004310: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 3848776589, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:54:26 192.168.169.1 4333: 004311: Aug 13 12:54:25.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:54:28 192.168.169.1 4334: 004312: Aug 13 12:54:27.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:54:28 192.168.169.1 4335: 004313: Aug 13 12:54:27.618 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:54:28 192.168.169.1 4336: 004314: Aug 13 12:54:27.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:28 192.168.169.1 4337: 004315: Aug 13 12:54:27.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:28 192.168.169.1 4338: 004316: Aug 13 12:54:27.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:28 192.168.169.1 4339: 004317: Aug 13 12:54:28.134 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:54:38 192.168.169.1 4340: 004318: Aug 13 12:54:37.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:54:38 192.168.169.1 4341: 004319: Aug 13 12:54:37.618 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:54:38 192.168.169.1 4342: 004320: Aug 13 12:54:37.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:38 192.168.169.1 4343: 004321: Aug 13 12:54:37.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:38 192.168.169.1 4344: 004322: Aug 13 12:54:37.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:38 192.168.169.1 4345: 004323: Aug 13 12:54:38.130 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:54:46 192.168.169.1 4346: 004324: Aug 13 12:54:45.278 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -294762644
Aug 13 12:54:47 192.168.169.1 4347: 004325: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:54:47 192.168.169.1 4348: 004326: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:54:47 192.168.169.1 4349: 004327: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:54:47 192.168.169.1 4350: 004328: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:54:47 192.168.169.1 4351: 004329: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:54:47 192.168.169.1 4352: 004330: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:54:48 192.168.169.1 4353: 004331: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:48 192.168.169.1 4354: 004332: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:48 192.168.169.1 4355: 004333: Aug 13 12:54:47.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:48 192.168.169.1 4356: 004334: Aug 13 12:54:48.130 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:54:58 192.168.169.1 4357: 004335: Aug 13 12:54:57.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:54:58 192.168.169.1 4358: 004336: Aug 13 12:54:57.618 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:54:58 192.168.169.1 4359: 004337: Aug 13 12:54:57.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:58 192.168.169.1 4360: 004338: Aug 13 12:54:57.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:54:58 192.168.169.1 4361: 004339: Aug 13 12:54:57.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:54:58 192.168.169.1 4362: 004340: Aug 13 12:54:58.134 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4363: 004341: Aug 13 12:55:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 469778833
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4364: 004342: Aug 13 12:55:07.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 237063370
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4365: 004343: Aug 13 12:55:07.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4366: 004344: Aug 13 12:55:07.618 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4367: 004345: Aug 13 12:55:07.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4368: 004346: Aug 13 12:55:07.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:08 192.168.169.1 4369: 004347: Aug 13 12:55:07.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:09 192.168.169.1 4370: 004348: Aug 13 12:55:08.134 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:55:16 192.168.169.1 4371: 004349: Aug 13 12:55:15.274 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -446190707
Aug 13 12:55:17 192.168.169.1 4372: 004350: Aug 13 12:55:17.358 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3AD981C, delme=C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:55:17 192.168.169.1 4373: 004351: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:55:17 192.168.169.1 4374: 004352: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:55:17 192.168.169.1 4375: 004353: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:55:17 192.168.169.1 4376: 004354: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:55:17 192.168.169.1 4377: 004355: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4378: 004356: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4379: 004357: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 514907791 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4380: 004358: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1054697299 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4381: 004359: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4382: 004360: Aug 13 12:55:17.618 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4383: 004361: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4384: 004362: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4385: 004363: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CD6
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4386: 004364: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4387: 004365: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4388: 004366: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4389: 004367: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4390: 004368: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4391: 004369: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4392: 004370: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4393: 004371: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4394: 004372: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4395: 004373: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4396: 004374: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4397: 004375: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4398: 004376: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4399: 004377: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4400: 004378: Aug 13 12:55:18.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:18 192.168.169.1 4401: 004379: Aug 13 12:55:18.054 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:55:19 192.168.169.1 4402: 004380: Aug 13 12:55:18.054 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:55:29 192.168.169.1 4403: 004381: Aug 13 12:55:28.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:55:29 192.168.169.1 4404: 004382: Aug 13 12:55:28.034 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:55:29 192.168.169.1 4405: 004383: Aug 13 12:55:28.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:29 192.168.169.1 4406: 004384: Aug 13 12:55:28.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:29 192.168.169.1 4407: 004385: Aug 13 12:55:28.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:29 192.168.169.1 4408: 004386: Aug 13 12:55:28.050 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:55:39 192.168.169.1 4409: 004387: Aug 13 12:55:38.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:55:39 192.168.169.1 4410: 004388: Aug 13 12:55:38.034 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:55:39 192.168.169.1 4411: 004389: Aug 13 12:55:38.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:39 192.168.169.1 4412: 004390: Aug 13 12:55:38.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:39 192.168.169.1 4413: 004391: Aug 13 12:55:38.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:39 192.168.169.1 4414: 004392: Aug 13 12:55:38.050 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:55:48 192.168.169.1 4415: 004393: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:55:48 192.168.169.1 4416: 004394: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:55:48 192.168.169.1 4417: 004395: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:55:48 192.168.169.1 4418: 004396: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:55:48 192.168.169.1 4419: 004397: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:55:48 192.168.169.1 4420: 004398: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:55:49 192.168.169.1 4421: 004399: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:49 192.168.169.1 4422: 004400: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:49 192.168.169.1 4423: 004401: Aug 13 12:55:48.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:49 192.168.169.1 4424: 004402: Aug 13 12:55:48.050 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4425: 004403: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4426: 004404: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -109840698 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4427: 004405: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 4185126598
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4428: 004406: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 4185126598
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4429: 004407: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4430: 004408: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4431: 004409: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4432: 004410: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4433: 004411: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4434: 004412: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4435: 004413: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4436: 004414: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4437: 004415: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4438: 004416: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4439: 004417: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4440: 004418: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4441: 004419: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4442: 004420: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -610083350 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4443: 004421: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4444: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 3684883946
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4445: 004422: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4446: 004423: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:56 192.168.169.1 4447: 004424: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -610083350
Aug 13 12:55:56 192.168.169.1 4448: 004425: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -109840698 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:55:56 192.168.169.1 4449: 004426: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 4185126598, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:55:56 192.168.169.1 4450: 004427: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:55:59 192.168.169.1 4451: 004428: Aug 13 12:55:58.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:55:59 192.168.169.1 4452: 004429: Aug 13 12:55:58.034 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:55:59 192.168.169.1 4453: 004430: Aug 13 12:55:58.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:59 192.168.169.1 4454: 004431: Aug 13 12:55:58.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:55:59 192.168.169.1 4455: 004432: Aug 13 12:55:58.034 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:55:59 192.168.169.1 4456: 004433: Aug 13 12:55:58.046 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4457: 004434: Aug 13 12:56:07.619 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 514907791
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4458: 004435: Aug 13 12:56:07.619 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1054697299
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4459: 004436: Aug 13 12:56:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4460: 004437: Aug 13 12:56:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4461: 004438: Aug 13 12:56:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4462: 004439: Aug 13 12:56:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:08 192.168.169.1 4463: 004440: Aug 13 12:56:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:09 192.168.169.1 4464: 004441: Aug 13 12:56:08.047 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4465: 004442: Aug 13 12:56:17.619 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=329462DC, delme=329462DC
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4466: 004443: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4467: 004444: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4468: 004445: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4469: 004446: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4470: 004447: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4471: 004448: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4472: 004449: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -2070703506 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4473: 004450: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1587663739 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4474: 004451: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4475: 004452: Aug 13 12:56:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4476: 004453: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4477: 004454: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4478: 004455: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CD8
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4479: 004456: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4480: 004457: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4481: 004458: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4482: 004459: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 329462DC
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4483: 004460: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4484: 004461: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4485: 004462: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4486: 004463: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4487: 004464: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4488: 004465: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4489: 004466: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4490: 004467: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4491: 004468: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4492: 004469: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4493: 004470: Aug 13 12:56:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:18 192.168.169.1 4494: 004471: Aug 13 12:56:18.471 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:56:19 192.168.169.1 4495: 004472: Aug 13 12:56:18.471 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4496: 004473: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4497: 004474: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -699683405 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4498: 004475: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 3595283891
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4499: 004476: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 3595283891
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4500: 004477: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4501: 004478: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4502: 004479: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4503: 004480: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4504: 004481: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4505: 004482: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4506: 004483: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4507: 004484: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4508: 004485: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4509: 004486: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4510: 004487: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4511: 004488: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4512: 004489: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4513: 004490: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -420249404 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4514: 004491: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4515: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 3874717892
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4516: 004492: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:56:25 192.168.169.1 4517: 004493: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:26 192.168.169.1 4518: 004494: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -420249404
Aug 13 12:56:26 192.168.169.1 4519: 004495: Aug 13 12:56:25.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -699683405 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:56:26 192.168.169.1 4520: 004496: Aug 13 12:56:25.263 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 3595283891, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:56:26 192.168.169.1 4521: 004497: Aug 13 12:56:25.263 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:56:29 192.168.169.1 4522: 004498: Aug 13 12:56:28.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:56:29 192.168.169.1 4523: 004499: Aug 13 12:56:28.451 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:56:29 192.168.169.1 4524: 004500: Aug 13 12:56:28.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:29 192.168.169.1 4525: 004501: Aug 13 12:56:28.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:29 192.168.169.1 4526: 004502: Aug 13 12:56:28.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:29 192.168.169.1 4527: 004503: Aug 13 12:56:28.967 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:56:39 192.168.169.1 4528: 004504: Aug 13 12:56:38.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:56:39 192.168.169.1 4529: 004505: Aug 13 12:56:38.451 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:56:39 192.168.169.1 4530: 004506: Aug 13 12:56:38.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:39 192.168.169.1 4531: 004507: Aug 13 12:56:38.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:39 192.168.169.1 4532: 004508: Aug 13 12:56:38.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:39 192.168.169.1 4533: 004509: Aug 13 12:56:38.963 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:56:46 192.168.169.1 4534: 004510: Aug 13 12:56:45.267 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -109840698
Aug 13 12:56:48 192.168.169.1 4535: 004511: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:56:48 192.168.169.1 4536: 004512: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:56:48 192.168.169.1 4537: 004513: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:56:48 192.168.169.1 4538: 004514: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:56:48 192.168.169.1 4539: 004515: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:56:48 192.168.169.1 4540: 004516: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:56:49 192.168.169.1 4541: 004517: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:49 192.168.169.1 4542: 004518: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:49 192.168.169.1 4543: 004519: Aug 13 12:56:48.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:49 192.168.169.1 4544: 004520: Aug 13 12:56:48.971 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:56:59 192.168.169.1 4545: 004521: Aug 13 12:56:58.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:56:59 192.168.169.1 4546: 004522: Aug 13 12:56:58.451 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:56:59 192.168.169.1 4547: 004523: Aug 13 12:56:58.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:59 192.168.169.1 4548: 004524: Aug 13 12:56:58.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:56:59 192.168.169.1 4549: 004525: Aug 13 12:56:58.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:56:59 192.168.169.1 4550: 004526: Aug 13 12:56:58.967 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4551: 004527: Aug 13 12:57:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -2070703506
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4552: 004528: Aug 13 12:57:08.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1587663739
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4553: 004529: Aug 13 12:57:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4554: 004530: Aug 13 12:57:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4555: 004531: Aug 13 12:57:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4556: 004532: Aug 13 12:57:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:08 192.168.169.1 4557: 004533: Aug 13 12:57:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:09 192.168.169.1 4558: 004534: Aug 13 12:57:08.963 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:57:16 192.168.169.1 4559: 004535: Aug 13 12:57:15.259 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -699683405
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4560: 004536: Aug 13 12:57:18.035 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3AD981C, delme=C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4561: 004537: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4562: 004538: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4563: 004539: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4564: 004540: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4565: 004541: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4566: 004542: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4567: 004543: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1453178627 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4568: 004544: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1185419144 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4569: 004545: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4570: 004546: Aug 13 12:57:18.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4571: 004547: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4572: 004548: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4573: 004549: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CDA
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4574: 004550: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4575: 004551: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4576: 004552: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4577: 004553: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4578: 004554: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4579: 004555: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4580: 004556: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4581: 004557: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4582: 004558: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4583: 004559: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4584: 004560: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4585: 004561: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4586: 004562: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4587: 004563: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4588: 004564: Aug 13 12:57:18.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:18 192.168.169.1 4589: 004565: Aug 13 12:57:18.979 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:57:19 192.168.169.1 4590: 004566: Aug 13 12:57:18.979 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:57:29 192.168.169.1 4591: 004567: Aug 13 12:57:28.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:57:29 192.168.169.1 4592: 004568: Aug 13 12:57:28.959 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:57:29 192.168.169.1 4593: 004569: Aug 13 12:57:28.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:29 192.168.169.1 4594: 004570: Aug 13 12:57:28.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:29 192.168.169.1 4595: 004571: Aug 13 12:57:28.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:29 192.168.169.1 4596: 004572: Aug 13 12:57:28.975 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:57:39 192.168.169.1 4597: 004573: Aug 13 12:57:38.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:57:39 192.168.169.1 4598: 004574: Aug 13 12:57:38.959 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:57:39 192.168.169.1 4599: 004575: Aug 13 12:57:38.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:39 192.168.169.1 4600: 004576: Aug 13 12:57:38.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:39 192.168.169.1 4601: 004577: Aug 13 12:57:38.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:39 192.168.169.1 4602: 004578: Aug 13 12:57:38.975 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:57:48 192.168.169.1 4603: 004579: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:57:48 192.168.169.1 4604: 004580: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:57:48 192.168.169.1 4605: 004581: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:57:48 192.168.169.1 4606: 004582: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:57:48 192.168.169.1 4607: 004583: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:57:48 192.168.169.1 4608: 004584: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:57:49 192.168.169.1 4609: 004585: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:49 192.168.169.1 4610: 004586: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:49 192.168.169.1 4611: 004587: Aug 13 12:57:48.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:49 192.168.169.1 4612: 004588: Aug 13 12:57:48.971 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4613: 004589: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4614: 004590: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -1233804648 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4615: 004591: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 3061162648
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4616: 004592: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 3061162648
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4617: 004593: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4618: 004594: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4619: 004595: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4620: 004596: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4621: 004597: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4622: 004598: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4623: 004599: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4624: 004600: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4625: 004601: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4626: 004602: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4627: 004603: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4628: 004604: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4629: 004605: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4630: 004606: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 271480504 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4631: 004607: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4632: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 271480504
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4633: 004608: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:57:55 192.168.169.1 4634: 004609: Aug 13 12:57:55.251 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:56 192.168.169.1 4635: 004610: Aug 13 12:57:55.255 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 271480504
Aug 13 12:57:56 192.168.169.1 4636: 004611: Aug 13 12:57:55.255 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -1233804648 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:57:56 192.168.169.1 4637: 004612: Aug 13 12:57:55.255 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 3061162648, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:57:56 192.168.169.1 4638: 004613: Aug 13 12:57:55.255 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:57:59 192.168.169.1 4639: 004614: Aug 13 12:57:58.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:57:59 192.168.169.1 4640: 004615: Aug 13 12:57:58.959 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:57:59 192.168.169.1 4641: 004616: Aug 13 12:57:58.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:59 192.168.169.1 4642: 004617: Aug 13 12:57:58.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:57:59 192.168.169.1 4643: 004618: Aug 13 12:57:58.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:57:59 192.168.169.1 4644: 004619: Aug 13 12:57:58.971 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4645: 004620: Aug 13 12:58:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1453178627
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4646: 004621: Aug 13 12:58:08.451 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1185419144
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4647: 004622: Aug 13 12:58:08.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4648: 004623: Aug 13 12:58:08.959 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4649: 004624: Aug 13 12:58:08.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4650: 004625: Aug 13 12:58:08.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:08 192.168.169.1 4651: 004626: Aug 13 12:58:08.959 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:58:09 192.168.169.1 4652: 004627: Aug 13 12:58:08.971 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:58:18 192.168.169.1 4653: 004628: Aug 13 12:58:18.452 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=329462DC, delme=329462DC
Aug 13 12:58:18 192.168.169.1 4654: 004629: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:58:18 192.168.169.1 4655: 004630: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:58:18 192.168.169.1 4656: 004631: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:58:18 192.168.169.1 4657: 004632: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:58:18 192.168.169.1 4658: 004633: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4659: 004634: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4660: 004635: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1943677309 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4661: 004636: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -1526517225 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4662: 004637: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4663: 004638: Aug 13 12:58:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4664: 004639: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4665: 004640: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4666: 004641: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3F7F80C peer_handle = 0x80002CDC
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4667: 004642: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3F7F80C, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4668: 004643: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4669: 004644: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4670: 004645: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3EE53F4
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4671: 004646: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4672: 004647: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4673: 004648: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4674: 004649: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4675: 004650: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4676: 004651: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4677: 004652: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4678: 004653: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4679: 004654: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4680: 004655: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4681: 004656: Aug 13 12:58:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:58:19 192.168.169.1 4682: 004657: Aug 13 12:58:19.424 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:58:20 192.168.169.1 4683: 004658: Aug 13 12:58:19.424 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4684: 004659: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4685: 004660: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -2020535506 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4686: 004661: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 2274431790
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4687: 004662: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 2274431790
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4688: 004663: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4689: 004664: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4690: 004665: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4691: 004666: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4692: 004667: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4693: 004668: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4694: 004669: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4695: 004670: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4696: 004671: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4697: 004672: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4698: 004673: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4699: 004674: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4700: 004675: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4701: 004676: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 1512254323 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4702: 004677: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4703: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 1512254323
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4704: 004678: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:58:25 192.168.169.1 4705: 004679: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:58:26 192.168.169.1 4706: 004680: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 1512254323
Aug 13 12:58:26 192.168.169.1 4707: 004681: Aug 13 12:58:25.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -2020535506 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:58:26 192.168.169.1 4708: 004682: Aug 13 12:58:25.252 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 2274431790, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:58:26 192.168.169.1 4709: 004683: Aug 13 12:58:25.252 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 12:58:30 192.168.169.1 4710: 004684: Aug 13 12:58:29.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:58:30 192.168.169.1 4711: 004685: Aug 13 12:58:29.408 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:58:30 192.168.169.1 4712: 004686: Aug 13 12:58:29.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:30 192.168.169.1 4713: 004687: Aug 13 12:58:29.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:30 192.168.169.1 4714: 004688: Aug 13 12:58:29.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:58:30 192.168.169.1 4715: 004689: Aug 13 12:58:29.920 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:58:40 192.168.169.1 4716: 004690: Aug 13 12:58:39.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:58:40 192.168.169.1 4717: 004691: Aug 13 12:58:39.408 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:58:40 192.168.169.1 4718: 004692: Aug 13 12:58:39.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:40 192.168.169.1 4719: 004693: Aug 13 12:58:39.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:40 192.168.169.1 4720: 004694: Aug 13 12:58:39.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:58:40 192.168.169.1 4721: 004695: Aug 13 12:58:39.920 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:58:46 192.168.169.1 4722: 004696: Aug 13 12:58:45.256 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -1233804648
Aug 13 12:58:49 192.168.169.1 4723: 004697: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:58:49 192.168.169.1 4724: 004698: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:58:49 192.168.169.1 4725: 004699: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:58:49 192.168.169.1 4726: 004700: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:58:49 192.168.169.1 4727: 004701: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:58:49 192.168.169.1 4728: 004702: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:58:50 192.168.169.1 4729: 004703: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:50 192.168.169.1 4730: 004704: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:58:50 192.168.169.1 4731: 004705: Aug 13 12:58:49.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:58:50 192.168.169.1 4732: 004706: Aug 13 12:58:49.924 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:00 192.168.169.1 4733: 004707: Aug 13 12:58:59.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:59:00 192.168.169.1 4734: 004708: Aug 13 12:58:59.408 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:59:00 192.168.169.1 4735: 004709: Aug 13 12:58:59.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:00 192.168.169.1 4736: 004710: Aug 13 12:58:59.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:00 192.168.169.1 4737: 004711: Aug 13 12:58:59.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:00 192.168.169.1 4738: 004712: Aug 13 12:58:59.920 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4739: 004713: Aug 13 12:59:08.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1943677309
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4740: 004714: Aug 13 12:59:08.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1526517225
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4741: 004715: Aug 13 12:59:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4742: 004716: Aug 13 12:59:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4743: 004717: Aug 13 12:59:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4744: 004718: Aug 13 12:59:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:09 192.168.169.1 4745: 004719: Aug 13 12:59:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:10 192.168.169.1 4746: 004720: Aug 13 12:59:09.920 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:16 192.168.169.1 4747: 004721: Aug 13 12:59:15.248 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -2020535506
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4748: 004722: Aug 13 12:59:18.960 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3AD981C, delme=C3AD981C
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4749: 004723: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4750: 004724: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4751: 004725: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4752: 004726: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4753: 004727: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3F7F80C for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4754: 004728: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3F7F80C
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4755: 004729: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -894926889 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4756: 004730: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1594013913 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4757: 004731: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4758: 004732: Aug 13 12:59:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4759: 004733: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4760: 004734: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4761: 004735: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CDE
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4762: 004736: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4763: 004737: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4764: 004738: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4765: 004739: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 42309BEC
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4766: 004740: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4767: 004741: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4768: 004742: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4769: 004743: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4770: 004744: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4771: 004745: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4772: 004746: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4773: 004747: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4774: 004748: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4775: 004749: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4776: 004750: Aug 13 12:59:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:19 192.168.169.1 4777: 004751: Aug 13 12:59:19.860 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:20 192.168.169.1 4778: 004752: Aug 13 12:59:19.860 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 12:59:30 192.168.169.1 4779: 004753: Aug 13 12:59:29.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:59:30 192.168.169.1 4780: 004754: Aug 13 12:59:29.844 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:59:30 192.168.169.1 4781: 004755: Aug 13 12:59:29.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:30 192.168.169.1 4782: 004756: Aug 13 12:59:29.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:30 192.168.169.1 4783: 004757: Aug 13 12:59:29.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:30 192.168.169.1 4784: 004758: Aug 13 12:59:29.860 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:40 192.168.169.1 4785: 004759: Aug 13 12:59:39.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:59:40 192.168.169.1 4786: 004760: Aug 13 12:59:39.844 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:59:40 192.168.169.1 4787: 004761: Aug 13 12:59:39.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:40 192.168.169.1 4788: 004762: Aug 13 12:59:39.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:40 192.168.169.1 4789: 004763: Aug 13 12:59:39.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:40 192.168.169.1 4790: 004764: Aug 13 12:59:40.360 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:49 192.168.169.1 4791: 004765: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:59:49 192.168.169.1 4792: 004766: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 12:59:49 192.168.169.1 4793: 004767: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 12:59:49 192.168.169.1 4794: 004768: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 12:59:49 192.168.169.1 4795: 004769: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 12:59:49 192.168.169.1 4796: 004770: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 12:59:50 192.168.169.1 4797: 004771: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:50 192.168.169.1 4798: 004772: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 12:59:50 192.168.169.1 4799: 004773: Aug 13 12:59:49.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:50 192.168.169.1 4800: 004774: Aug 13 12:59:50.360 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4801: 004775: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4802: 004776: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 16862316 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4803: 004777: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 16862316
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4804: 004778: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 16862316
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4805: 004779: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4806: 004780: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4807: 004781: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4808: 004782: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4809: 004783: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4810: 004784: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4811: 004785: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4812: 004786: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4813: 004787: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4814: 004788: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4815: 004789: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4816: 004790: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4817: 004791: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4818: 004792: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 1333972135 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4819: 004793: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4820: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 1333972135
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4821: 004794: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4822: 004795: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 12:59:55 192.168.169.1 4823: 004796: Aug 13 12:59:55.240 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 1333972135
Aug 13 12:59:56 192.168.169.1 4824: 004797: Aug 13 12:59:55.244 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node 16862316 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 12:59:56 192.168.169.1 4825: 004798: Aug 13 12:59:55.244 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 16862316, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 12:59:56 192.168.169.1 4826: 004799: Aug 13 12:59:55.244 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 13:00:00 192.168.169.1 4827: 004800: Aug 13 12:59:59.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:00:00 192.168.169.1 4828: 004801: Aug 13 12:59:59.844 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:00:00 192.168.169.1 4829: 004802: Aug 13 12:59:59.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:00 192.168.169.1 4830: 004803: Aug 13 12:59:59.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:00 192.168.169.1 4831: 004804: Aug 13 12:59:59.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:00 192.168.169.1 4832: 004805: Aug 13 13:00:00.360 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4833: 004806: Aug 13 13:00:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -894926889
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4834: 004807: Aug 13 13:00:09.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1594013913
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4835: 004808: Aug 13 13:00:09.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4836: 004809: Aug 13 13:00:09.844 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4837: 004810: Aug 13 13:00:09.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4838: 004811: Aug 13 13:00:09.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:10 192.168.169.1 4839: 004812: Aug 13 13:00:09.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:11 192.168.169.1 4840: 004813: Aug 13 13:00:10.360 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:00:19 192.168.169.1 4841: 004814: Aug 13 13:00:19.408 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3EE53F4, delme=C3EE53F4
Aug 13 13:00:19 192.168.169.1 4842: 004815: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:00:19 192.168.169.1 4843: 004816: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 13:00:19 192.168.169.1 4844: 004817: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:00:19 192.168.169.1 4845: 004818: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:00:19 192.168.169.1 4846: 004819: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4847: 004820: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4848: 004821: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -614871855 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4849: 004822: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1523265916 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4850: 004823: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4851: 004824: Aug 13 13:00:19.844 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4852: 004825: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4853: 004826: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4854: 004827: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CE0
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4855: 004828: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4856: 004829: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4857: 004830: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4858: 004831: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3EE53F4
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4859: 004832: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4860: 004833: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4861: 004834: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4862: 004835: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4863: 004836: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4864: 004837: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4865: 004838: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4866: 004839: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4867: 004840: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4868: 004841: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4869: 004842: Aug 13 13:00:20.356 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:20 192.168.169.1 4870: 004843: Aug 13 13:00:20.376 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:00:21 192.168.169.1 4871: 004844: Aug 13 13:00:20.376 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4872: 004845: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4873: 004846: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -450210166 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4874: 004847: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 3844757130
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4875: 004848: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 3844757130
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4876: 004849: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4877: 004850: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4878: 004851: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4879: 004852: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4880: 004853: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4881: 004854: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4882: 004855: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4883: 004856: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4884: 004857: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4885: 004858: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4886: 004859: Aug 13 13:00:25.232 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4887: 004860: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4888: 004861: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4889: 004862: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -1133529562 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4890: 004863: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4891: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 3161437734
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4892: 004864: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:00:25 192.168.169.1 4893: 004865: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:26 192.168.169.1 4894: 004866: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -1133529562
Aug 13 13:00:26 192.168.169.1 4895: 004867: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -450210166 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 13:00:26 192.168.169.1 4896: 004868: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 3844757130, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 13:00:26 192.168.169.1 4897: 004869: Aug 13 13:00:25.236 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 13:00:31 192.168.169.1 4898: 004870: Aug 13 13:00:30.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:00:31 192.168.169.1 4899: 004871: Aug 13 13:00:30.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:00:31 192.168.169.1 4900: 004872: Aug 13 13:00:30.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:31 192.168.169.1 4901: 004873: Aug 13 13:00:30.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:31 192.168.169.1 4902: 004874: Aug 13 13:00:30.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:31 192.168.169.1 4903: 004875: Aug 13 13:00:30.869 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:00:41 192.168.169.1 4904: 004876: Aug 13 13:00:40.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:00:41 192.168.169.1 4905: 004877: Aug 13 13:00:40.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:00:41 192.168.169.1 4906: 004878: Aug 13 13:00:40.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:41 192.168.169.1 4907: 004879: Aug 13 13:00:40.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:41 192.168.169.1 4908: 004880: Aug 13 13:00:40.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:41 192.168.169.1 4909: 004881: Aug 13 13:00:40.869 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:00:46 192.168.169.1 4910: 004882: Aug 13 13:00:45.245 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 16862316
Aug 13 13:00:50 192.168.169.1 4911: 004883: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:00:50 192.168.169.1 4912: 004884: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:00:50 192.168.169.1 4913: 004885: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 13:00:50 192.168.169.1 4914: 004886: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 13:00:50 192.168.169.1 4915: 004887: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:00:50 192.168.169.1 4916: 004888: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:00:51 192.168.169.1 4917: 004889: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:51 192.168.169.1 4918: 004890: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:00:51 192.168.169.1 4919: 004891: Aug 13 13:00:50.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:00:51 192.168.169.1 4920: 004892: Aug 13 13:00:50.877 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:01 192.168.169.1 4921: 004893: Aug 13 13:01:00.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:01:01 192.168.169.1 4922: 004894: Aug 13 13:01:00.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:01:01 192.168.169.1 4923: 004895: Aug 13 13:01:00.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:01 192.168.169.1 4924: 004896: Aug 13 13:01:00.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:01 192.168.169.1 4925: 004897: Aug 13 13:01:00.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:01 192.168.169.1 4926: 004898: Aug 13 13:01:00.873 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4927: 004899: Aug 13 13:01:09.845 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -614871855
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4928: 004900: Aug 13 13:01:09.845 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1523265916
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4929: 004901: Aug 13 13:01:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4930: 004902: Aug 13 13:01:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4931: 004903: Aug 13 13:01:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4932: 004904: Aug 13 13:01:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:10 192.168.169.1 4933: 004905: Aug 13 13:01:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:11 192.168.169.1 4934: 004906: Aug 13 13:01:10.873 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:16 192.168.169.1 4935: 004907: Aug 13 13:01:15.237 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -450210166
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4936: 004908: Aug 13 13:01:19.845 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=42309BEC, delme=42309BEC
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4937: 004909: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4938: 004910: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4939: 004911: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4940: 004912: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4941: 004913: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4942: 004914: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4943: 004915: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -2040098730 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4944: 004916: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 248836004 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4945: 004917: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4946: 004918: Aug 13 13:01:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4947: 004919: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4948: 004920: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4949: 004921: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CE2
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4950: 004922: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4951: 004923: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4952: 004924: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4953: 004925: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 42309BEC
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4954: 004926: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4955: 004927: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4956: 004928: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4957: 004929: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4958: 004930: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4959: 004931: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4960: 004932: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4961: 004933: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4962: 004934: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4963: 004935: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4964: 004936: Aug 13 13:01:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:20 192.168.169.1 4965: 004937: Aug 13 13:01:20.789 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:21 192.168.169.1 4966: 004938: Aug 13 13:01:20.789 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:01:31 192.168.169.1 4967: 004939: Aug 13 13:01:30.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:01:31 192.168.169.1 4968: 004940: Aug 13 13:01:30.773 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:01:31 192.168.169.1 4969: 004941: Aug 13 13:01:30.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:31 192.168.169.1 4970: 004942: Aug 13 13:01:30.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:31 192.168.169.1 4971: 004943: Aug 13 13:01:30.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:31 192.168.169.1 4972: 004944: Aug 13 13:01:30.789 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:41 192.168.169.1 4973: 004945: Aug 13 13:01:40.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:01:41 192.168.169.1 4974: 004946: Aug 13 13:01:40.773 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:01:41 192.168.169.1 4975: 004947: Aug 13 13:01:40.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:41 192.168.169.1 4976: 004948: Aug 13 13:01:40.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:41 192.168.169.1 4977: 004949: Aug 13 13:01:40.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:41 192.168.169.1 4978: 004950: Aug 13 13:01:40.785 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:50 192.168.169.1 4979: 004951: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:01:50 192.168.169.1 4980: 004952: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:01:50 192.168.169.1 4981: 004953: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 13:01:50 192.168.169.1 4982: 004954: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 13:01:50 192.168.169.1 4983: 004955: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:01:50 192.168.169.1 4984: 004956: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:01:51 192.168.169.1 4985: 004957: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:51 192.168.169.1 4986: 004958: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:01:51 192.168.169.1 4987: 004959: Aug 13 13:01:50.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:51 192.168.169.1 4988: 004960: Aug 13 13:01:50.785 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4989: 004961: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4990: 004962: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -1112116255 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4991: 004963: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 3182851041
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4992: 004964: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 3182851041
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4993: 004965: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4994: 004966: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4995: 004967: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4996: 004968: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4997: 004969: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4998: 004970: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 4999: 004971: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5000: 004972: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5001: 004973: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5002: 004974: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5003: 004975: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5004: 004976: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5005: 004977: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5006: 004978: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 471575964 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5007: 004979: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5008: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 471575964
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5009: 004980: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:01:55 192.168.169.1 5010: 004981: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:01:56 192.168.169.1 5011: 004982: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node 471575964
Aug 13 13:01:56 192.168.169.1 5012: 004983: Aug 13 13:01:55.229 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -1112116255 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 13:01:56 192.168.169.1 5013: 004984: Aug 13 13:01:55.233 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 3182851041, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 13:01:56 192.168.169.1 5014: 004985: Aug 13 13:01:55.233 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 13:02:01 192.168.169.1 5015: 004986: Aug 13 13:02:00.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:02:01 192.168.169.1 5016: 004987: Aug 13 13:02:00.773 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:02:01 192.168.169.1 5017: 004988: Aug 13 13:02:00.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:01 192.168.169.1 5018: 004989: Aug 13 13:02:00.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:01 192.168.169.1 5019: 004990: Aug 13 13:02:00.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:01 192.168.169.1 5020: 004991: Aug 13 13:02:00.785 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5021: 004992: Aug 13 13:02:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -2040098730
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5022: 004993: Aug 13 13:02:10.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 248836004
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5023: 004994: Aug 13 13:02:10.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5024: 004995: Aug 13 13:02:10.773 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5025: 004996: Aug 13 13:02:10.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5026: 004997: Aug 13 13:02:10.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:10 192.168.169.1 5027: 004998: Aug 13 13:02:10.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:11 192.168.169.1 5028: 004999: Aug 13 13:02:10.785 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:02:20 192.168.169.1 5029: 005000: Aug 13 13:02:20.357 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=C3EE53F4, delme=C3EE53F4
Aug 13 13:02:20 192.168.169.1 5030: 005001: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:02:20 192.168.169.1 5031: 005002: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 13:02:20 192.168.169.1 5032: 005003: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:02:20 192.168.169.1 5033: 005004: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:02:20 192.168.169.1 5034: 005005: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5035: 005006: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5036: 005007: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -764344221 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5037: 005008: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1516732284 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5038: 005009: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5039: 005010: Aug 13 13:02:20.773 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5040: 005011: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5041: 005012: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5042: 005013: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CE4
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5043: 005014: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5044: 005015: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5045: 005016: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5046: 005017: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = 43234200
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5047: 005018: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5048: 005019: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5049: 005020: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5050: 005021: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5051: 005022: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5052: 005023: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5053: 005024: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5054: 005025: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5055: 005026: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5056: 005027: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5057: 005028: Aug 13 13:02:21.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:21 192.168.169.1 5058: 005029: Aug 13 13:02:21.237 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:02:22 192.168.169.1 5059: 005030: Aug 13 13:02:21.237 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5060: 005031: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP (1001): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 4500 sport 2708 Global (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5061: 005032: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -1793627976 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5062: 005033: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing HASH payload. message ID = 2501339320
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5063: 005034: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): processing SA payload. message ID = 2501339320
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5064: 005035: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5065: 005036: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5066: 005037: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5067: 005038: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 3 (Tunnel-UDP)
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5068: 005039: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5069: 005040: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5070: 005041: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5071: 005042: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5072: 005043: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5073: 005044: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 128
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5074: 005045: Aug 13 13:02:25.221 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):atts are acceptable.
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5075: 005046: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5076: 005047: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5077: 005048: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node -497752179 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5078: 005049: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending NOTIFY PROPOSAL_NOT_CHOSEN protocol 3
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5079: #011spi 1105487216, message ID = 3797215117
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5080: 005050: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): sending packet to 94.66.222.135 my_port 4500 peer_port 2708 (R) QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:02:25 192.168.169.1 5081: 005051: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:26 192.168.169.1 5082: 005052: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -497752179
Aug 13 13:02:26 192.168.169.1 5083: 005053: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):deleting node -1793627976 error TRUE reason "QM rejected"
Aug 13 13:02:26 192.168.169.1 5084: 005054: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Node 2501339320, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 13 13:02:26 192.168.169.1 5085: 005055: Aug 13 13:02:25.225 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_READY
Aug 13 13:02:32 192.168.169.1 5086: 005056: Aug 13 13:02:31.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:02:32 192.168.169.1 5087: 005057: Aug 13 13:02:31.217 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:02:32 192.168.169.1 5088: 005058: Aug 13 13:02:31.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:32 192.168.169.1 5089: 005059: Aug 13 13:02:31.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:32 192.168.169.1 5090: 005060: Aug 13 13:02:31.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:32 192.168.169.1 5091: 005061: Aug 13 13:02:31.233 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:02:42 192.168.169.1 5092: 005062: Aug 13 13:02:41.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:02:42 192.168.169.1 5093: 005063: Aug 13 13:02:41.217 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:02:42 192.168.169.1 5094: 005064: Aug 13 13:02:41.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:42 192.168.169.1 5095: 005065: Aug 13 13:02:41.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:42 192.168.169.1 5096: 005066: Aug 13 13:02:41.217 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:42 192.168.169.1 5097: 005067: Aug 13 13:02:41.233 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:02:46 192.168.169.1 5098: 005068: Aug 13 13:02:45.234 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -1112116255
Aug 13 13:02:51 192.168.169.1 5099: 005069: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:02:51 192.168.169.1 5100: 005070: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:02:51 192.168.169.1 5101: 005071: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 13:02:51 192.168.169.1 5102: 005072: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 13:02:51 192.168.169.1 5103: 005073: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:02:51 192.168.169.1 5104: 005074: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:02:52 192.168.169.1 5105: 005075: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:52 192.168.169.1 5106: 005076: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:02:52 192.168.169.1 5107: 005077: Aug 13 13:02:51.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:02:52 192.168.169.1 5108: 005078: Aug 13 13:02:51.234 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:03:02 192.168.169.1 5109: 005079: Aug 13 13:03:01.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:03:02 192.168.169.1 5110: 005080: Aug 13 13:03:01.218 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 4 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:03:02 192.168.169.1 5111: 005081: Aug 13 13:03:01.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:02 192.168.169.1 5112: 005082: Aug 13 13:03:01.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:02 192.168.169.1 5113: 005083: Aug 13 13:03:01.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:03:02 192.168.169.1 5114: 005084: Aug 13 13:03:01.230 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5115: 005085: Aug 13 13:03:10.774 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -764344221
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5116: 005086: Aug 13 13:03:10.774 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node 1516732284
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5117: 005087: Aug 13 13:03:11.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5118: 005088: Aug 13 13:03:11.218 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5119: 005089: Aug 13 13:03:11.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5120: 005090: Aug 13 13:03:11.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:11 192.168.169.1 5121: 005091: Aug 13 13:03:11.218 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:03:12 192.168.169.1 5122: 005092: Aug 13 13:03:11.230 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:03:16 192.168.169.1 5123: 005093: Aug 13 13:03:15.226 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001):purging node -1793627976
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5124: 005094: Aug 13 13:03:20.806 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=42309BEC, delme=42309BEC
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5125: 005095: Aug 13 13:03:21.226 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5126: 005096: Aug 13 13:03:21.226 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5127: 005097: Aug 13 13:03:21.226 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5128: 005098: Aug 13 13:03:21.226 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5129: 005099: Aug 13 13:03:21.226 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38 for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5130: 005100: Aug 13 13:03:21.226 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: C3EFFF38
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5131: 005101: Aug 13 13:03:21.230 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 1353712545 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5132: 005102: Aug 13 13:03:21.230 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node -304833843 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5133: 005103: Aug 13 13:03:21.230 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5134: 005104: Aug 13 13:03:21.230 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5135: 005105: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5136: 005106: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5137: 005107: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0xC3EFFF38 peer_handle = 0x80002CE6
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5138: 005108: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0xC3EFFF38, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5139: 005109: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5140: 005110: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5141: 005111: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3EE53F4
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5142: 005112: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5143: 005113: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5144: 005114: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5145: 005115: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5146: 005116: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5147: 005117: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5148: 005118: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5149: 005119: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5150: 005120: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5151: 005121: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5152: 005122: Aug 13 13:03:21.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:03:21 192.168.169.1 5153: 005123: Aug 13 13:03:21.358 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:03:22 192.168.169.1 5154: 005124: Aug 13 13:03:21.358 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:03:23 192.168.169.1 5155: 005125: Aug 13 13:03:22.582 EEST: %SEC_LOGIN-4-LOGIN_FAILED: Login failed [user: sip03ds] [Source: 10.224.244.150] [localport: 22] [Reason: Login Authentication Failed] at 13:03:22 EEST Sat Aug 13 2016
Aug 13 13:03:26 192.168.169.1 5156: 005126: Aug 13 13:03:25.622 EEST: %SEC_LOGIN-5-LOGIN_SUCCESS: Login Success [user: sip03ds] [Source: 10.224.244.150] [localport: 22] at 13:03:25 EEST Sat Aug 13 2016
Aug 13 13:03:32 192.168.169.1 5157: 005127: Aug 13 13:03:31.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:03:32 192.168.169.1 5158: 005128: Aug 13 13:03:31.326 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:03:32 192.168.169.1 5159: 005129: Aug 13 13:03:31.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:32 192.168.169.1 5160: 005130: Aug 13 13:03:31.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:32 192.168.169.1 5161: 005131: Aug 13 13:03:31.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:03:32 192.168.169.1 5162: 005132: Aug 13 13:03:31.846 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:03:42 192.168.169.1 5163: 005133: Aug 13 13:03:41.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:03:42 192.168.169.1 5164: 005134: Aug 13 13:03:41.326 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:03:42 192.168.169.1 5165: 005135: Aug 13 13:03:41.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:42 192.168.169.1 5166: 005136: Aug 13 13:03:41.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:03:42 192.168.169.1 5167: 005137: Aug 13 13:03:41.326 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:03:42 192.168.169.1 5168: 005138: Aug 13 13:03:41.842 EEST: ISAKMP (0): received packet from 94.66.222.135 dport 500 sport 39562 Global (N) NEW SA
Aug 13 13:04:22 192.168.169.1 5169: 005139: Aug 13 13:04:21.838 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:05:23 192.168.169.1 5170: 005140: Aug 13 13:05:22.255 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:06:23 192.168.169.1 5171: 005141: Aug 13 13:06:22.671 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:07:18 192.168.169.1 5172: 005142: Aug 13 13:07:17.044 EEST: %SYS-6-TTY_EXPIRE_TIMER: (exec timer expired, tty 132 (10.224.244.150)), user sip03ds
Aug 13 13:07:18 192.168.169.1 5173: 005143: Aug 13 13:07:17.072 EEST: %SYS-6-LOGOUT: User sip03ds has exited tty session 132(10.224.244.150)
Aug 13 13:07:24 192.168.169.1 5174: 005144: Aug 13 13:07:23.088 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:08:24 192.168.169.1 5175: 005145: Aug 13 13:08:23.500 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:09:24 192.168.169.1 5176: 005146: Aug 13 13:09:23.969 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:10:25 192.168.169.1 5177: 005147: Aug 13 13:10:24.389 EEST: %CRYPTO-4-IKMP_NO_SA: IKE message from 94.66.222.135 has no SA and is not an initialization offer
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5178: 005148: Aug 13 13:14:15.299 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1236638185
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5179: 005149: Aug 13 13:14:15.299 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging node -1929266634
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5180: 005150: Aug 13 13:14:15.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5181: 005151: Aug 13 13:14:15.747 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 5 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5182: 005152: Aug 13 13:14:15.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5183: 005153: Aug 13 13:14:15.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:16 192.168.169.1 5184: 005154: Aug 13 13:14:15.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:14:25 192.168.169.1 5185: 005155: Aug 13 13:14:25.299 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):purging SA., sa=328C0458, delme=328C0458
Aug 13 13:14:25 192.168.169.1 5186: 005156: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:14:25 192.168.169.1 5187: 005157: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):peer does not do paranoid keepalives.
Aug 13 13:14:25 192.168.169.1 5188: 005158: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:14:25 192.168.169.1 5189: 005159: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting SA reason "Death by retransmission P1" state (I) MM_NO_STATE (peer 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:14:25 192.168.169.1 5190: 005160: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP: Unlocking peer struct 0x328435CC for isadb_mark_sa_deleted(), count 0
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5191: 005161: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP: Deleting peer node by peer_reap for 100.70.23.90: 328435CC
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5192: 005162: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 940036505 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5193: 005163: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):deleting node 2012145538 error FALSE reason "IKE deleted"
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5194: 005164: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_PHASE1_DEL
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5195: 005165: Aug 13 13:14:25.747 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_I_MM1  New State = IKE_DEST_SA
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5196: 005166: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): SA request profile is (NULL)
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5197: 005167: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP: Created a peer struct for 100.70.23.90, peer port 500
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5198: 005168: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP: New peer created peer = 0x43353FE8 peer_handle = 0x80002CFC
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5199: 005169: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP: Locking peer struct 0x43353FE8, refcount 1 for isakmp_initiator
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5200: 005170: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP: local port 500, remote port 500
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5201: 005171: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5202: 005172: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP: Find a dup sa in the avl tree during calling isadb_insert sa = C3EE53F4
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5203: 005173: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Can not start Aggressive mode, trying Main mode.
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5204: 005174: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):found peer pre-shared key matching 100.70.23.90
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5205: 005175: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-rfc3947 ID
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5206: 005176: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-07 ID
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5207: 005177: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-03 ID
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5208: 005178: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): constructed NAT-T vendor-02 ID
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5209: 005179: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_SA_REQ_MM
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5210: 005180: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Old State = IKE_READY  New State = IKE_I_MM1
Aug 13 13:14:26 192.168.169.1 5211: 005181: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): beginning Main Mode exchange
Aug 13 13:14:27 192.168.169.1 5212: 005182: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:27 192.168.169.1 5213: 005183: Aug 13 13:14:26.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:14:37 192.168.169.1 5214: 005184: Aug 13 13:14:36.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:14:37 192.168.169.1 5215: 005185: Aug 13 13:14:36.183 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:14:37 192.168.169.1 5216: 005186: Aug 13 13:14:36.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:37 192.168.169.1 5217: 005187: Aug 13 13:14:36.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:37 192.168.169.1 5218: 005188: Aug 13 13:14:36.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:14:47 192.168.169.1 5219: 005189: Aug 13 13:14:46.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:14:47 192.168.169.1 5220: 005190: Aug 13 13:14:46.183 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 2 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:14:47 192.168.169.1 5221: 005191: Aug 13 13:14:46.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:47 192.168.169.1 5222: 005192: Aug 13 13:14:46.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:47 192.168.169.1 5223: 005193: Aug 13 13:14:46.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 13 13:14:56 192.168.169.1 5224: 005194: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE
Aug 13 13:14:56 192.168.169.1 5225: 005195: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):SA is still budding. Attached new ipsec request to it. (local 85.74.232.238, remote 100.70.23.90)
Aug 13 13:14:56 192.168.169.1 5226: 005196: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing SA request: Failed to initialize SA
Aug 13 13:14:56 192.168.169.1 5227: 005197: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP: Error while processing KMI message 0, error 2.
Aug 13 13:14:56 192.168.169.1 5228: 005198: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE...
Aug 13 13:14:56 192.168.169.1 5229: 005199: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP (0): incrementing error counter on sa, attempt 3 of 5: retransmit phase 1
Aug 13 13:14:57 192.168.169.1 5230: 005200: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): retransmitting phase 1 MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:57 192.168.169.1 5231: 005201: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0): sending packet to 100.70.23.90 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) MM_NO_STATE
Aug 13 13:14:57 192.168.169.1 5232: 005202: Aug 13 13:14:56.183 EEST: ISAKMP:(0):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
```

φαίνεται τώρα ότι δεν ολοκληρώνεται το Phase 2 - καμιά ιδέα;




```
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4440: 004418: Aug 13 12:55:55.262 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): IPSec policy invalidated proposal with error 64
Aug 13 12:55:55 192.168.169.1 4441: 004419: Aug 13 12:55:55.266 EEST: ISAKMP:(1001): phase 2 SA policy not acceptable! (local 85.74.232.238 remote 94.66.222.135)
```

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Βρήκα την λύση - μετά από επικοινωνία με τον OTE.

Η public IP στο 2o site είναι 100.70.23.90 με sh ip int br
Το tunnel από το 1o site προσπαθεί να γίνει form με την 94.66.222.135. 

Από το 2ο site και χρησιμοποιώντας το http://whatismyipaddress.com, μου έδινε 94.66.222.135
Επικοινωνώ με τον ΟΤΕ και τους ρωτάω γιατί ο router δεν βγαίνω στο Internet με την 100.70.23.90

Με ενημερώνουν ότι τους τελειώνουν οι IPv4 public και χρησιμοποιούν NAT. 
Κάνουν αλλαγή στο δίκτυο και σε 5 λεπτά ξανακάνω restart τον Dialer0. 

Πήρα public IP και έβγαινα με αυτή στο Internet - με τσεκ στο http://whatismyipaddress.com 

Το tunnel στήθηκε αμέσως !!! 

τώρα έχω λίγο πρόβλημα με το EIGRP:



```
000726: *Aug 21 16:14:41.575 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is down: holding time expired
000727: *Aug 21 16:14:45.883 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
000730: *Aug 21 16:16:47.871 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is down: holding time expired
000731: *Aug 21 16:16:51.599 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
000733: *Aug 21 16:17:11.419 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is down: holding time expired
000734: *Aug 21 16:17:16.279 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
000737: *Aug 21 16:19:14.039 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is down: holding time expired
000738: *Aug 21 16:19:17.591 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
```

----------


## SfH

Καλημέρα,

Για το πρώτο πρόβλημα, επειδή σε αφήνει να επιλέξεις κάτι, δε σημαίναι απαραίτητα ότι υποστηρίζεται από το hardware encryption engine του εκάστωτε router. Ανάλογα με το μοντέλο που έχεις, πρέπει να δεις τι υποστηρίζεται, ειδικά από τα ( ας τα πούμε ) καινούρια cryptographic algorithms. Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, η cisco τα αναφέρει σαν Next Generation Encryption.

Για το παρόν θέμα, άνοιξε μερικά debugs στο eigrp και γράψε τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

υπενθυμίζω τις συνδέσεις:

SITE 1                                                     
-------                                                     
Internet <---> 1941 <---> L3 3560  

SITE 2
-------
Internet <---> 1841

EIGRP τρέχουν:
- L3 3560
- 1941
- 1841 

SITE 1
-------
10.224.244.0/24 subnetted <---> 3560 L3 <---> 192.168.168.0/30 
192.168.168.0/30              <---> 1941      <---> Internet Dialer2 + Tunnel1 172.16.12.0/30 

SITE 2 
--------
10.224.245.0/24                <---> 1841      <---> Internet Dialer0 + Tunnel1 172.16.12.0/30 

To view από 1841:



```
1841#sh ip protocols
Routing Protocol is "eigrp 50"
  Outgoing update filter list for all interfaces is not set
  Incoming update filter list for all interfaces is not set
  Default networks flagged in outgoing updates
  Default networks accepted from incoming updates
  EIGRP metric weight K1=1, K2=0, K3=1, K4=0, K5=0
  EIGRP maximum hopcount 100
  EIGRP maximum metric variance 1
  Redistributing: eigrp 50
  EIGRP NSF-aware route hold timer is 240s
  Automatic network summarization is not in effect
  Maximum path: 4
  Routing for Networks:
    10.224.245.0/24
    10.224.246.0/24
    172.16.12.0/30
  Routing Information Sources:
    Gateway         Distance      Last Update
    172.16.12.1           90      00:00:20
  Distance: internal 90 external 170


1841#sh ip eigrp neighbors
IP-EIGRP neighbors for process 50
H   Address                 Interface       Hold Uptime   SRTT   RTO  Q  Seq
                                            (sec)         (ms)       Cnt Num
0   172.16.12.1             Tu1               14 00:00:04  474  2844  0  3285

1841#sh ip eigrp topology
IP-EIGRP Topology Table for AS(50)/ID(10.224.245.1)

Codes: P - Passive, A - Active, U - Update, Q - Query, R - Reply,
       r - reply Status, s - sia Status

P 0.0.0.0/0, 0 successors, FD is Inaccessible
        via 172.16.12.1 (47506176/46226176), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.0/27, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.245.0/24, 1 successors, FD is 28160
        via Connected, FastEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.32/27, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.64/27, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.112/28, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.96/28, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.144/28, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.128/28, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.176/28, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 172.16.12.0/30, 1 successors, FD is 26880000
        via Connected, Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.160/28, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 192.168.169.0/30, 1 successors, FD is 26880256
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880256/2816), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.200/29, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.192/29, 1 successors, FD is 26880512
        via 172.16.12.1 (26880512/3072), Tunnel1
```

To view από 1941:



```
1941#sh ip ip protocols
*** IP Routing is NSF aware ***

Routing Protocol is "application"
  Sending updates every 0 seconds
  Invalid after 0 seconds, hold down 0, flushed after 0
  Outgoing update filter list for all interfaces is not set
  Incoming update filter list for all interfaces is not set
  Maximum path: 32
  Routing for Networks:
  Routing Information Sources:
    Gateway         Distance      Last Update
  Distance: (default is 4)

Routing Protocol is "eigrp 50"
  Outgoing update filter list for all interfaces is not set
  Incoming update filter list for all interfaces is not set
  Default networks flagged in outgoing updates
  Default networks accepted from incoming updates
  Redistributing: static
  EIGRP-IPv4 Protocol for AS(50)
    Metric weight K1=1, K2=0, K3=1, K4=0, K5=0
    NSF-aware route hold timer is 240
    Router-ID: 192.168.169.1
    Topology : 0 (base)
      Active Timer: 3 min
      Distance: internal 90 external 170
      Maximum path: 4
      Maximum hopcount 100
      Maximum metric variance 1

  Automatic Summarization: disabled
  Maximum path: 4
  Routing for Networks:
    172.16.12.0/30
    192.168.169.0/30
  Routing Information Sources:
    Gateway         Distance      Last Update
    172.16.12.2           90      00:00:48
    192.168.169.2         90      00:00:58
  Distance: internal 90 external 170

1941#sh ip eigrp neighbors
EIGRP-IPv4 Neighbors for AS(50)
H   Address                 Interface              Hold Uptime   SRTT   RTO  Q  Seq
                                                   (sec)         (ms)       Cnt Num
1   172.16.12.2             Tu1                      13 00:01:39    1  5000  0  2196
0   192.168.169.2           Gi0/0                    10 3d22h       1   100  0  1360

1941#sh ip eigrp topology
EIGRP-IPv4 Topology Table for AS(50)/ID(192.168.169.1)
Codes: P - Passive, A - Active, U - Update, Q - Query, R - Reply,
       r - reply Status, s - sia Status

P 10.224.244.192/29, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.245.0/24, 1 successors, FD is 26882560
        via 172.16.12.2 (26882560/28160), Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.176/28, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.64/27, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.32/27, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.200/29, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.96/28, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.160/28, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.0/27, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 0.0.0.0/0, 1 successors, FD is 46226176
        via Rstatic (46226176/0)
P 172.16.12.0/30, 1 successors, FD is 26880000
        via Connected, Tunnel1
P 10.224.244.112/28, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.144/28, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0
P 192.168.169.0/30, 1 successors, FD is 2816
        via Connected, GigabitEthernet0/0
P 10.224.244.128/28, 1 successors, FD is 3072
        via 192.168.169.2 (3072/2816), GigabitEthernet0/0


EIGRP-IPv4 Neighbors for AS(50)
H   Address                 Interface              Hold Uptime   SRTT   RTO  Q  Seq
                                                   (sec)         (ms)       Cnt Num
1   172.16.12.2             Tu1                      10 00:02:27    1  5000  0  2196
0   192.168.169.2           Gi0/0                    14 3d22h       1   100  0  1360
```

----------


## SfH

Άνοιξε debug eigrp packets , debug eigrp timers στους 1841/1941 και κάνε paste ότι συμβαίνει κοντά στη στιγμή που πέφτει το adjacency.

Το tunnel και τα SAs μένουν σταθερά up, σωστά ?

----------


## d.stathopoulos

debug 1841:



```

Aug 22 08:22:57 172.16.12.2 2099: 002639: *Aug 22 08:22:42.335 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:23:15 172.16.12.2 2100: 002640: *Aug 22 08:23:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:23:54 172.16.12.2 2102: 002642: *Aug 22 08:23:38.787 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:24:15 172.16.12.2 2103: 002643: *Aug 22 08:24:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:25:15 172.16.12.2 2104: 002644: *Aug 22 08:25:00.583 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:26:16 172.16.12.2 2107: 002647: *Aug 22 08:26:01.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:26:28 172.16.12.2 2109: 002649: *Aug 22 08:26:12.683 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:27:04 172.16.12.2 2111: 002651: *Aug 22 08:26:49.599 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:27:15 172.16.12.2 2112: 002652: *Aug 22 08:27:00.079 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:28:15 172.16.12.2 2115: 002655: *Aug 22 08:28:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:29:15 172.16.12.2 2118: 002658: *Aug 22 08:29:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:30:16 172.16.12.2 2119: 002659: *Aug 22 08:30:01.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:31:15 172.16.12.2 2120: 002660: *Aug 22 08:31:00.079 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:31:34 172.16.12.2 2122: 002662: *Aug 22 08:31:19.111 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:33:15 172.16.12.2 2126: 002666: *Aug 22 08:33:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:35:15 172.16.12.2 2134: 002674: *Aug 22 08:35:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:36:15 172.16.12.2 2135: 002675: *Aug 22 08:36:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:36:39 172.16.12.2 2137: 002677: *Aug 22 08:36:24.031 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:37:15 172.16.12.2 2138: 002678: *Aug 22 08:37:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:38:15 172.16.12.2 2143: 002683: *Aug 22 08:38:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:39:15 172.16.12.2 2146: 002686: *Aug 22 08:39:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:40:15 172.16.12.2 2149: 002689: *Aug 22 08:40:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:41:15 172.16.12.2 2152: 002692: *Aug 22 08:41:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:43:15 172.16.12.2 2158: 002698: *Aug 22 08:43:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:44:15 172.16.12.2 2161: 002701: *Aug 22 08:44:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:45:15 172.16.12.2 2162: 002702: *Aug 22 08:45:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:45:38 172.16.12.2 2164: 002704: *Aug 22 08:45:23.519 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 08:46:15 172.16.12.2 2165: 002705: *Aug 22 08:46:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:47:15 172.16.12.2 2168: 002708: *Aug 22 08:47:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:48:15 172.16.12.2 2171: 002711: *Aug 22 08:48:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:49:15 172.16.12.2 2174: 002714: *Aug 22 08:49:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:51:16 172.16.12.2 2180: 002720: *Aug 22 08:51:01.083 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:53:15 172.16.12.2 2184: 002724: *Aug 22 08:53:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:55:15 172.16.12.2 2188: 002728: *Aug 22 08:55:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:56:15 172.16.12.2 2191: 002731: *Aug 22 08:56:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:57:15 172.16.12.2 2194: 002734: *Aug 22 08:57:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:58:15 172.16.12.2 2195: 002735: *Aug 22 08:58:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 08:59:15 172.16.12.2 2198: 002738: *Aug 22 08:59:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:00:15 172.16.12.2 2199: 002755: *Aug 22 09:00:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:01:15 172.16.12.2 2200: 002848: *Aug 22 09:01:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:03:15 172.16.12.2 2204: 003083: *Aug 22 09:03:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:05:15 172.16.12.2 2208: 003298: *Aug 22 09:05:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:05:40 172.16.12.2 2210: 003300: *Aug 22 09:05:25.451 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:06:15 172.16.12.2 2211: 003301: *Aug 22 09:06:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:06:16 172.16.12.2 2212: 003302: *Aug 22 09:06:01.847 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by console
Aug 22 09:06:27 172.16.12.2 2213: 003303: *Aug 22 09:06:12.747 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:27 172.16.12.2 2214: 003304: *Aug 22 09:06:12.747 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:27 172.16.12.2 2215: 003305: *Aug 22 09:06:13.459 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:27 172.16.12.2 2216: 003306: *Aug 22 09:06:13.459 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:28 172.16.12.2 2217: 003307: *Aug 22 09:06:13.795 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:28 172.16.12.2 2218: 003308: *Aug 22 09:06:13.795 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:32 172.16.12.2 2219: 003309: *Aug 22 09:06:17.051 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:32 172.16.12.2 2220: 003310: *Aug 22 09:06:17.051 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:32 172.16.12.2 2221: 003311: *Aug 22 09:06:17.263 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:06:32 172.16.12.2 2222: 003312: *Aug 22 09:06:17.263 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:32 172.16.12.2 2223: 003313: *Aug 22 09:06:17.795 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:32 172.16.12.2 2224: 003314: *Aug 22 09:06:17.795 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:33 172.16.12.2 2225: 003315: *Aug 22 09:06:18.643 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:33 172.16.12.2 2226: 003316: *Aug 22 09:06:18.643 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:36 172.16.12.2 2227: 003317: *Aug 22 09:06:21.651 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:36 172.16.12.2 2228: 003318: *Aug 22 09:06:21.651 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:36 172.16.12.2 2229: 003319: *Aug 22 09:06:22.399 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:36 172.16.12.2 2230: 003320: *Aug 22 09:06:22.399 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:38 172.16.12.2 2231: 003321: *Aug 22 09:06:23.383 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:38 172.16.12.2 2232: 003322: *Aug 22 09:06:23.383 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:41 172.16.12.2 2233: 003323: *Aug 22 09:06:26.131 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:41 172.16.12.2 2234: 003324: *Aug 22 09:06:26.131 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:41 172.16.12.2 2235: 003325: *Aug 22 09:06:26.963 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:41 172.16.12.2 2236: 003326: *Aug 22 09:06:26.963 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:43 172.16.12.2 2237: 003327: *Aug 22 09:06:28.139 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:43 172.16.12.2 2238: 003328: *Aug 22 09:06:28.139 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:46 172.16.12.2 2239: 003329: *Aug 22 09:06:30.875 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:46 172.16.12.2 2240: 003330: *Aug 22 09:06:30.875 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:46 172.16.12.2 2241: 003331: *Aug 22 09:06:30.991 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:06:46 172.16.12.2 2242: 003332: *Aug 22 09:06:30.991 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:46 172.16.12.2 2243: 003333: *Aug 22 09:06:31.807 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:46 172.16.12.2 2244: 003334: *Aug 22 09:06:31.807 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:47 172.16.12.2 2245: 003335: *Aug 22 09:06:32.443 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:47 172.16.12.2 2246: 003336: *Aug 22 09:06:32.443 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:50 172.16.12.2 2247: 003337: *Aug 22 09:06:35.699 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:50 172.16.12.2 2248: 003338: *Aug 22 09:06:35.699 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:50 172.16.12.2 2249: 003339: *Aug 22 09:06:35.783 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:06:50 172.16.12.2 2250: 003340: *Aug 22 09:06:35.783 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:50 172.16.12.2 2251: 003341: *Aug 22 09:06:36.311 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:50 172.16.12.2 2252: 003342: *Aug 22 09:06:36.311 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:52 172.16.12.2 2253: 003343: *Aug 22 09:06:36.903 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:52 172.16.12.2 2254: 003344: *Aug 22 09:06:36.903 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:55 172.16.12.2 2255: 003345: *Aug 22 09:06:40.559 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:06:55 172.16.12.2 2256: 003346: *Aug 22 09:06:40.559 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:55 172.16.12.2 2257: 003347: *Aug 22 09:06:40.615 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:06:55 172.16.12.2 2258: 003348: *Aug 22 09:06:40.615 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:06:56 172.16.12.2 2259: 003349: *Aug 22 09:06:41.619 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:06:56 172.16.12.2 2260: 003350: *Aug 22 09:06:41.619 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2261: 003351: *Aug 22 09:06:45.083 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2262: 003352: *Aug 22 09:06:45.083 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2263: 003353: *Aug 22 09:06:45.219 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2264: 003354: *Aug 22 09:06:45.219 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2265: 003355: *Aug 22 09:06:45.395 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2266: 003356: *Aug 22 09:06:45.395 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2267: 003357: *Aug 22 09:06:46.079 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:07:00 172.16.12.2 2268: 003358: *Aug 22 09:06:46.079 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:04 172.16.12.2 2269: 003359: *Aug 22 09:06:49.851 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:07:04 172.16.12.2 2270: 003360: *Aug 22 09:06:49.851 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:04 172.16.12.2 2271: 003361: *Aug 22 09:06:50.083 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:07:04 172.16.12.2 2272: 003362: *Aug 22 09:06:50.083 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:05 172.16.12.2 2273: 003363: *Aug 22 09:06:50.107 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:07:05 172.16.12.2 2274: 003364: *Aug 22 09:06:50.107 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:05 172.16.12.2 2275: 003365: *Aug 22 09:06:50.531 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:07:05 172.16.12.2 2276: 003366: *Aug 22 09:06:50.531 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2277: 003367: *Aug 22 09:06:54.483 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2278: 003368: *Aug 22 09:06:54.483 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2279: 003369: *Aug 22 09:06:54.759 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2280: 003370: *Aug 22 09:06:54.759 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2281: 003371: *Aug 22 09:06:54.831 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2282: 003372: *Aug 22 09:06:54.831 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2283: 003373: *Aug 22 09:06:54.847 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:07:09 172.16.12.2 2284: 003374: *Aug 22 09:06:54.847 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:07:15 172.16.12.2 2285: 003375: *Aug 22 09:07:00.303 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:08:04 172.16.12.2 2286: 003376: *Aug 22 09:07:48.983 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by console
Aug 22 09:08:10 172.16.12.2 2287: 003377: *Aug 22 09:07:55.115 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:10 172.16.12.2 2288: 003378: *Aug 22 09:07:55.115 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:10 172.16.12.2 2289: 003379: *Aug 22 09:07:55.263 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:10 172.16.12.2 2290: 003380: *Aug 22 09:07:55.263 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:11 172.16.12.2 2291: 003381: *Aug 22 09:07:56.203 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:11 172.16.12.2 2292: 003382: *Aug 22 09:07:56.203 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2293: 003383: *Aug 22 09:07:59.187 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2294: 003384: *Aug 22 09:07:59.187 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2295: 003385: *Aug 22 09:07:59.639 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2296: 003386: *Aug 22 09:07:59.639 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2297: 003387: *Aug 22 09:07:59.839 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2298: 003388: *Aug 22 09:07:59.839 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:14 172.16.12.2 2299: 003389: *Aug 22 09:08:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:08:15 172.16.12.2 2300: 003390: *Aug 22 09:08:00.579 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:15 172.16.12.2 2301: 003391: *Aug 22 09:08:00.579 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:19 172.16.12.2 2302: 003392: *Aug 22 09:08:04.087 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:19 172.16.12.2 2303: 003393: *Aug 22 09:08:04.087 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:19 172.16.12.2 2304: 003394: *Aug 22 09:08:04.123 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:19 172.16.12.2 2305: 003395: *Aug 22 09:08:04.123 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:20 172.16.12.2 2306: 003396: *Aug 22 09:08:05.127 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:20 172.16.12.2 2307: 003397: *Aug 22 09:08:05.127 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:23 172.16.12.2 2308: 003398: *Aug 22 09:08:08.391 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:08:23 172.16.12.2 2309: 003399: *Aug 22 09:08:08.391 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:23 172.16.12.2 2310: 003400: *Aug 22 09:08:08.859 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:23 172.16.12.2 2311: 003401: *Aug 22 09:08:08.859 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:23 172.16.12.2 2312: 003402: *Aug 22 09:08:08.883 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:23 172.16.12.2 2313: 003403: *Aug 22 09:08:08.883 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:25 172.16.12.2 2314: 003404: *Aug 22 09:08:10.059 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:25 172.16.12.2 2315: 003405: *Aug 22 09:08:10.059 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:27 172.16.12.2 2316: 003406: *Aug 22 09:08:12.759 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:08:27 172.16.12.2 2317: 003407: *Aug 22 09:08:12.759 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:27 172.16.12.2 2318: 003408: *Aug 22 09:08:13.503 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:27 172.16.12.2 2319: 003409: *Aug 22 09:08:13.503 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:27 172.16.12.2 2320: 003410: *Aug 22 09:08:13.543 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:27 172.16.12.2 2321: 003411: *Aug 22 09:08:13.543 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:29 172.16.12.2 2322: 003412: *Aug 22 09:08:14.643 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:29 172.16.12.2 2323: 003413: *Aug 22 09:08:14.643 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:32 172.16.12.2 2324: 003414: *Aug 22 09:08:17.751 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:08:32 172.16.12.2 2325: 003415: *Aug 22 09:08:17.751 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:32 172.16.12.2 2326: 003416: *Aug 22 09:08:17.887 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:32 172.16.12.2 2327: 003417: *Aug 22 09:08:17.887 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:32 172.16.12.2 2328: 003418: *Aug 22 09:08:18.443 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:32 172.16.12.2 2329: 003419: *Aug 22 09:08:18.443 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:34 172.16.12.2 2330: 003420: *Aug 22 09:08:19.635 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:34 172.16.12.2 2331: 003421: *Aug 22 09:08:19.635 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:37 172.16.12.2 2332: 003422: *Aug 22 09:08:22.179 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:08:37 172.16.12.2 2333: 003423: *Aug 22 09:08:22.179 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:37 172.16.12.2 2334: 003424: *Aug 22 09:08:22.807 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:37 172.16.12.2 2335: 003425: *Aug 22 09:08:22.807 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:38 172.16.12.2 2336: 003426: *Aug 22 09:08:23.259 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:38 172.16.12.2 2337: 003427: *Aug 22 09:08:23.259 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:39 172.16.12.2 2338: 003428: *Aug 22 09:08:24.503 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:39 172.16.12.2 2339: 003429: *Aug 22 09:08:24.503 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:42 172.16.12.2 2340: 003430: *Aug 22 09:08:27.687 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:42 172.16.12.2 2341: 003431: *Aug 22 09:08:27.687 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:42 172.16.12.2 2342: 003432: *Aug 22 09:08:28.231 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:42 172.16.12.2 2343: 003433: *Aug 22 09:08:28.231 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:44 172.16.12.2 2344: 003434: *Aug 22 09:08:29.263 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:44 172.16.12.2 2345: 003435: *Aug 22 09:08:29.263 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:47 172.16.12.2 2346: 003436: *Aug 22 09:08:32.155 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:08:47 172.16.12.2 2347: 003437: *Aug 22 09:08:32.155 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:47 172.16.12.2 2348: 003438: *Aug 22 09:08:32.567 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:08:47 172.16.12.2 2349: 003439: *Aug 22 09:08:32.567 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:08:48 172.16.12.2 2350: 003440: *Aug 22 09:08:33.807 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:08:48 172.16.12.2 2351: 003441: *Aug 22 09:08:33.807 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2386: 003476: *Aug 22 09:08:46.239 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2387: 003477: *Aug 22 09:08:46.239 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2388: 003478: *Aug 22 09:08:46.283 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2389: 003479: *Aug 22 09:08:46.283 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2390: 003480: *Aug 22 09:08:46.451 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2391: 003481: *Aug 22 09:08:46.455 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2392: 003482: *Aug 22 09:08:47.011 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2393: 003483: *Aug 22 09:08:47.011 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3229/2147 idbQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2394:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2395: 003484: *Aug 22 09:08:47.011 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2396: 003485: *Aug 22 09:08:47.011 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2397: 003486: *Aug 22 09:08:47.011 EEST:   Ack seq 3229 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2398: 003487: *Aug 22 09:08:47.015 EEST: EIGRP: Suppressed ACK 3229 to 172.16.12.1 on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2399: 003488: *Aug 22 09:08:47.019 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2400: 003489: *Aug 22 09:08:47.019 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8, Seq 2148/3229 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-5476
Aug 22 09:09:01 172.16.12.2 2401: 003490: *Aug 22 09:08:47.031 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tunnel1 iidbQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:09:02 172.16.12.2 2402:  serno 6413-6424
Aug 22 09:09:02 172.16.12.2 2403: 003491: *Aug 22 09:08:47.035 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 6413-6424
Aug 22 09:09:03 172.16.12.2 2404: 003492: *Aug 22 09:08:48.327 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:03 172.16.12.2 2405: 003493: *Aug 22 09:08:48.327 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:05 172.16.12.2 2406: 003494: *Aug 22 09:08:50.671 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:05 172.16.12.2 2407: 003495: *Aug 22 09:08:50.671 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:05 172.16.12.2 2408: 003496: *Aug 22 09:08:51.115 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:05 172.16.12.2 2409: 003497: *Aug 22 09:08:51.115 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:07 172.16.12.2 2410: 003498: *Aug 22 09:08:52.019 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1, retry 1, RTO 5000
Aug 22 09:09:07 172.16.12.2 2411: 003499: *Aug 22 09:08:52.019 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8, Seq 2148/3229 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2 serno 1-5476
Aug 22 09:09:07 172.16.12.2 2412: 003500: *Aug 22 09:08:52.771 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:07 172.16.12.2 2413: 003501: *Aug 22 09:08:52.771 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:10 172.16.12.2 2414: 003502: *Aug 22 09:08:55.375 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:10 172.16.12.2 2415: 003503: *Aug 22 09:08:55.375 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:10 172.16.12.2 2416: 003504: *Aug 22 09:08:56.115 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:10 172.16.12.2 2417: 003505: *Aug 22 09:08:56.115 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2418: 003506: *Aug 22 09:08:57.019 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1, retry 2, RTO 5000
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2419: 003507: *Aug 22 09:08:57.019 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8, Seq 2148/3229 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2 serno 1-5476
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2420: 003508: *Aug 22 09:08:57.043 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2421: 003509: *Aug 22 09:08:57.043 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/2148 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2422: 003510: *Aug 22 09:08:57.043 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2423: 003511: *Aug 22 09:08:57.591 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:12 172.16.12.2 2424: 003512: *Aug 22 09:08:57.591 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:14 172.16.12.2 2425: 003513: *Aug 22 09:08:59.683 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:14 172.16.12.2 2426: 003514: *Aug 22 09:08:59.683 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:14 172.16.12.2 2427: 003515: *Aug 22 09:09:00.183 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:09:15 172.16.12.2 2428: 003516: *Aug 22 09:09:00.595 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:15 172.16.12.2 2429: 003517: *Aug 22 09:09:00.595 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2430: 003518: *Aug 22 09:09:01.831 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2431: 003519: *Aug 22 09:09:01.831 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3231/2148 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2432: 003520: *Aug 22 09:09:01.831 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2433: 003521: *Aug 22 09:09:01.831 EEST:   Ack seq 3231 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2434: 003522: *Aug 22 09:09:01.835 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2435: 003523: *Aug 22 09:09:01.835 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/3231 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:09:16 172.16.12.2 2436: 003524: *Aug 22 09:09:02.015 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:17 172.16.12.2 2437: 003525: *Aug 22 09:09:02.015 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:19 172.16.12.2 2438: 003526: *Aug 22 09:09:03.963 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:19 172.16.12.2 2439: 003527: *Aug 22 09:09:03.963 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:20 172.16.12.2 2440: 003528: *Aug 22 09:09:05.239 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:20 172.16.12.2 2441: 003529: *Aug 22 09:09:05.239 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:20 172.16.12.2 2442: 003530: *Aug 22 09:09:05.315 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:20 172.16.12.2 2443: 003531: *Aug 22 09:09:05.315 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:22 172.16.12.2 2444: 003532: *Aug 22 09:09:06.951 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:22 172.16.12.2 2445: 003533: *Aug 22 09:09:06.951 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:23 172.16.12.2 2446: 003534: *Aug 22 09:09:08.811 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:23 172.16.12.2 2447: 003535: *Aug 22 09:09:08.811 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:25 172.16.12.2 2448: 003536: *Aug 22 09:09:09.979 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:25 172.16.12.2 2449: 003537: *Aug 22 09:09:09.979 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:25 172.16.12.2 2450: 003538: *Aug 22 09:09:09.995 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:25 172.16.12.2 2451: 003539: *Aug 22 09:09:09.995 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:26 172.16.12.2 2452: 003540: *Aug 22 09:09:11.399 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:26 172.16.12.2 2453: 003541: *Aug 22 09:09:11.399 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:28 172.16.12.2 2454: 003542: *Aug 22 09:09:13.279 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:28 172.16.12.2 2455: 003543: *Aug 22 09:09:13.279 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:30 172.16.12.2 2456: 003544: *Aug 22 09:09:14.907 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:30 172.16.12.2 2457: 003545: *Aug 22 09:09:14.907 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:30 172.16.12.2 2458: 003546: *Aug 22 09:09:14.939 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:30 172.16.12.2 2459: 003547: *Aug 22 09:09:14.939 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:31 172.16.12.2 2460: 003548: *Aug 22 09:09:16.263 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:31 172.16.12.2 2461: 003549: *Aug 22 09:09:16.263 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:32 172.16.12.2 2462: 003550: *Aug 22 09:09:17.751 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:32 172.16.12.2 2463: 003551: *Aug 22 09:09:17.751 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:34 172.16.12.2 2464: 003552: *Aug 22 09:09:19.759 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:34 172.16.12.2 2465: 003553: *Aug 22 09:09:19.759 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:34 172.16.12.2 2466: 003554: *Aug 22 09:09:19.839 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:34 172.16.12.2 2467: 003555: *Aug 22 09:09:19.839 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:34 172.16.12.2 2468: 003556: *Aug 22 09:09:20.715 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:34 172.16.12.2 2469: 003557: *Aug 22 09:09:20.715 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:37 172.16.12.2 2470: 003558: *Aug 22 09:09:22.747 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:37 172.16.12.2 2471: 003559: *Aug 22 09:09:22.747 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:39 172.16.12.2 2472: 003560: *Aug 22 09:09:24.723 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:39 172.16.12.2 2473: 003561: *Aug 22 09:09:24.723 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:39 172.16.12.2 2474: 003562: *Aug 22 09:09:24.795 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:09:39 172.16.12.2 2475: 003563: *Aug 22 09:09:24.795 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:39 172.16.12.2 2476: 003564: *Aug 22 09:09:25.663 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:39 172.16.12.2 2477: 003565: *Aug 22 09:09:25.663 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:42 172.16.12.2 2478: 003566: *Aug 22 09:09:27.191 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:42 172.16.12.2 2479: 003567: *Aug 22 09:09:27.191 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:44 172.16.12.2 2480: 003568: *Aug 22 09:09:29.203 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:44 172.16.12.2 2481: 003569: *Aug 22 09:09:29.203 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:44 172.16.12.2 2482: 003570: *Aug 22 09:09:29.931 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:44 172.16.12.2 2483: 003571: *Aug 22 09:09:29.931 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:46 172.16.12.2 2484: 003572: *Aug 22 09:09:31.751 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:46 172.16.12.2 2485: 003573: *Aug 22 09:09:31.751 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:48 172.16.12.2 2486: 003574: *Aug 22 09:09:33.515 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:48 172.16.12.2 2487: 003575: *Aug 22 09:09:33.515 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:48 172.16.12.2 2488: 003576: *Aug 22 09:09:34.459 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:48 172.16.12.2 2489: 003577: *Aug 22 09:09:34.459 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:51 172.16.12.2 2490: 003578: *Aug 22 09:09:36.503 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:09:51 172.16.12.2 2491: 003579: *Aug 22 09:09:36.503 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:53 172.16.12.2 2492: 003580: *Aug 22 09:09:38.283 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:09:53 172.16.12.2 2493: 003581: *Aug 22 09:09:38.283 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:09:53 172.16.12.2 2494: 003582: *Aug 22 09:09:39.219 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:09:53 172.16.12.2 2495: 003583: *Aug 22 09:09:39.219 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2556: 003643: *Aug 22 09:09:59.423 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2557: 003644: *Aug 22 09:09:59.423 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3235/2152 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2558: 003645: *Aug 22 09:09:59.427 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2559: 003646: *Aug 22 09:09:59.427 EEST:   Ack seq 3235 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2560: 003647: *Aug 22 09:09:59.431 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2561: 003648: *Aug 22 09:09:59.431 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/3235 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:10:13 172.16.12.2 2562: 003649: *Aug 22 09:09:59.443 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tunnel1 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 6425-6436
Aug 22 09:10:14 172.16.12.2 2563: 003650: *Aug 22 09:09:59.447 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 6425-6436
Aug 22 09:10:14 172.16.12.2 2564: 003651: *Aug 22 09:09:59.447 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:10:15 172.16.12.2 2565: 003652: *Aug 22 09:10:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:10:16 172.16.12.2 2566: 003653: *Aug 22 09:10:01.663 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:16 172.16.12.2 2567: 003654: *Aug 22 09:10:01.663 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:16 172.16.12.2 2568: 003655: *Aug 22 09:10:02.663 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:16 172.16.12.2 2569: 003656: *Aug 22 09:10:02.663 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:18 172.16.12.2 2570: 003657: *Aug 22 09:10:03.239 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:18 172.16.12.2 2571: 003658: *Aug 22 09:10:03.239 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:18 172.16.12.2 2572: 003659: *Aug 22 09:10:03.287 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:18 172.16.12.2 2573: 003660: *Aug 22 09:10:03.287 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:21 172.16.12.2 2574: 003661: *Aug 22 09:10:06.439 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:21 172.16.12.2 2575: 003662: *Aug 22 09:10:06.439 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:22 172.16.12.2 2576: 003663: *Aug 22 09:10:07.639 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:22 172.16.12.2 2577: 003664: *Aug 22 09:10:07.639 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:22 172.16.12.2 2578: 003665: *Aug 22 09:10:07.835 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:22 172.16.12.2 2579: 003666: *Aug 22 09:10:07.835 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:24 172.16.12.2 2580: 003667: *Aug 22 09:10:09.747 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:24 172.16.12.2 2581: 003668: *Aug 22 09:10:09.747 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3237/2152 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:24 172.16.12.2 2582: 003669: *Aug 22 09:10:09.747 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:24 172.16.12.2 2583: 003670: *Aug 22 09:10:09.747 EEST:   Ack seq 3237 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:10:24 172.16.12.2 2584: 003671: *Aug 22 09:10:09.751 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:24 172.16.12.2 2585: 003672: *Aug 22 09:10:09.751 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/3237 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:10:26 172.16.12.2 2586: 003673: *Aug 22 09:10:11.179 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:26 172.16.12.2 2587: 003674: *Aug 22 09:10:11.179 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:27 172.16.12.2 2588: 003675: *Aug 22 09:10:12.375 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:27 172.16.12.2 2589: 003676: *Aug 22 09:10:12.375 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:27 172.16.12.2 2590: 003677: *Aug 22 09:10:12.599 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:27 172.16.12.2 2591: 003678: *Aug 22 09:10:12.599 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:31 172.16.12.2 2592: 003679: *Aug 22 09:10:15.999 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:31 172.16.12.2 2593: 003680: *Aug 22 09:10:15.999 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:31 172.16.12.2 2594: 003681: *Aug 22 09:10:16.979 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:31 172.16.12.2 2595: 003682: *Aug 22 09:10:16.979 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:32 172.16.12.2 2596: 003683: *Aug 22 09:10:17.207 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:32 172.16.12.2 2597: 003684: *Aug 22 09:10:17.207 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:35 172.16.12.2 2598: 003685: *Aug 22 09:10:20.415 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:35 172.16.12.2 2599: 003686: *Aug 22 09:10:20.415 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:37 172.16.12.2 2600: 003687: *Aug 22 09:10:21.899 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:37 172.16.12.2 2601: 003688: *Aug 22 09:10:21.899 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:37 172.16.12.2 2602: 003689: *Aug 22 09:10:21.903 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:37 172.16.12.2 2603: 003690: *Aug 22 09:10:21.903 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2630: 003717: *Aug 22 09:10:27.543 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2631: 003718: *Aug 22 09:10:27.771 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2632: 003719: *Aug 22 09:10:27.771 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3241/2155 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2633: 003720: *Aug 22 09:10:27.771 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2634: 003721: *Aug 22 09:10:27.771 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2635: 003722: *Aug 22 09:10:27.775 EEST:   Ack seq 3241 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2636: 003723: *Aug 22 09:10:27.779 EEST: EIGRP: Suppressed ACK 3241 to 172.16.12.1 on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:41 172.16.12.2 2637: 003724: *Aug 22 09:10:27.779 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2638:  nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2639: 003725: *Aug 22 09:10:27.779 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8, Seq 2156/3241 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-5476
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2640: 003726: *Aug 22 09:10:27.795 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tunnel1 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 6437-6448
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2641: 003727: *Aug 22 09:10:27.799 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 6437-6448
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2642: 003728: *Aug 22 09:10:28.103 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2643: 003729: *Aug 22 09:10:28.103 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3243/2156 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/2
Aug 22 09:10:42 172.16.12.2 2644: 003730: *Aug 22 09:10:28.107 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:43 172.16.12.2 2645: 003731: *Aug 22 09:10:28.107 EEST:   Ack seq 3243 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:10:43 172.16.12.2 2646: 003732: *Aug 22 09:10:28.107 EEST: EIGRP: Suppressed ACK 3243 to 172.16.12.1 on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:43 172.16.12.2 2647: 003733: *Aug 22 09:10:28.107 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:10:44 172.16.12.2 2648: 003734: *Aug 22 09:10:29.183 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:44 172.16.12.2 2649: 003735: *Aug 22 09:10:29.183 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:44 172.16.12.2 2650: 003736: *Aug 22 09:10:29.955 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:44 172.16.12.2 2651: 003737: *Aug 22 09:10:29.955 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:44 172.16.12.2 2652: 003738: *Aug 22 09:10:30.151 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:44 172.16.12.2 2653: 003739: *Aug 22 09:10:30.155 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:45 172.16.12.2 2654: 003740: *Aug 22 09:10:30.571 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:45 172.16.12.2 2655: 003741: *Aug 22 09:10:30.571 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:46 172.16.12.2 2656: 003742: *Aug 22 09:10:31.783 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:46 172.16.12.2 2657: 003743: *Aug 22 09:10:31.783 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 3243/2156 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0, last received seq 3243, out of sequence, this seq 3243
Aug 22 09:10:46 172.16.12.2 2658: 003744: *Aug 22 09:10:31.783 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:46 172.16.12.2 2659: 003745: *Aug 22 09:10:31.783 EEST:   Ack seq 3243 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:10:46 172.16.12.2 2660: 003746: *Aug 22 09:10:31.787 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:46 172.16.12.2 2661: 003747: *Aug 22 09:10:31.787 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/3243 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:10:49 172.16.12.2 2662: 003748: *Aug 22 09:10:33.995 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:49 172.16.12.2 2663: 003749: *Aug 22 09:10:33.995 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:49 172.16.12.2 2664: 003750: *Aug 22 09:10:34.795 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:49 172.16.12.2 2665: 003751: *Aug 22 09:10:34.795 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:49 172.16.12.2 2666: 003752: *Aug 22 09:10:34.823 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:49 172.16.12.2 2667: 003753: *Aug 22 09:10:34.823 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:53 172.16.12.2 2668: 003754: *Aug 22 09:10:38.519 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:53 172.16.12.2 2669: 003755: *Aug 22 09:10:38.519 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:53 172.16.12.2 2670: 003756: *Aug 22 09:10:39.099 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:53 172.16.12.2 2671: 003757: *Aug 22 09:10:39.099 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:53 172.16.12.2 2672: 003758: *Aug 22 09:10:39.171 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:53 172.16.12.2 2673: 003759: *Aug 22 09:10:39.171 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2674: 003760: *Aug 22 09:10:43.311 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2675: 003761: *Aug 22 09:10:43.311 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2676: 003762: *Aug 22 09:10:43.475 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2677: 003763: *Aug 22 09:10:43.475 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2678: 003764: *Aug 22 09:10:43.583 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2679: 003765: *Aug 22 09:10:43.583 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2680: 003766: *Aug 22 09:10:43.583 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:10:58 172.16.12.2 2681: 003767: *Aug 22 09:10:43.583 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2682: 003768: *Aug 22 09:10:47.675 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2683: 003769: *Aug 22 09:10:47.675 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2684: 003770: *Aug 22 09:10:47.987 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2685: 003771: *Aug 22 09:10:47.987 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2686: 003772: *Aug 22 09:10:48.095 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2687: 003773: *Aug 22 09:10:48.095 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2688: 003774: *Aug 22 09:10:48.291 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:11:02 172.16.12.2 2689: 003775: *Aug 22 09:10:48.291 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:07 172.16.12.2 2690: 003776: *Aug 22 09:10:52.143 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:11:07 172.16.12.2 2691: 003777: *Aug 22 09:10:52.143 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:07 172.16.12.2 2692: 003778: *Aug 22 09:10:52.367 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:11:07 172.16.12.2 2693: 003779: *Aug 22 09:10:52.367 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:07 172.16.12.2 2694: 003780: *Aug 22 09:10:52.983 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:11:07 172.16.12.2 2695: 003781: *Aug 22 09:10:52.983 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:11 172.16.12.2 2696: 003782: *Aug 22 09:10:56.875 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:11:11 172.16.12.2 2697: 003783: *Aug 22 09:10:56.875 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:11 172.16.12.2 2698: 003784: *Aug 22 09:10:56.903 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:11:12 172.16.12.2 2699: 003785: *Aug 22 09:10:56.903 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:12 172.16.12.2 2700: 003786: *Aug 22 09:10:57.023 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tunnel1 nbr 172.16.12.1
Aug 22 09:11:12 172.16.12.2 2701: 003787: *Aug 22 09:10:57.027 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:12 172.16.12.2 2702: 003788: *Aug 22 09:10:57.451 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:11:12 172.16.12.2 2703: 003789: *Aug 22 09:10:57.451 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:15 172.16.12.2 2704: 003790: *Aug 22 09:11:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:11:16 172.16.12.2 2705: 003791: *Aug 22 09:11:01.747 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NVI0
Aug 22 09:11:16 172.16.12.2 2706: 003792: *Aug 22 09:11:01.747 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:16 172.16.12.2 2707: 003793: *Aug 22 09:11:01.879 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:11:16 172.16.12.2 2708: 003794: *Aug 22 09:11:01.879 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:11:16 172.16.12.2 2709: 003795: *Aug 22 09:11:02.339 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on FastEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:11:16 172.16.12.2 2710: 003796: *Aug 22 09:11:02.339 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0, Seq 0/0 idbQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:15 172.16.12.2 2711: 003797: *Aug 22 09:12:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:13:15 172.16.12.2 2714: 003800: *Aug 22 09:13:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:14:25 172.16.12.2 2719: 003805: *Aug 22 09:14:10.227 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:15:15 172.16.12.2 2720: 003806: *Aug 22 09:15:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:16:15 172.16.12.2 2721: 003807: *Aug 22 09:16:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:16:48 172.16.12.2 2723: 003809: *Aug 22 09:16:33.155 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:17:15 172.16.12.2 2724: 003810: *Aug 22 09:17:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:18:15 172.16.12.2 2727: 003813: *Aug 22 09:18:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:19:15 172.16.12.2 2728: 003814: *Aug 22 09:19:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:20:16 172.16.12.2 2731: 003817: *Aug 22 09:20:01.847 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:21:25 172.16.12.2 2734: 003820: *Aug 22 09:21:10.391 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:22:12 172.16.12.2 2736: 003822: *Aug 22 09:21:57.571 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:22:15 172.16.12.2 2737: 003823: *Aug 22 09:22:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:23:15 172.16.12.2 2738: 003824: *Aug 22 09:23:00.383 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:24:21 172.16.12.2 2742: 003828: *Aug 22 09:24:06.631 EEST: IP-EIGRP(Default-IP-Routing-Table:50): Callback: passive_interface_command Dialer0 sense 1
Aug 22 09:24:30 172.16.12.2 2743: 003829: *Aug 22 09:24:15.523 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by console
Aug 22 09:25:15 172.16.12.2 2744: 003830: *Aug 22 09:25:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:26:15 172.16.12.2 2747: 003833: *Aug 22 09:26:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:27:15 172.16.12.2 2748: 003834: *Aug 22 09:27:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:28:15 172.16.12.2 2749: 003835: *Aug 22 09:28:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:29:15 172.16.12.2 2752: 003838: *Aug 22 09:29:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:30:15 172.16.12.2 2757: 003843: *Aug 22 09:30:00.283 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:30:42 172.16.12.2 2759: 003845: *Aug 22 09:30:27.075 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: IP-EIGRP(0) 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.1 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:31:15 172.16.12.2 2762: 003848: *Aug 22 09:31:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
Aug 22 09:32:15 172.16.12.2 2763: 003849: *Aug 22 09:32:00.483 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by vty0
```

debug 1941:


```
Aug 22 09:11:19 192.168.169.1 24927: 023330: Aug 22 09:11:18.023 EEST: %SEC_LOGIN-4-LOGIN_FAILED: Login failed [user: sip03ds] [Source: 10.224.244.150] [localport: 22] [Reason: Login Authentication Failed] at 09:11:18 EEST Mon Aug 22 2016
Aug 22 09:11:27 192.168.169.1 24928: 023331: Aug 22 09:11:26.663 EEST: %SEC_LOGIN-5-LOGIN_SUCCESS: Login Success [user: sip03ds] [Source: 10.224.244.150] [localport: 22] at 09:11:26 EEST Mon Aug 22 2016
Aug 22 09:12:28 192.168.169.1 24929: 023332: Aug 22 09:12:27.515 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24930: 023333: Aug 22 09:12:31.171 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24931: 023334: Aug 22 09:12:31.171 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24932: 023335: Aug 22 09:12:31.187 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24933: 023336: Aug 22 09:12:31.187 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24934: 023337: Aug 22 09:12:31.187 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (542/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24935: 023338: Aug 22 09:12:31.187 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (542/1/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24936: 023339: Aug 22 09:12:31.187 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24937: 023340: Aug 22 09:12:31.187 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24938: 023341: Aug 22 09:12:31.191 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24939: 023342: Aug 22 09:12:31.191 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24940: 023343: Aug 22 09:12:31.191 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24941: 023344: Aug 22 09:12:31.191 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24942: 023345: Aug 22 09:12:31.195 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:31 192.168.169.1 24943: 023346: Aug 22 09:12:31.195 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3246/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:32 192.168.169.1 24944: 023347: Aug 22 09:12:31.195 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:32 192.168.169.1 24945: 023348: Aug 22 09:12:31.195 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2158/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:32 192.168.169.1 24946: 023349: Aug 22 09:12:31.623 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:32 192.168.169.1 24947: 023350: Aug 22 09:12:31.623 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:32 192.168.169.1 24948: 023351: Aug 22 09:12:31.623 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24949: 023352: Aug 22 09:12:32.531 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24950: 023353: Aug 22 09:12:32.531 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24951: 023354: Aug 22 09:12:33.195 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 3000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24952: 023355: Aug 22 09:12:33.195 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3246/2158 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24953: 023356: Aug 22 09:12:33.195 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24954: 023357: Aug 22 09:12:33.195 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2158/3246 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24955: 023358: Aug 22 09:12:33.195 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402, last received seq 2158, out of sequence, this seq 2158
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24956: 023359: Aug 22 09:12:33.199 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24957: 023360: Aug 22 09:12:33.199 EEST:   Ack seq 2158 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24958: 023361: Aug 22 09:12:33.203 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24959: 023362: Aug 22 09:12:33.207 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24960: 023363: Aug 22 09:12:33.207 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2158 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24961:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24962: 023364: Aug 22 09:12:33.227 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24963: 023365: Aug 22 09:12:33.227 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2159/3246 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24964: 023366: Aug 22 09:12:33.231 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24965: 023367: Aug 22 09:12:33.231 EEST:   Ack seq 2159 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24966: 023368: Aug 22 09:12:33.235 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24967: 023369: Aug 22 09:12:33.235 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2159 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24968: 023370: Aug 22 09:12:33.243 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24969: 023371: Aug 22 09:12:33.247 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24970: 023372: Aug 22 09:12:33.247 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3248/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24971: 023373: Aug 22 09:12:33.251 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24972: 023374: Aug 22 09:12:33.251 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3248 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24973: 023375: Aug 22 09:12:33.251 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24974: 023376: Aug 22 09:12:33.451 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 394 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24975: 023377: Aug 22 09:12:33.451 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3247/2159 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24976: 023378: Aug 22 09:12:33.483 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24977: 023379: Aug 22 09:12:33.483 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2160/3247 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24978: 023380: Aug 22 09:12:33.483 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24979: 023381: Aug 22 09:12:33.483 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24980: 023382: Aug 22 09:12:33.483 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24981: 023383: Aug 22 09:12:33.483 EEST:   Ack seq 2160 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24982: 023384: Aug 22 09:12:33.535 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24983: 023385: Aug 22 09:12:33.539 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24984: 023386: Aug 22 09:12:33.539 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2160 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:12:33 192.168.169.1 24985: 023387: Aug 22 09:12:33.783 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:34 192.168.169.1 24986: 023388: Aug 22 09:12:33.783 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3249/2160 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:34 192.168.169.1 24987: 023389: Aug 22 09:12:34.527 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:34 192.168.169.1 24988: 023390: Aug 22 09:12:34.527 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:35 192.168.169.1 24989: 023391: Aug 22 09:12:35.255 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 2205 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:35 192.168.169.1 24990: 023392: Aug 22 09:12:35.255 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3249/2160 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:35 192.168.169.1 24991: 023393: Aug 22 09:12:35.643 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:35 192.168.169.1 24992: 023394: Aug 22 09:12:35.643 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:35 192.168.169.1 24993: 023395: Aug 22 09:12:35.867 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:12:35 192.168.169.1 24994: 023396: Aug 22 09:12:35.867 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:12:36 192.168.169.1 24995: 023397: Aug 22 09:12:35.867 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:36 192.168.169.1 24996: 023398: Aug 22 09:12:36.211 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:36 192.168.169.1 24997: 023399: Aug 22 09:12:36.211 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:36 192.168.169.1 24998: 023400: Aug 22 09:12:36.211 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:12:38 192.168.169.1 24999: 023401: Aug 22 09:12:37.463 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 3307 tid 0
Aug 22 09:12:38 192.168.169.1 25000: 023402: Aug 22 09:12:37.463 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3249/2160 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1646-1646
Aug 22 09:12:38 192.168.169.1 25001: 023403: Aug 22 09:12:37.483 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:38 192.168.169.1 25002: 023404: Aug 22 09:12:37.483 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3249 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:12:38 192.168.169.1 25003: 023405: Aug 22 09:12:37.483 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:12:38 192.168.169.1 25004: 023406: Aug 22 09:12:38.247 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:39 192.168.169.1 25005: 023407: Aug 22 09:12:38.247 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:39 192.168.169.1 25006: 023408: Aug 22 09:12:38.947 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:39 192.168.169.1 25007: 023409: Aug 22 09:12:38.947 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:41 192.168.169.1 25008: 023410: Aug 22 09:12:40.079 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:41 192.168.169.1 25009: 023411: Aug 22 09:12:40.079 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:41 192.168.169.1 25010: 023412: Aug 22 09:12:40.723 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:12:41 192.168.169.1 25011: 023413: Aug 22 09:12:40.723 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:12:41 192.168.169.1 25012: 023414: Aug 22 09:12:40.723 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:42 192.168.169.1 25013: 023415: Aug 22 09:12:41.103 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:42 192.168.169.1 25014: 023416: Aug 22 09:12:41.103 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:42 192.168.169.1 25015: 023417: Aug 22 09:12:41.103 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:12:43 192.168.169.1 25016: 023418: Aug 22 09:12:42.559 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:43 192.168.169.1 25017: 023419: Aug 22 09:12:42.559 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:43 192.168.169.1 25018: 023420: Aug 22 09:12:43.291 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:43 192.168.169.1 25019: 023421: Aug 22 09:12:43.291 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:45 192.168.169.1 25020: 023422: Aug 22 09:12:44.343 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:45 192.168.169.1 25021: 023423: Aug 22 09:12:44.343 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:46 192.168.169.1 25022: 023424: Aug 22 09:12:45.367 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:12:46 192.168.169.1 25023: 023425: Aug 22 09:12:45.367 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:12:46 192.168.169.1 25024: 023426: Aug 22 09:12:45.367 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:46 192.168.169.1 25025: 023427: Aug 22 09:12:45.515 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:46 192.168.169.1 25026: 023428: Aug 22 09:12:45.515 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:46 192.168.169.1 25027: 023429: Aug 22 09:12:45.515 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:12:48 192.168.169.1 25028: 023430: Aug 22 09:12:47.455 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:48 192.168.169.1 25029: 023431: Aug 22 09:12:47.455 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:48 192.168.169.1 25030: 023432: Aug 22 09:12:47.599 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:48 192.168.169.1 25031: 023433: Aug 22 09:12:47.599 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:50 192.168.169.1 25032: 023434: Aug 22 09:12:49.199 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:50 192.168.169.1 25033: 023435: Aug 22 09:12:49.199 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:51 192.168.169.1 25034: 023436: Aug 22 09:12:50.239 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:12:51 192.168.169.1 25035: 023437: Aug 22 09:12:50.239 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:12:51 192.168.169.1 25036: 023438: Aug 22 09:12:50.239 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:51 192.168.169.1 25037: 023439: Aug 22 09:12:50.507 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:51 192.168.169.1 25038: 023440: Aug 22 09:12:50.507 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:51 192.168.169.1 25039: 023441: Aug 22 09:12:50.507 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:12:52 192.168.169.1 25040: 023442: Aug 22 09:12:51.819 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:52 192.168.169.1 25041: 023443: Aug 22 09:12:51.819 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:52 192.168.169.1 25042: 023444: Aug 22 09:12:51.923 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:52 192.168.169.1 25043: 023445: Aug 22 09:12:51.923 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:54 192.168.169.1 25044: 023446: Aug 22 09:12:53.551 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:54 192.168.169.1 25045: 023447: Aug 22 09:12:53.551 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:55 192.168.169.1 25046: 023448: Aug 22 09:12:54.683 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:55 192.168.169.1 25047: 023449: Aug 22 09:12:54.683 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:55 192.168.169.1 25048: 023450: Aug 22 09:12:55.171 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:12:55 192.168.169.1 25049: 023451: Aug 22 09:12:55.171 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:55 192.168.169.1 25050: 023452: Aug 22 09:12:55.171 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:12:57 192.168.169.1 25051: 023453: Aug 22 09:12:56.091 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:57 192.168.169.1 25052: 023454: Aug 22 09:12:56.091 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:57 192.168.169.1 25053: 023455: Aug 22 09:12:56.187 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:12:57 192.168.169.1 25054: 023456: Aug 22 09:12:56.187 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:12:59 192.168.169.1 25055: 023457: Aug 22 09:12:58.183 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:12:59 192.168.169.1 25056: 023458: Aug 22 09:12:58.183 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25057: 023459: Aug 22 09:12:59.671 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25058: 023460: Aug 22 09:12:59.671 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25059: 023461: Aug 22 09:13:00.103 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25060: 023462: Aug 22 09:13:00.103 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25061: 023463: Aug 22 09:13:00.103 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25062: 023464: Aug 22 09:13:00.499 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:00 192.168.169.1 25063: 023465: Aug 22 09:13:00.499 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:01 192.168.169.1 25064: 023466: Aug 22 09:13:00.695 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:01 192.168.169.1 25065: 023467: Aug 22 09:13:00.695 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:03 192.168.169.1 25066: 023468: Aug 22 09:13:02.963 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:03 192.168.169.1 25067: 023469: Aug 22 09:13:02.963 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:04 192.168.169.1 25068: 023470: Aug 22 09:13:03.991 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:04 192.168.169.1 25069: 023471: Aug 22 09:13:03.991 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:04 192.168.169.1 25070: 023472: Aug 22 09:13:04.591 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:04 192.168.169.1 25071: 023473: Aug 22 09:13:04.591 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:04 192.168.169.1 25072: 023474: Aug 22 09:13:04.591 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:06 192.168.169.1 25073: 023475: Aug 22 09:13:05.015 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:06 192.168.169.1 25074: 023476: Aug 22 09:13:05.015 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:06 192.168.169.1 25075: 023477: Aug 22 09:13:05.127 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:06 192.168.169.1 25076: 023478: Aug 22 09:13:05.127 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:08 192.168.169.1 25077: 023479: Aug 22 09:13:07.903 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:08 192.168.169.1 25078: 023480: Aug 22 09:13:07.903 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:08 192.168.169.1 25079: 023481: Aug 22 09:13:08.651 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:08 192.168.169.1 25080: 023482: Aug 22 09:13:08.651 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25081: 023483: Aug 22 09:13:09.399 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25082: 023484: Aug 22 09:13:09.399 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25083: 023485: Aug 22 09:13:09.399 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25084: 023486: Aug 22 09:13:09.611 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25085: 023487: Aug 22 09:13:09.611 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25086: 023488: Aug 22 09:13:09.799 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:10 192.168.169.1 25087: 023489: Aug 22 09:13:09.799 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:13 192.168.169.1 25088: 023490: Aug 22 09:13:12.839 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:13 192.168.169.1 25089: 023491: Aug 22 09:13:12.839 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:13 192.168.169.1 25090: 023492: Aug 22 09:13:13.611 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:13 192.168.169.1 25091: 023493: Aug 22 09:13:13.611 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25092: 023494: Aug 22 09:13:13.947 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25093: 023495: Aug 22 09:13:13.947 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25094: 023496: Aug 22 09:13:14.063 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25095: 023497: Aug 22 09:13:14.063 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25096: 023498: Aug 22 09:13:14.063 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25097: 023499: Aug 22 09:13:14.295 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:14 192.168.169.1 25098: 023500: Aug 22 09:13:14.295 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:18 192.168.169.1 25099: 023501: Aug 22 09:13:17.343 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:18 192.168.169.1 25100: 023502: Aug 22 09:13:17.343 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:18 192.168.169.1 25101: 023503: Aug 22 09:13:18.175 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:18 192.168.169.1 25102: 023504: Aug 22 09:13:18.175 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25103: 023505: Aug 22 09:13:18.439 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25104: 023506: Aug 22 09:13:18.439 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25105: 023507: Aug 22 09:13:18.439 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25106: 023508: Aug 22 09:13:18.703 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25107: 023509: Aug 22 09:13:18.703 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25108: 023510: Aug 22 09:13:18.791 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:19 192.168.169.1 25109: 023511: Aug 22 09:13:18.791 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:22 192.168.169.1 25110: 023512: Aug 22 09:13:21.887 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:22 192.168.169.1 25111: 023513: Aug 22 09:13:21.887 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:22 192.168.169.1 25112: 023514: Aug 22 09:13:22.759 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:22 192.168.169.1 25113: 023515: Aug 22 09:13:22.759 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:22 192.168.169.1 25114: 023516: Aug 22 09:13:22.759 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:22 192.168.169.1 25115: 023517: Aug 22 09:13:22.831 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:23 192.168.169.1 25116: 023518: Aug 22 09:13:22.831 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:23 192.168.169.1 25117: 023519: Aug 22 09:13:23.159 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:23 192.168.169.1 25118: 023520: Aug 22 09:13:23.159 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:23 192.168.169.1 25119: 023521: Aug 22 09:13:23.595 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:23 192.168.169.1 25120: 023522: Aug 22 09:13:23.595 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25121: 023523: Aug 22 09:13:26.820 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25122: 023524: Aug 22 09:13:26.820 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25123: 023525: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(ipsec_internal_request_flow_stats): IPSEC: Adding In flow 0x34000037 to flow array
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25124: 023526: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(ipsec_internal_request_flow_stats): IPSEC: Adding In flow 0x34000038 to flow array
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25125: 023527: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(ipsec_internal_request_flow_stats): IPSEC: Flow Stats Ptr 0xC202B560 for FLOW_ID : 0x34000037
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25126: 023528: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(ipsec_internal_request_flow_stats): IPSEC: Flow Stats Ptr 0xC202B560 for FLOW_ID : 0x34000038
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25127: 023529: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(ipsec_internal_request_flow_stats): call crypto-engine to pull stats; hdle_count=2
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25128: 023530: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(sibling_update_flow_stats): IPSEC: MIB Stats Ptr 0xC0ADCF44 
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25129: 023531: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(sibling_update_flow_stats): IPSEC: MIB Stats Ptr 0xC0ADCF44 
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25130: 023532: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(sibling_update_flow_stats): IPSEC: Flow ID : 0x34000037, Flow Stats Ptr 0xC202B560 
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25131: 023533: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(sibling_update_flow_stats): IPSEC: MIB Stats Ptr 0xC0ADCF44 
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25132: 023534: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(lifetime_expiry): SA lifetime threshold reached, expiring in 81 seconds
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25133: 023535: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: IPSEC(sa_request): ,
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25134:   (key eng. msg.) OUTBOUND local= 94.64.95.236:500, remote= 2.87.160.231:500,
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25135:     local_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25136:     remote_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25137:     protocol= ESP, transform= esp-aes 256 esp-sha-hmac  (Tunnel), 
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25138:     lifedur= 3600s and 4608000kb, 
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25139:     spi= 0x772E4FB1(1999523761), conn_id= 0, keysize= 256, flags= 0x0
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25140: 023536: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 0 to QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25141: 023537: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: SA has outstanding requests  (local 94.64.95.236 port 500, remote 2.87.160.231 port 500)
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25142: 023538: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): sitting IDLE. Starting QM immediately (QM_IDLE      )
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25143: 023539: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):beginning Quick Mode exchange, M-ID of 3871491227
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25144: 023540: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):QM Initiator gets spi
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25145: 023541: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): sending packet to 2.87.160.231 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25146: 023542: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25147: 023543: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Node 3871491227, Input = IKE_MESG_INTERNAL, IKE_INIT_QM
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25148: 023544: Aug 22 09:13:27.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Old State = IKE_QM_READY  New State = IKE_QM_I_QM1
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25149: 023545: Aug 22 09:13:27.164 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25150: 023546: Aug 22 09:13:27.164 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25151: 023547: Aug 22 09:13:27.164 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:27 192.168.169.1 25152: 023548: Aug 22 09:13:27.180 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:28 192.168.169.1 25153: 023549: Aug 22 09:13:27.180 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:28 192.168.169.1 25154: 023550: Aug 22 09:13:27.988 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:28 192.168.169.1 25155: 023551: Aug 22 09:13:27.988 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:29 192.168.169.1 25156: 023552: Aug 22 09:13:28.428 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:29 192.168.169.1 25157: 023553: Aug 22 09:13:28.428 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:32 192.168.169.1 25158: 023554: Aug 22 09:13:31.320 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:32 192.168.169.1 25159: 023555: Aug 22 09:13:31.320 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:32 192.168.169.1 25160: 023556: Aug 22 09:13:32.000 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:32 192.168.169.1 25161: 023557: Aug 22 09:13:32.000 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:32 192.168.169.1 25162: 023558: Aug 22 09:13:32.032 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:32 192.168.169.1 25163: 023559: Aug 22 09:13:32.032 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:33 192.168.169.1 25164: 023560: Aug 22 09:13:32.032 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:33 192.168.169.1 25165: 023561: Aug 22 09:13:32.272 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:33 192.168.169.1 25166: 023562: Aug 22 09:13:32.272 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:33 192.168.169.1 25167: 023563: Aug 22 09:13:33.008 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:33 192.168.169.1 25168: 023564: Aug 22 09:13:33.008 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:36 192.168.169.1 25169: 023565: Aug 22 09:13:35.808 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:36 192.168.169.1 25170: 023566: Aug 22 09:13:35.808 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:36 192.168.169.1 25171: 023567: Aug 22 09:13:36.476 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:36 192.168.169.1 25172: 023568: Aug 22 09:13:36.476 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:36 192.168.169.1 25173: 023569: Aug 22 09:13:36.476 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:36 192.168.169.1 25174: 023570: Aug 22 09:13:36.684 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25175: 023571: Aug 22 09:13:36.684 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25176: 023572: Aug 22 09:13:37.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): retransmitting phase 2 QM_IDLE       -423476069 ...
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25177: 023573: Aug 22 09:13:37.004 EEST: ISAKMP (1004): incrementing error counter on node, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 2
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25178: 023574: Aug 22 09:13:37.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): retransmitting phase 2 -423476069 QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25179: 023575: Aug 22 09:13:37.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): sending packet to 2.87.160.231 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25180: 023576: Aug 22 09:13:37.004 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25181: 023577: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP (1004): received packet from 2.87.160.231 dport 500 sport 500 Global (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25182: 023578: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): processing HASH payload. message ID = 3871491227
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25183: 023579: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): processing SA payload. message ID = 3871491227
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25184: 023580: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Checking IPSec proposal 1
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25185: 023581: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP: transform 1, ESP_AES 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25186: 023582: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:   attributes in transform:
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25187: 023583: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      encaps is 1 (Tunnel)
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25188: 023584: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in seconds
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25189: 023585: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (basic) of 3600
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25190: 023586: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life type in kilobytes
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25191: 023587: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      SA life duration (VPI) of  0x0 0x46 0x50 0x0 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25192: 023588: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      authenticator is HMAC-SHA
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25193: 023589: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:      key length is 256
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25194: 023590: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):atts are acceptable.
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25195: 023591: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: IPSEC(validate_proposal_request): proposal part #1
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25196: 023592: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: IPSEC(validate_proposal_request): proposal part #1,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25197:   (key eng. msg.) INBOUND 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25198: local= 94.64.95.236:0, remote= 2.87.160.231:0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25199:     local_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25200:     remote_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25201:     protocol= ESP, transform= esp-aes 256 esp-sha-hmac  (Tunnel), 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25202:     lifedur= 0s and 0kb, 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25203:     spi= 0x0(0), conn_id= 0, keysize= 256, flags= 0x0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25204: 023593: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: Crypto mapdb : proxy_match
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25205: #011src addr     : 0.0.0.0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25206: #011dst addr     : 0.0.0.0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25207: #011protocol     : 0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25208: #011src port     : 0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25209: #011dst port     : 0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25210: 023594: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: (ipsec_process_proposal)Map Accepted: Tunnel1-head-0, 65537
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25211: 023595: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): processing NONCE payload. message ID = 3871491227
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25212: 023596: Aug 22 09:13:37.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): processing ID payload. message ID = 3871491227
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25213: 023597: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): processing ID payload. message ID = 3871491227
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25214: 023598: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Node 3871491227, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_PEER, IKE_QM_EXCH
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25215: 023599: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Old State = IKE_QM_I_QM1  New State = IKE_QM_IPSEC_INSTALL_AWAIT
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25216: 023600: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: IPSEC(key_engine): got a queue event with 1 KMI message(s)
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25217: 023601: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: Crypto mapdb : proxy_match
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25218: #011src addr     : 0.0.0.0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25219: #011dst addr     : 0.0.0.0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25220: #011protocol     : 256
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25221: #011src port     : 0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25222: #011dst port     : 0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25223: 023602: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: IPSEC(crypto_ipsec_create_ipsec_sas): Map found Tunnel1-head-0, 65537
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25224: 023603: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: IPSEC(create_sa): sa created,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25225:   (sa) sa_dest= 94.64.95.236, sa_proto= 50, 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25226:     sa_spi= 0x814D9517(2169345303), 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25227:     sa_trans= esp-aes 256 esp-sha-hmac , sa_conn_id= 2057
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25228:     sa_lifetime(k/sec)= (4608000/3600),
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25229:   (identity) local= 94.64.95.236:0, remote= 2.87.160.231:0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25230:     local_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25231:     remote_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25232: 023604: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: IPSEC(create_sa): sa created
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25233: ,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25234:   (sa) sa_dest= 2.87.160.231, sa_proto= 50, 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25235:     sa_spi= 0x4E791169(1316557161), 
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25236:     sa_trans= esp-aes 256 esp-sha-hmac , sa_conn_id= 2058
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25237:     sa_lifetime(k/sec)= (4608000/3600),
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25238:   (identity) local= 94.64.95.236:0, remote= 2.87.160.231:0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25239:     local_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25240:     remote_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25241: 023605: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: IPSEC(update_current_outbound_sa): updated peer 2.87.160.231 current outbound sa to SPI 4E791169
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25242: 023606: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: IPSEC: Expand action denied, notify RP
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25243: 023607: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST:  ISAKMP: Failed to find peer index node to update peer_info_list
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25244: 023608: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Received IPSec Install callback... proceeding with the negotiation
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25245: 023609: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Successfully installed IPSEC SA (SPI:0x814D9517) on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25246: 023610: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): sending packet to 2.87.160.231 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25247: 023611: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25248: 023612: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):deleting node -423476069 error FALSE reason "No Error"
Aug 22 09:13:37 192.168.169.1 25249: 023613: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Node 3871491227, Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IPSEC_INSTALL_DONE
Aug 22 09:13:38 192.168.169.1 25250: 023614: Aug 22 09:13:37.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Old State = IKE_QM_IPSEC_INSTALL_AWAIT  New State = IKE_QM_PHASE2_COMPLETE
Aug 22 09:13:38 192.168.169.1 25251: 023615: Aug 22 09:13:37.248 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:38 192.168.169.1 25252: 023616: Aug 22 09:13:37.248 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:38 192.168.169.1 25253: 023617: Aug 22 09:13:37.556 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:38 192.168.169.1 25254: 023618: Aug 22 09:13:37.556 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:41 192.168.169.1 25255: 023619: Aug 22 09:13:40.612 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:41 192.168.169.1 25256: 023620: Aug 22 09:13:40.612 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:41 192.168.169.1 25257: 023621: Aug 22 09:13:40.948 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:41 192.168.169.1 25258: 023622: Aug 22 09:13:40.948 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:41 192.168.169.1 25259: 023623: Aug 22 09:13:40.948 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:41 192.168.169.1 25260: 023624: Aug 22 09:13:41.396 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25261: 023625: Aug 22 09:13:41.396 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25262: 023626: Aug 22 09:13:42.008 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25263: 023627: Aug 22 09:13:42.008 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25264: 023628: Aug 22 09:13:42.180 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25265: 023629: Aug 22 09:13:42.180 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25266: 023630: Aug 22 09:13:42.196 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25267: 023631: Aug 22 09:13:42.196 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25268: 023632: Aug 22 09:13:42.196 EEST:        Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25269: 023633: Aug 22 09:13:42.196 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25270: 023634: Aug 22 09:13:42.196 EEST: EIGRP: Lost Peer: Total 1 (542/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25271: 023635: Aug 22 09:13:42.208 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1647-1647
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25272: 023636: Aug 22 09:13:42.212 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1647-1647
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25273: 023637: Aug 22 09:13:42.212 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25274: 023638: Aug 22 09:13:42.212 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3250/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1647-1647
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25275: 023639: Aug 22 09:13:42.216 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25276: 023640: Aug 22 09:13:42.216 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3250 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25277: 023641: Aug 22 09:13:42.216 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25278: 023642: Aug 22 09:13:42.232 EEST: EIGRP: Received QUERY on Gi0/0 - paklen 70 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25279: 023643: Aug 22 09:13:42.232 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 1344/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25280: 023644: Aug 22 09:13:42.232 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25281: 023645: Aug 22 09:13:42.232 EEST:   Ack seq 1344 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25282: 023646: Aug 22 09:13:42.236 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25283: 023647: Aug 22 09:13:42.236 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/1344 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25284: 023648: Aug 22 09:13:42.244 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1648-1648
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25285: 023649: Aug 22 09:13:42.248 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on GigabitEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25286: 023650: Aug 22 09:13:42.252 EEST: EIGRP: Sending REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:42 192.168.169.1 25287: 023651: Aug 22 09:13:42.252 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3251/1344 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:43 192.168.169.1 25288:  serno 1648-1648
Aug 22 09:13:43 192.168.169.1 25289: 023652: Aug 22 09:13:42.260 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:43 192.168.169.1 25290: 023653: Aug 22 09:13:42.260 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3251 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25291: 023654: Aug 22 09:13:45.368 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25292: 023655: Aug 22 09:13:45.368 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25293: 023656: Aug 22 09:13:45.368 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25294: 023657: Aug 22 09:13:45.920 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25295: 023658: Aug 22 09:13:45.920 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25296: 023659: Aug 22 09:13:46.416 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25297: 023660: Aug 22 09:13:46.416 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25298: 023661: Aug 22 09:13:46.456 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25299: 023662: Aug 22 09:13:46.456 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25300: 023663: Aug 22 09:13:46.456 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (543/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25301: 023664: Aug 22 09:13:46.456 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (543/1/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25302: 023665: Aug 22 09:13:46.456 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25303: 023666: Aug 22 09:13:46.456 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25304: 023667: Aug 22 09:13:46.460 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25305: 023668: Aug 22 09:13:46.460 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25306: 023669: Aug 22 09:13:46.460 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25307: 023670: Aug 22 09:13:46.460 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25308: 023671: Aug 22 09:13:46.464 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:46 192.168.169.1 25309: 023672: Aug 22 09:13:46.464 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3252/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25310: 023673: Aug 22 09:13:46.480 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25311: 023674: Aug 22 09:13:46.480 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25312: 023675: Aug 22 09:13:46.484 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25313: 023676: Aug 22 09:13:46.484 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2162/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25314: 023677: Aug 22 09:13:47.028 EEST: ISAKMP (1004): received packet from 2.87.160.231 dport 500 sport 500 Global (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25315: 023678: Aug 22 09:13:47.028 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): phase 2 packet is a duplicate of a previous packet.
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25316: 023679: Aug 22 09:13:47.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): retransmitting due to retransmit phase 2
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25317: 023680: Aug 22 09:13:47.032 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): retransmitting phase 2 QM_IDLE       -423476069 ...
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25318: 023681: Aug 22 09:13:47.212 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25319: 023682: Aug 22 09:13:47.212 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25320: 023683: Aug 22 09:13:47.532 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): retransmitting phase 2 QM_IDLE       -423476069 ...
Aug 22 09:13:47 192.168.169.1 25321: 023684: Aug 22 09:13:47.532 EEST: ISAKMP (1004): incrementing error counter on node, attempt 1 of 5: retransmit phase 2
Aug 22 09:13:48 192.168.169.1 25322: 023685: Aug 22 09:13:47.532 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): retransmitting phase 2 -423476069 QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:48 192.168.169.1 25323: 023686: Aug 22 09:13:47.532 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): sending packet to 2.87.160.231 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:48 192.168.169.1 25324: 023687: Aug 22 09:13:47.532 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 22 09:13:48 192.168.169.1 25325: 023688: Aug 22 09:13:47.532 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Node lost after packet send.
Aug 22 09:13:48 192.168.169.1 25326: 023689: Aug 22 09:13:48.464 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 3000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:48 192.168.169.1 25327: 023690: Aug 22 09:13:48.464 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3252/2162 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:49 192.168.169.1 25328: 023691: Aug 22 09:13:48.484 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:49 192.168.169.1 25329: 023692: Aug 22 09:13:48.484 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2162/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1, last received seq 2162, out of sequence, this seq 2162
Aug 22 09:13:50 192.168.169.1 25330: 023693: Aug 22 09:13:49.688 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:50 192.168.169.1 25331: 023694: Aug 22 09:13:49.688 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:50 192.168.169.1 25332: 023695: Aug 22 09:13:49.688 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25333: 023696: Aug 22 09:13:50.908 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25334: 023697: Aug 22 09:13:50.908 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25335: 023698: Aug 22 09:13:51.260 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25336: 023699: Aug 22 09:13:51.260 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25337: 023700: Aug 22 09:13:51.260 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25338: 023701: Aug 22 09:13:51.412 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25339: 023702: Aug 22 09:13:51.412 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25340: 023703: Aug 22 09:13:51.464 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 4500 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25341: 023704: Aug 22 09:13:51.464 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3252/2162 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25342: 023705: Aug 22 09:13:51.480 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25343: 023706: Aug 22 09:13:51.484 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2163/3252 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25344: 023707: Aug 22 09:13:51.484 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25345: 023708: Aug 22 09:13:51.484 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25346: 023709: Aug 22 09:13:51.484 EEST:   Ack seq 2163 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25347: 023710: Aug 22 09:13:51.488 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25348: 023711: Aug 22 09:13:51.492 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25349: 023712: Aug 22 09:13:51.492 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2163 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25350: 023713: Aug 22 09:13:51.496 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1649-1649
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25351: 023714: Aug 22 09:13:51.500 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25352: 023715: Aug 22 09:13:51.500 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3254/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1649-1649
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25353: 023716: Aug 22 09:13:51.500 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25354: 023717: Aug 22 09:13:51.500 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3254 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25355: 023718: Aug 22 09:13:51.500 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25356: 023719: Aug 22 09:13:51.736 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 394 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25357: 023720: Aug 22 09:13:51.736 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3253/2163 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25358: 023721: Aug 22 09:13:51.768 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25359: 023722: Aug 22 09:13:51.768 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2164/3253 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25360: 023723: Aug 22 09:13:51.768 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25361: 023724: Aug 22 09:13:51.768 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1649-1649
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25362: 023725: Aug 22 09:13:51.768 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25363: 023726: Aug 22 09:13:51.768 EEST:   Ack seq 2164 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:13:51 192.168.169.1 25364: 023727: Aug 22 09:13:51.812 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0
Aug 22 09:13:52 192.168.169.1 25365:  nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1649-1649
Aug 22 09:13:52 192.168.169.1 25366: 023728: Aug 22 09:13:51.816 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:52 192.168.169.1 25367: 023729: Aug 22 09:13:51.816 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2164 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:13:52 192.168.169.1 25368: 023730: Aug 22 09:13:52.060 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:52 192.168.169.1 25369: 023731: Aug 22 09:13:52.060 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3255/2164 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1649-1649
Aug 22 09:13:54 192.168.169.1 25370: 023732: Aug 22 09:13:53.532 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 2205 tid 0
Aug 22 09:13:54 192.168.169.1 25371: 023733: Aug 22 09:13:53.532 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3255/2164 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1649-1649
Aug 22 09:13:54 192.168.169.1 25372: 023734: Aug 22 09:13:53.548 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:54 192.168.169.1 25373: 023735: Aug 22 09:13:53.548 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3255 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:13:54 192.168.169.1 25374: 023736: Aug 22 09:13:53.548 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:13:54 192.168.169.1 25375: 023737: Aug 22 09:13:54.404 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:55 192.168.169.1 25376: 023738: Aug 22 09:13:54.404 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:55 192.168.169.1 25377: 023739: Aug 22 09:13:54.404 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25378: 023740: Aug 22 09:13:55.804 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25379: 023741: Aug 22 09:13:55.804 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25380: 023742: Aug 22 09:13:55.804 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25381: 023743: Aug 22 09:13:55.876 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25382: 023744: Aug 22 09:13:55.876 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25383: 023745: Aug 22 09:13:56.340 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25384: 023746: Aug 22 09:13:56.340 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25385: 023747: Aug 22 09:13:56.500 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25386: 023748: Aug 22 09:13:56.500 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25387: 023749: Aug 22 09:13:56.708 EEST: IPSEC(delete_sa): deleting SA,
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25388:   (sa) sa_dest= 94.64.95.236, sa_proto= 50, 
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25389:     sa_spi= 0x772E4FB1(1999523761), 
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25390:     sa_trans= esp-aes 256 esp-sha-hmac , sa_conn_id= 2055
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25391:     sa_lifetime(k/sec)= (4608000/3600),
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25392:   (identity) local= 94.64.95.236:0, remote= 2.87.160.231:0,
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25393:     local_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25394:     remote_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25395: 023750: Aug 22 09:13:56.708 EEST: IPSEC(delete_sa): SA found saving DEL kmi
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25396: 023751: Aug 22 09:13:56.708 EEST: IPSEC(delete_sa): deleting SA,
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25397:   (sa) sa_dest= 2.87.160.231, sa_proto= 50, 
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25398:     sa_spi= 0xC8D26509(3369231625), 
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25399:     sa_trans= esp-aes 256 esp-sha-hmac , sa_conn_id= 2056
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25400:     sa_lifetime(k/sec)= (4608000/3600),
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25401:   (identity) local= 94.64.95.236:0, remote= 2.87.160.231:0,
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25402:     local_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0,
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25403:     remote_proxy= 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0/256/0
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25404: 023752: Aug 22 09:13:56.708 EEST: IPSEC(ident_update_final_flow_stats): Collect Final Stats and update MIB 
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25405: IPSEC get IKMP peer index from peer 0xC0ADCF34 ikmp handle 0x80000350
Aug 22 09:13:56 192.168.169.1 25406: IPSEC IKMP peer index 0 
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25407: [ident_update_final_flow_stats] : Flow delete complete event received for flow id 0x34000037,peer index 0
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25408: 023753: Aug 22 09:13:56.708 EEST: ISAKMP: set new node 1539035032 to QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25409: 023754: Aug 22 09:13:56.712 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004): sending packet to 2.87.160.231 my_port 500 peer_port 500 (I) QM_IDLE      
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25410: 023755: Aug 22 09:13:56.712 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Sending an IKE IPv4 Packet.
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25411: 023756: Aug 22 09:13:56.712 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):purging node 1539035032
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25412: 023757: Aug 22 09:13:56.712 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Input = IKE_MESG_FROM_IPSEC, IKE_PHASE2_DEL
Aug 22 09:13:57 192.168.169.1 25413: 023758: Aug 22 09:13:56.712 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):Old State = IKE_P1_COMPLETE  New State = IKE_P1_COMPLETE 
Aug 22 09:13:59 192.168.169.1 25414: 023759: Aug 22 09:13:58.924 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:13:59 192.168.169.1 25415: 023760: Aug 22 09:13:58.924 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:13:59 192.168.169.1 25416: 023761: Aug 22 09:13:58.924 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25417: 023762: Aug 22 09:14:00.128 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25418: 023763: Aug 22 09:14:00.128 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25419: 023764: Aug 22 09:14:00.136 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25420: 023765: Aug 22 09:14:00.136 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25421: 023766: Aug 22 09:14:00.136 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25422: 023767: Aug 22 09:14:00.848 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:01 192.168.169.1 25423: 023768: Aug 22 09:14:00.848 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:02 192.168.169.1 25424: 023769: Aug 22 09:14:01.052 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:02 192.168.169.1 25425: 023770: Aug 22 09:14:01.052 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:04 192.168.169.1 25426: 023771: Aug 22 09:14:03.616 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:04 192.168.169.1 25427: 023772: Aug 22 09:14:03.616 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:04 192.168.169.1 25428: 023773: Aug 22 09:14:03.616 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:04 192.168.169.1 25429: 023774: Aug 22 09:14:04.588 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:04 192.168.169.1 25430: 023775: Aug 22 09:14:04.588 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:04 192.168.169.1 25431: 023776: Aug 22 09:14:04.588 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:06 192.168.169.1 25432: 023777: Aug 22 09:14:05.032 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:06 192.168.169.1 25433: 023778: Aug 22 09:14:05.032 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:06 192.168.169.1 25434: 023779: Aug 22 09:14:05.600 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:06 192.168.169.1 25435: 023780: Aug 22 09:14:05.600 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:06 192.168.169.1 25436: 023781: Aug 22 09:14:05.756 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:06 192.168.169.1 25437: 023782: Aug 22 09:14:05.756 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:09 192.168.169.1 25438: 023783: Aug 22 09:14:08.280 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:09 192.168.169.1 25439: 023784: Aug 22 09:14:08.280 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:09 192.168.169.1 25440: 023785: Aug 22 09:14:08.280 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:09 192.168.169.1 25441: 023786: Aug 22 09:14:08.976 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:09 192.168.169.1 25442: 023787: Aug 22 09:14:08.976 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25443: 023788: Aug 22 09:14:09.788 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25444: 023789: Aug 22 09:14:09.788 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25445: 023790: Aug 22 09:14:10.116 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25446: 023791: Aug 22 09:14:10.116 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25447: 023792: Aug 22 09:14:10.616 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25448: 023793: Aug 22 09:14:10.616 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25449: 023794: Aug 22 09:14:10.820 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25450: 023795: Aug 22 09:14:10.820 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25451: 023796: Aug 22 09:14:10.824 EEST:        Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25452: 023797: Aug 22 09:14:10.824 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25453: 023798: Aug 22 09:14:10.824 EEST: EIGRP: Lost Peer: Total 1 (543/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25454: 023799: Aug 22 09:14:10.836 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1650-1650
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25455: 023800: Aug 22 09:14:10.840 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1650-1650
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25456: 023801: Aug 22 09:14:10.840 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25457: 023802: Aug 22 09:14:10.840 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3256/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1650-1650
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25458: 023803: Aug 22 09:14:10.844 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25459: 023804: Aug 22 09:14:10.844 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3256 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25460: 023805: Aug 22 09:14:10.844 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25461: 023806: Aug 22 09:14:10.864 EEST: EIGRP: Received QUERY on Gi0/0 - paklen 70 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25462: 023807: Aug 22 09:14:10.864 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 1346/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25463: 023808: Aug 22 09:14:10.864 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25464: 023809: Aug 22 09:14:10.864 EEST:   Ack seq 1346 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25465: 023810: Aug 22 09:14:10.868 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25466: 023811: Aug 22 09:14:10.868 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/1346 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25467: 023812: Aug 22 09:14:10.876 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1651-1651
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25468: 023813: Aug 22 09:14:10.880 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on GigabitEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25469: 023814: Aug 22 09:14:10.884 EEST: EIGRP: Sending REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:10 192.168.169.1 25470: 023815: Aug 22 09:14:10.884 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3257/1346 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:11 192.168.169.1 25471:  serno 1651-1651
Aug 22 09:14:11 192.168.169.1 25472: 023816: Aug 22 09:14:10.888 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:11 192.168.169.1 25473: 023817: Aug 22 09:14:10.888 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3257 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:14 192.168.169.1 25474: 023818: Aug 22 09:14:13.060 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:14 192.168.169.1 25475: 023819: Aug 22 09:14:13.060 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:14 192.168.169.1 25476: 023820: Aug 22 09:14:13.060 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:14 192.168.169.1 25477: 023821: Aug 22 09:14:13.288 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:14 192.168.169.1 25478: 023822: Aug 22 09:14:13.288 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25479: 023823: Aug 22 09:14:14.132 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25480: 023824: Aug 22 09:14:14.132 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25481: 023825: Aug 22 09:14:15.272 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25482: 023826: Aug 22 09:14:15.272 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25483: 023827: Aug 22 09:14:15.272 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (544/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25484: 023828: Aug 22 09:14:15.272 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (544/1/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25485: 023829: Aug 22 09:14:15.272 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25486: 023830: Aug 22 09:14:15.272 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25487: 023831: Aug 22 09:14:15.276 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25488: 023832: Aug 22 09:14:15.276 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25489: 023833: Aug 22 09:14:15.276 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25490: 023834: Aug 22 09:14:15.276 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25491: 023835: Aug 22 09:14:15.280 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:15 192.168.169.1 25492: 023836: Aug 22 09:14:15.280 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3258/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:16 192.168.169.1 25493: 023837: Aug 22 09:14:15.840 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:16 192.168.169.1 25494: 023838: Aug 22 09:14:15.840 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:18 192.168.169.1 25495: 023839: Aug 22 09:14:17.280 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 3000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:18 192.168.169.1 25496: 023840: Aug 22 09:14:17.280 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3258/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:18 192.168.169.1 25497: 023841: Aug 22 09:14:17.556 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:18 192.168.169.1 25498: 023842: Aug 22 09:14:17.556 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:18 192.168.169.1 25499: 023843: Aug 22 09:14:17.556 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:19 192.168.169.1 25500: 023844: Aug 22 09:14:18.484 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:19 192.168.169.1 25501: 023845: Aug 22 09:14:18.484 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25502: 023846: Aug 22 09:14:19.880 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25503: 023847: Aug 22 09:14:19.880 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25504: 023848: Aug 22 09:14:19.968 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25505: 023849: Aug 22 09:14:19.968 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25506: 023850: Aug 22 09:14:19.968 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25507: 023851: Aug 22 09:14:20.280 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 4500 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:20 192.168.169.1 25508: 023852: Aug 22 09:14:20.280 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3258/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:21 192.168.169.1 25509:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:21 192.168.169.1 25510: 023853: Aug 22 09:14:20.380 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:21 192.168.169.1 25511: 023854: Aug 22 09:14:20.380 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:22 192.168.169.1 25512: 023855: Aug 22 09:14:21.968 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:22 192.168.169.1 25513: 023856: Aug 22 09:14:21.968 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:22 192.168.169.1 25514: 023857: Aug 22 09:14:21.968 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25515: 023858: Aug 22 09:14:23.236 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25516: 023859: Aug 22 09:14:23.236 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25517: 023860: Aug 22 09:14:24.300 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25518: 023861: Aug 22 09:14:24.300 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25519: 023862: Aug 22 09:14:24.300 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25520: 023863: Aug 22 09:14:24.320 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25521: 023864: Aug 22 09:14:24.320 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25522: 023865: Aug 22 09:14:24.324 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25523: 023866: Aug 22 09:14:24.328 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2166/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25524: 023867: Aug 22 09:14:24.780 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 3, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25525: 023868: Aug 22 09:14:24.780 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3258/2166 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25526: 023869: Aug 22 09:14:24.804 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25527: 023870: Aug 22 09:14:24.804 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2167/3258 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25528: 023871: Aug 22 09:14:24.804 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25529: 023872: Aug 22 09:14:24.804 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25530: 023873: Aug 22 09:14:24.804 EEST:   Ack seq 2167 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25531: 023874: Aug 22 09:14:24.808 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25532: 023875: Aug 22 09:14:24.812 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25533: 023876: Aug 22 09:14:24.812 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2167 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25534: 023877: Aug 22 09:14:24.816 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:24 192.168.169.1 25535: 023878: Aug 22 09:14:24.820 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25536: 023879: Aug 22 09:14:24.820 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3260/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25537: 023880: Aug 22 09:14:24.832 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25538: 023881: Aug 22 09:14:24.832 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3260 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25539: 023882: Aug 22 09:14:24.832 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25540: 023883: Aug 22 09:14:25.056 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 394 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25541: 023884: Aug 22 09:14:25.056 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3259/2167 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25542: 023885: Aug 22 09:14:25.084 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25543: 023886: Aug 22 09:14:25.084 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2168/3259 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25544: 023887: Aug 22 09:14:25.084 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25545: 023888: Aug 22 09:14:25.084 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25546: 023889: Aug 22 09:14:25.084 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25547: 023890: Aug 22 09:14:25.084 EEST:   Ack seq 2168 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:14:25 192.168.169.1 25548: 023891: Aug 22 09:14:25.132 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0
Aug 22 09:14:26 192.168.169.1 25549:  nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:26 192.168.169.1 25550: 023892: Aug 22 09:14:25.136 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:26 192.168.169.1 25551: 023893: Aug 22 09:14:25.136 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2168 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:14:26 192.168.169.1 25552: 023894: Aug 22 09:14:25.380 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:26 192.168.169.1 25553: 023895: Aug 22 09:14:25.380 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3261/2168 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:27 192.168.169.1 25554: 023896: Aug 22 09:14:26.460 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:27 192.168.169.1 25555: 023897: Aug 22 09:14:26.460 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:27 192.168.169.1 25556: 023898: Aug 22 09:14:26.460 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:27 192.168.169.1 25557: 023899: Aug 22 09:14:26.852 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 2205 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:27 192.168.169.1 25558: 023900: Aug 22 09:14:26.852 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3261/2168 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:27 192.168.169.1 25559: 023901: Aug 22 09:14:27.036 EEST: ISAKMP:(1004):purging node -423476069
Aug 22 09:14:28 192.168.169.1 25560: 023902: Aug 22 09:14:27.628 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:28 192.168.169.1 25561: 023903: Aug 22 09:14:27.628 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25562: 023904: Aug 22 09:14:28.920 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25563: 023905: Aug 22 09:14:28.920 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25564: 023906: Aug 22 09:14:28.944 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25565: 023907: Aug 22 09:14:28.944 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25566: 023908: Aug 22 09:14:28.944 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25567: 023909: Aug 22 09:14:29.060 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 3307 tid 0
Aug 22 09:14:29 192.168.169.1 25568: 023910: Aug 22 09:14:29.060 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3261/2168 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:30 192.168.169.1 25569:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1652-1652
Aug 22 09:14:30 192.168.169.1 25570: 023911: Aug 22 09:14:29.076 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:30 192.168.169.1 25571: 023912: Aug 22 09:14:29.076 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3261 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:14:30 192.168.169.1 25572: 023913: Aug 22 09:14:29.076 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:14:30 192.168.169.1 25573: 023914: Aug 22 09:14:29.820 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:30 192.168.169.1 25574: 023915: Aug 22 09:14:29.820 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:32 192.168.169.1 25575: 023916: Aug 22 09:14:31.460 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:32 192.168.169.1 25576: 023917: Aug 22 09:14:31.460 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:32 192.168.169.1 25577: 023918: Aug 22 09:14:31.460 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:32 192.168.169.1 25578: 023919: Aug 22 09:14:31.896 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:32 192.168.169.1 25579: 023920: Aug 22 09:14:31.896 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:34 192.168.169.1 25580: 023921: Aug 22 09:14:33.240 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:34 192.168.169.1 25581: 023922: Aug 22 09:14:33.240 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:34 192.168.169.1 25582: 023923: Aug 22 09:14:33.508 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:14:34 192.168.169.1 25583: 023924: Aug 22 09:14:33.508 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:14:34 192.168.169.1 25584: 023925: Aug 22 09:14:33.508 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:35 192.168.169.1 25585: 023926: Aug 22 09:14:34.764 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:35 192.168.169.1 25586: 023927: Aug 22 09:14:34.764 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:36 192.168.169.1 25587: 023928: Aug 22 09:14:35.876 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:36 192.168.169.1 25588: 023929: Aug 22 09:14:35.876 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:36 192.168.169.1 25589: 023930: Aug 22 09:14:35.876 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:36 192.168.169.1 25590: 023931: Aug 22 09:14:36.656 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:36 192.168.169.1 25591: 023932: Aug 22 09:14:36.656 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:39 192.168.169.1 25592: 023933: Aug 22 09:14:38.080 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:39 192.168.169.1 25593: 023934: Aug 22 09:14:38.080 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:39 192.168.169.1 25594: 023935: Aug 22 09:14:38.088 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:39 192.168.169.1 25595: 023936: Aug 22 09:14:38.088 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:40 192.168.169.1 25596: 023937: Aug 22 09:14:39.260 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:40 192.168.169.1 25597: 023938: Aug 22 09:14:39.260 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:40 192.168.169.1 25598: 023939: Aug 22 09:14:40.188 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:40 192.168.169.1 25599: 023940: Aug 22 09:14:40.188 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:40 192.168.169.1 25600: 023941: Aug 22 09:14:40.188 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:42 192.168.169.1 25601: 023942: Aug 22 09:14:41.244 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:42 192.168.169.1 25602: 023943: Aug 22 09:14:41.244 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:43 192.168.169.1 25603: 023944: Aug 22 09:14:42.380 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:43 192.168.169.1 25604: 023945: Aug 22 09:14:42.380 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:43 192.168.169.1 25605: 023946: Aug 22 09:14:42.480 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:43 192.168.169.1 25606: 023947: Aug 22 09:14:42.480 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:45 192.168.169.1 25607: 023948: Aug 22 09:14:44.152 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:45 192.168.169.1 25608: 023949: Aug 22 09:14:44.152 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:45 192.168.169.1 25609: 023950: Aug 22 09:14:44.888 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:45 192.168.169.1 25610: 023951: Aug 22 09:14:44.888 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:45 192.168.169.1 25611: 023952: Aug 22 09:14:44.888 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:47 192.168.169.1 25612: 023953: Aug 22 09:14:46.160 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:47 192.168.169.1 25613: 023954: Aug 22 09:14:46.160 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:47 192.168.169.1 25614: 023955: Aug 22 09:14:46.960 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:47 192.168.169.1 25615: 023956: Aug 22 09:14:46.960 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:48 192.168.169.1 25616: 023957: Aug 22 09:14:47.428 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:48 192.168.169.1 25617: 023958: Aug 22 09:14:47.428 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:49 192.168.169.1 25618: 023959: Aug 22 09:14:48.728 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:49 192.168.169.1 25619: 023960: Aug 22 09:14:48.728 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:50 192.168.169.1 25620: 023961: Aug 22 09:14:49.844 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:50 192.168.169.1 25621: 023962: Aug 22 09:14:49.844 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:50 192.168.169.1 25622: 023963: Aug 22 09:14:49.844 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:50 192.168.169.1 25623: 023964: Aug 22 09:14:50.432 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:50 192.168.169.1 25624: 023965: Aug 22 09:14:50.432 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:52 192.168.169.1 25625: 023966: Aug 22 09:14:51.540 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:52 192.168.169.1 25626: 023967: Aug 22 09:14:51.540 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:52 192.168.169.1 25627: 023968: Aug 22 09:14:51.992 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:52 192.168.169.1 25628: 023969: Aug 22 09:14:51.992 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:54 192.168.169.1 25629: 023970: Aug 22 09:14:53.304 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:54 192.168.169.1 25630: 023971: Aug 22 09:14:53.304 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:54 192.168.169.1 25631: 023972: Aug 22 09:14:54.208 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:54 192.168.169.1 25632: 023973: Aug 22 09:14:54.208 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:54 192.168.169.1 25633: 023974: Aug 22 09:14:54.208 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:14:56 192.168.169.1 25634: 023975: Aug 22 09:14:55.052 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:56 192.168.169.1 25635: 023976: Aug 22 09:14:55.052 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:56 192.168.169.1 25636: 023977: Aug 22 09:14:55.940 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:56 192.168.169.1 25637: 023978: Aug 22 09:14:55.940 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:57 192.168.169.1 25638: 023979: Aug 22 09:14:56.684 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:14:57 192.168.169.1 25639: 023980: Aug 22 09:14:56.684 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:59 192.168.169.1 25640: 023981: Aug 22 09:14:58.116 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:14:59 192.168.169.1 25641: 023982: Aug 22 09:14:58.116 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:59 192.168.169.1 25642: 023983: Aug 22 09:14:58.920 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:14:59 192.168.169.1 25643: 023984: Aug 22 09:14:58.920 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:14:59 192.168.169.1 25644: 023985: Aug 22 09:14:58.920 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:00 192.168.169.1 25645: 023986: Aug 22 09:14:59.632 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:00 192.168.169.1 25646: 023987: Aug 22 09:14:59.632 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:01 192.168.169.1 25647: 023988: Aug 22 09:15:00.824 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:01 192.168.169.1 25648: 023989: Aug 22 09:15:00.824 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:01 192.168.169.1 25649: 023990: Aug 22 09:15:01.060 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:01 192.168.169.1 25650: 023991: Aug 22 09:15:01.060 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:04 192.168.169.1 25651: 023992: Aug 22 09:15:03.028 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:04 192.168.169.1 25652: 023993: Aug 22 09:15:03.028 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:04 192.168.169.1 25653: 023994: Aug 22 09:15:03.292 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:04 192.168.169.1 25654: 023995: Aug 22 09:15:03.292 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:04 192.168.169.1 25655: 023996: Aug 22 09:15:03.292 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:05 192.168.169.1 25656: 023997: Aug 22 09:15:04.276 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:05 192.168.169.1 25657: 023998: Aug 22 09:15:04.276 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:05 192.168.169.1 25658: 023999: Aug 22 09:15:05.104 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:05 192.168.169.1 25659: 024000: Aug 22 09:15:05.104 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:07 192.168.169.1 25660: 024001: Aug 22 09:15:06.008 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:07 192.168.169.1 25661: 024002: Aug 22 09:15:06.008 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:08 192.168.169.1 25662: 024003: Aug 22 09:15:07.400 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:08 192.168.169.1 25663: 024004: Aug 22 09:15:07.400 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:08 192.168.169.1 25664: 024005: Aug 22 09:15:07.788 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:08 192.168.169.1 25665: 024006: Aug 22 09:15:07.788 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:08 192.168.169.1 25666: 024007: Aug 22 09:15:07.788 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:09 192.168.169.1 25667: 024008: Aug 22 09:15:08.884 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:09 192.168.169.1 25668: 024009: Aug 22 09:15:08.884 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:09 192.168.169.1 25669: 024010: Aug 22 09:15:09.400 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:09 192.168.169.1 25670: 024011: Aug 22 09:15:09.400 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:11 192.168.169.1 25671: 024012: Aug 22 09:15:10.976 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:11 192.168.169.1 25672: 024013: Aug 22 09:15:10.976 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:11 192.168.169.1 25673: 024014: Aug 22 09:15:11.944 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:11 192.168.169.1 25674: 024015: Aug 22 09:15:11.944 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:13 192.168.169.1 25675: 024016: Aug 22 09:15:12.652 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:13 192.168.169.1 25676: 024017: Aug 22 09:15:12.652 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:13 192.168.169.1 25677: 024018: Aug 22 09:15:12.652 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:13 192.168.169.1 25678: 024019: Aug 22 09:15:13.484 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:13 192.168.169.1 25679: 024020: Aug 22 09:15:13.484 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:14 192.168.169.1 25680: 024021: Aug 22 09:15:13.792 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:14 192.168.169.1 25681: 024022: Aug 22 09:15:13.792 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:16 192.168.169.1 25682: 024023: Aug 22 09:15:15.500 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:16 192.168.169.1 25683: 024024: Aug 22 09:15:15.500 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:17 192.168.169.1 25684: 024025: Aug 22 09:15:16.536 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:17 192.168.169.1 25685: 024026: Aug 22 09:15:16.536 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:17 192.168.169.1 25686: 024027: Aug 22 09:15:17.024 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:17 192.168.169.1 25687: 024028: Aug 22 09:15:17.024 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:17 192.168.169.1 25688: 024029: Aug 22 09:15:17.024 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:19 192.168.169.1 25689: 024030: Aug 22 09:15:18.056 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:19 192.168.169.1 25690: 024031: Aug 22 09:15:18.056 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:19 192.168.169.1 25691: 024032: Aug 22 09:15:18.084 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:19 192.168.169.1 25692: 024033: Aug 22 09:15:18.084 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:20 192.168.169.1 25693: 024034: Aug 22 09:15:19.816 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:20 192.168.169.1 25694: 024035: Aug 22 09:15:19.816 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:22 192.168.169.1 25695: 024036: Aug 22 09:15:21.004 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:22 192.168.169.1 25696: 024037: Aug 22 09:15:21.004 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:22 192.168.169.1 25697: 024038: Aug 22 09:15:21.788 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:22 192.168.169.1 25698: 024039: Aug 22 09:15:21.788 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:22 192.168.169.1 25699: 024040: Aug 22 09:15:21.788 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:23 192.168.169.1 25700: 024041: Aug 22 09:15:22.376 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:23 192.168.169.1 25701: 024042: Aug 22 09:15:22.376 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:23 192.168.169.1 25702: 024043: Aug 22 09:15:23.052 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:23 192.168.169.1 25703: 024044: Aug 22 09:15:23.052 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:25 192.168.169.1 25704: 024045: Aug 22 09:15:24.632 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:25 192.168.169.1 25705: 024046: Aug 22 09:15:24.632 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25706: 024047: Aug 22 09:15:25.852 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25707: 024048: Aug 22 09:15:25.852 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25708: 024049: Aug 22 09:15:26.596 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25709: 024050: Aug 22 09:15:26.596 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25710: 024051: Aug 22 09:15:26.596 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25711: 024052: Aug 22 09:15:26.824 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:26 192.168.169.1 25712: 024053: Aug 22 09:15:26.824 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:29 192.168.169.1 25713: 024054: Aug 22 09:15:27.996 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:29 192.168.169.1 25714: 024055: Aug 22 09:15:27.996 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:30 192.168.169.1 25715: 024056: Aug 22 09:15:29.484 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:30 192.168.169.1 25716: 024057: Aug 22 09:15:29.484 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25717: 024058: Aug 22 09:15:30.792 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25718: 024059: Aug 22 09:15:30.792 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25719: 024060: Aug 22 09:15:31.220 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25720: 024061: Aug 22 09:15:31.220 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25721: 024062: Aug 22 09:15:31.596 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25722: 024063: Aug 22 09:15:31.596 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:31 192.168.169.1 25723: 024064: Aug 22 09:15:31.596 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:33 192.168.169.1 25724: 024065: Aug 22 09:15:32.772 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:33 192.168.169.1 25725: 024066: Aug 22 09:15:32.772 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:35 192.168.169.1 25726: 024067: Aug 22 09:15:34.476 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:35 192.168.169.1 25727: 024068: Aug 22 09:15:34.476 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:35 192.168.169.1 25728: 024069: Aug 22 09:15:35.256 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:35 192.168.169.1 25729: 024070: Aug 22 09:15:35.256 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:36 192.168.169.1 25730: 024071: Aug 22 09:15:35.960 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:36 192.168.169.1 25731: 024072: Aug 22 09:15:35.960 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:36 192.168.169.1 25732: 024073: Aug 22 09:15:36.544 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:36 192.168.169.1 25733: 024074: Aug 22 09:15:36.544 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:36 192.168.169.1 25734: 024075: Aug 22 09:15:36.544 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:38 192.168.169.1 25735: 024076: Aug 22 09:15:37.468 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:38 192.168.169.1 25736: 024077: Aug 22 09:15:37.468 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:40 192.168.169.1 25737: 024078: Aug 22 09:15:39.248 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:40 192.168.169.1 25738: 024079: Aug 22 09:15:39.248 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:40 192.168.169.1 25739: 024080: Aug 22 09:15:40.220 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:40 192.168.169.1 25740: 024081: Aug 22 09:15:40.220 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:40 192.168.169.1 25741: 024082: Aug 22 09:15:40.248 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:40 192.168.169.1 25742: 024083: Aug 22 09:15:40.248 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:42 192.168.169.1 25743: 024084: Aug 22 09:15:41.344 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:42 192.168.169.1 25744: 024085: Aug 22 09:15:41.344 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:42 192.168.169.1 25745: 024086: Aug 22 09:15:41.344 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:42 192.168.169.1 25746: 024087: Aug 22 09:15:41.896 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:42 192.168.169.1 25747: 024088: Aug 22 09:15:41.896 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:44 192.168.169.1 25748: 024089: Aug 22 09:15:43.860 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:44 192.168.169.1 25749: 024090: Aug 22 09:15:43.860 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:44 192.168.169.1 25750: 024091: Aug 22 09:15:44.660 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:44 192.168.169.1 25751: 024092: Aug 22 09:15:44.660 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:46 192.168.169.1 25752: 024093: Aug 22 09:15:45.080 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:46 192.168.169.1 25753: 024094: Aug 22 09:15:45.080 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:47 192.168.169.1 25754: 024095: Aug 22 09:15:46.125 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:47 192.168.169.1 25755: 024096: Aug 22 09:15:46.125 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:47 192.168.169.1 25756: 024097: Aug 22 09:15:46.125 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:47 192.168.169.1 25757: 024098: Aug 22 09:15:46.365 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:47 192.168.169.1 25758: 024099: Aug 22 09:15:46.365 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:49 192.168.169.1 25759: 024100: Aug 22 09:15:48.577 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:49 192.168.169.1 25760: 024101: Aug 22 09:15:48.577 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:49 192.168.169.1 25761: 024102: Aug 22 09:15:49.357 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:49 192.168.169.1 25762: 024103: Aug 22 09:15:49.357 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:49 192.168.169.1 25763: 024104: Aug 22 09:15:49.573 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:49 192.168.169.1 25764: 024105: Aug 22 09:15:49.573 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:51 192.168.169.1 25765: 024106: Aug 22 09:15:50.429 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:51 192.168.169.1 25766: 024107: Aug 22 09:15:50.429 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:51 192.168.169.1 25767: 024108: Aug 22 09:15:50.429 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:51 192.168.169.1 25768: 024109: Aug 22 09:15:51.337 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:51 192.168.169.1 25769: 024110: Aug 22 09:15:51.337 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:54 192.168.169.1 25770: 024111: Aug 22 09:15:53.141 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:54 192.168.169.1 25771: 024112: Aug 22 09:15:53.141 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:54 192.168.169.1 25772: 024113: Aug 22 09:15:53.641 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:54 192.168.169.1 25773: 024114: Aug 22 09:15:53.641 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:55 192.168.169.1 25774: 024115: Aug 22 09:15:54.501 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:55 192.168.169.1 25775: 024116: Aug 22 09:15:54.501 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:55 192.168.169.1 25776: 024117: Aug 22 09:15:55.145 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:15:55 192.168.169.1 25777: 024118: Aug 22 09:15:55.145 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:55 192.168.169.1 25778: 024119: Aug 22 09:15:55.145 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:15:56 192.168.169.1 25779: 024120: Aug 22 09:15:55.989 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:56 192.168.169.1 25780: 024121: Aug 22 09:15:55.989 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:58 192.168.169.1 25781: 024122: Aug 22 09:15:57.533 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:15:58 192.168.169.1 25782: 024123: Aug 22 09:15:57.533 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:15:58 192.168.169.1 25783: 024124: Aug 22 09:15:57.969 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:15:58 192.168.169.1 25784: 024125: Aug 22 09:15:57.969 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25785: 024126: Aug 22 09:15:59.413 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25786: 024127: Aug 22 09:15:59.413 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25787: 024128: Aug 22 09:15:59.749 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25788: 024129: Aug 22 09:15:59.749 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25789: 024130: Aug 22 09:15:59.749 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25790: 024131: Aug 22 09:16:00.365 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:00 192.168.169.1 25791: 024132: Aug 22 09:16:00.365 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:03 192.168.169.1 25792: 024133: Aug 22 09:16:02.057 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:03 192.168.169.1 25793: 024134: Aug 22 09:16:02.057 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:03 192.168.169.1 25794: 024135: Aug 22 09:16:02.461 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:03 192.168.169.1 25795: 024136: Aug 22 09:16:02.461 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25796: 024137: Aug 22 09:16:04.037 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25797: 024138: Aug 22 09:16:04.037 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25798: 024139: Aug 22 09:16:04.221 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25799: 024140: Aug 22 09:16:04.221 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25800: 024141: Aug 22 09:16:04.221 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25801: 024142: Aug 22 09:16:04.621 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:05 192.168.169.1 25802: 024143: Aug 22 09:16:04.621 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:07 192.168.169.1 25803: 024144: Aug 22 09:16:06.625 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:07 192.168.169.1 25804: 024145: Aug 22 09:16:06.625 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:07 192.168.169.1 25805: 024146: Aug 22 09:16:06.785 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:07 192.168.169.1 25806: 024147: Aug 22 09:16:06.785 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:09 192.168.169.1 25807: 024148: Aug 22 09:16:08.353 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:09 192.168.169.1 25808: 024149: Aug 22 09:16:08.353 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:09 192.168.169.1 25809: 024150: Aug 22 09:16:09.121 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:09 192.168.169.1 25810: 024151: Aug 22 09:16:09.121 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:09 192.168.169.1 25811: 024152: Aug 22 09:16:09.121 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:10 192.168.169.1 25812: 024153: Aug 22 09:16:09.517 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:10 192.168.169.1 25813: 024154: Aug 22 09:16:09.517 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:12 192.168.169.1 25814: 024155: Aug 22 09:16:11.353 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:12 192.168.169.1 25815: 024156: Aug 22 09:16:11.353 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:12 192.168.169.1 25816: 024157: Aug 22 09:16:11.521 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:12 192.168.169.1 25817: 024158: Aug 22 09:16:11.521 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:13 192.168.169.1 25818: 024159: Aug 22 09:16:12.609 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:13 192.168.169.1 25819: 024160: Aug 22 09:16:12.609 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:15 192.168.169.1 25820: 024161: Aug 22 09:16:14.021 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:15 192.168.169.1 25821: 024162: Aug 22 09:16:14.021 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:15 192.168.169.1 25822: 024163: Aug 22 09:16:14.085 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:15 192.168.169.1 25823: 024164: Aug 22 09:16:14.085 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:15 192.168.169.1 25824: 024165: Aug 22 09:16:14.085 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:16 192.168.169.1 25825: 024166: Aug 22 09:16:15.849 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:16 192.168.169.1 25826: 024167: Aug 22 09:16:15.849 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:16 192.168.169.1 25827: 024168: Aug 22 09:16:15.949 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:16 192.168.169.1 25828: 024169: Aug 22 09:16:15.949 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:18 192.168.169.1 25829: 024170: Aug 22 09:16:17.121 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:18 192.168.169.1 25830: 024171: Aug 22 09:16:17.121 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:19 192.168.169.1 25831: 024172: Aug 22 09:16:18.685 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:19 192.168.169.1 25832: 024173: Aug 22 09:16:18.685 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:19 192.168.169.1 25833: 024174: Aug 22 09:16:18.685 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:19 192.168.169.1 25834: 024175: Aug 22 09:16:18.933 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:19 192.168.169.1 25835: 024176: Aug 22 09:16:18.933 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:21 192.168.169.1 25836: 024177: Aug 22 09:16:20.109 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:21 192.168.169.1 25837: 024178: Aug 22 09:16:20.109 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:21 192.168.169.1 25838: 024179: Aug 22 09:16:20.421 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:21 192.168.169.1 25839: 024180: Aug 22 09:16:20.421 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:22 192.168.169.1 25840: 024181: Aug 22 09:16:21.533 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:22 192.168.169.1 25841: 024182: Aug 22 09:16:21.533 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:24 192.168.169.1 25842: 024183: Aug 22 09:16:23.549 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:24 192.168.169.1 25843: 024184: Aug 22 09:16:23.549 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:24 192.168.169.1 25844: 024185: Aug 22 09:16:23.549 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:24 192.168.169.1 25845: 024186: Aug 22 09:16:23.669 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:24 192.168.169.1 25846: 024187: Aug 22 09:16:23.669 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:25 192.168.169.1 25847: 024188: Aug 22 09:16:24.785 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:25 192.168.169.1 25848: 024189: Aug 22 09:16:24.785 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:25 192.168.169.1 25849: 024190: Aug 22 09:16:25.049 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:25 192.168.169.1 25850: 024191: Aug 22 09:16:25.049 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:26 192.168.169.1 25851: 024192: Aug 22 09:16:25.957 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:26 192.168.169.1 25852: 024193: Aug 22 09:16:25.957 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:29 192.168.169.1 25853: 024194: Aug 22 09:16:28.105 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:29 192.168.169.1 25854: 024195: Aug 22 09:16:28.105 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:29 192.168.169.1 25855: 024196: Aug 22 09:16:28.105 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:29 192.168.169.1 25856: 024197: Aug 22 09:16:28.217 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:29 192.168.169.1 25857: 024198: Aug 22 09:16:28.217 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:30 192.168.169.1 25858: 024199: Aug 22 09:16:29.321 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:30 192.168.169.1 25859: 024200: Aug 22 09:16:29.321 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:30 192.168.169.1 25860: 024201: Aug 22 09:16:30.041 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:30 192.168.169.1 25861: 024202: Aug 22 09:16:30.041 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:30 192.168.169.1 25862: 024203: Aug 22 09:16:30.273 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:30 192.168.169.1 25863: 024204: Aug 22 09:16:30.273 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:33 192.168.169.1 25864: 024205: Aug 22 09:16:32.793 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:33 192.168.169.1 25865: 024206: Aug 22 09:16:32.793 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:33 192.168.169.1 25866: 024207: Aug 22 09:16:33.053 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:33 192.168.169.1 25867: 024208: Aug 22 09:16:33.053 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:33 192.168.169.1 25868: 024209: Aug 22 09:16:33.053 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:34 192.168.169.1 25869: 024210: Aug 22 09:16:33.809 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:34 192.168.169.1 25870: 024211: Aug 22 09:16:33.809 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:34 192.168.169.1 25871: 024212: Aug 22 09:16:34.329 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:34 192.168.169.1 25872: 024213: Aug 22 09:16:34.329 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:34 192.168.169.1 25873: 024214: Aug 22 09:16:34.733 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:34 192.168.169.1 25874: 024215: Aug 22 09:16:34.733 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25875: 024216: Aug 22 09:16:37.465 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25876: 024217: Aug 22 09:16:37.465 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25877: 024218: Aug 22 09:16:38.053 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25878: 024219: Aug 22 09:16:38.053 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25879: 024220: Aug 22 09:16:38.053 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25880: 024221: Aug 22 09:16:38.289 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:38 192.168.169.1 25881: 024222: Aug 22 09:16:38.289 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:39 192.168.169.1 25882:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:39 192.168.169.1 25883: 024223: Aug 22 09:16:39.161 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:39 192.168.169.1 25884: 024224: Aug 22 09:16:39.161 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:39 192.168.169.1 25885: 024225: Aug 22 09:16:39.177 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:39 192.168.169.1 25886: 024226: Aug 22 09:16:39.177 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25887: 024227: Aug 22 09:16:42.305 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25888: 024228: Aug 22 09:16:42.305 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25889: 024229: Aug 22 09:16:42.581 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25890: 024230: Aug 22 09:16:42.581 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25891: 024231: Aug 22 09:16:42.585 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25892: 024232: Aug 22 09:16:42.953 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:42 192.168.169.1 25893: 024233: Aug 22 09:16:42.953 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25894:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25895: 024234: Aug 22 09:16:43.233 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25896: 024235: Aug 22 09:16:43.233 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25897: 024236: Aug 22 09:16:43.233 EEST:        Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25898: 024237: Aug 22 09:16:43.233 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25899: 024238: Aug 22 09:16:43.233 EEST: EIGRP: Lost Peer: Total 1 (544/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25900: 024239: Aug 22 09:16:43.245 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1653-1653
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25901: 024240: Aug 22 09:16:43.249 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1653-1653
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25902: 024241: Aug 22 09:16:43.249 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25903: 024242: Aug 22 09:16:43.249 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3262/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1653-1653
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25904: 024243: Aug 22 09:16:43.253 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25905: 024244: Aug 22 09:16:43.253 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3262 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25906: 024245: Aug 22 09:16:43.253 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25907: 024246: Aug 22 09:16:43.269 EEST: EIGRP: Received QUERY on Gi0/0 - paklen 70 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25908: 024247: Aug 22 09:16:43.269 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 1348/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25909: 024248: Aug 22 09:16:43.269 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25910: 024249: Aug 22 09:16:43.269 EEST:   Ack seq 1348 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25911: 024250: Aug 22 09:16:43.273 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25912: 024251: Aug 22 09:16:43.273 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/1348 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25913: 024252: Aug 22 09:16:43.281 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1654-1654
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25914: 024253: Aug 22 09:16:43.285 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on GigabitEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25915: 024254: Aug 22 09:16:43.289 EEST: EIGRP: Sending REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:43 192.168.169.1 25916: 024255: Aug 22 09:16:43.289 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3263/1348 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:44 192.168.169.1 25917:  serno 1654-1654
Aug 22 09:16:44 192.168.169.1 25918: 024256: Aug 22 09:16:43.293 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:44 192.168.169.1 25919: 024257: Aug 22 09:16:43.293 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3263 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:44 192.168.169.1 25920: 024258: Aug 22 09:16:43.905 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:44 192.168.169.1 25921: 024259: Aug 22 09:16:43.905 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25922: 024260: Aug 22 09:16:47.213 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25923: 024261: Aug 22 09:16:47.213 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25924: 024262: Aug 22 09:16:47.233 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25925: 024263: Aug 22 09:16:47.237 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25926: 024264: Aug 22 09:16:47.237 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (545/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25927: 024265: Aug 22 09:16:47.237 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (545/1/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25928: 024266: Aug 22 09:16:47.237 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25929: 024267: Aug 22 09:16:47.237 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25930: 024268: Aug 22 09:16:47.241 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25931: 024269: Aug 22 09:16:47.241 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25932: 024270: Aug 22 09:16:47.241 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25933: 024271: Aug 22 09:16:47.241 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25934: 024272: Aug 22 09:16:47.241 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25935: 024273: Aug 22 09:16:47.241 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2170/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25936: 024274: Aug 22 09:16:47.245 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25937: 024275: Aug 22 09:16:47.245 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3264/2170 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25938: 024276: Aug 22 09:16:47.269 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25939: 024277: Aug 22 09:16:47.269 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2171/3264 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25940: 024278: Aug 22 09:16:47.269 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25941: 024279: Aug 22 09:16:47.269 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25942: 024280: Aug 22 09:16:47.269 EEST:   Ack seq 2171 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25943: 024281: Aug 22 09:16:47.273 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25944: 024282: Aug 22 09:16:47.277 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25945: 024283: Aug 22 09:16:47.277 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2171 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25946: 024284: Aug 22 09:16:47.281 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25947: 024285: Aug 22 09:16:47.285 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25948: 024286: Aug 22 09:16:47.285 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3266/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25949: 024287: Aug 22 09:16:47.289 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25950: 024288: Aug 22 09:16:47.289 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3266 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25951: 024289: Aug 22 09:16:47.289 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25952: 024290: Aug 22 09:16:47.389 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25953: 024291: Aug 22 09:16:47.389 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25954: 024292: Aug 22 09:16:47.389 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25955: 024293: Aug 22 09:16:47.521 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 394 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25956: 024294: Aug 22 09:16:47.521 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3265/2171 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25957: 024295: Aug 22 09:16:47.549 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25958: 024296: Aug 22 09:16:47.549 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2172/3265 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25959: 024297: Aug 22 09:16:47.549 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25960: 024298: Aug 22 09:16:47.549 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25961: 024299: Aug 22 09:16:47.553 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25962: 024300: Aug 22 09:16:47.553 EEST:   Ack seq 2172 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25963: 024301: Aug 22 09:16:47.597 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25964: 024302: Aug 22 09:16:47.601 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:47 192.168.169.1 25965: 024303: Aug 22 09:16:47.601 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2172 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:16:48 192.168.169.1 25966: 024304: Aug 22 09:16:47.845 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:48 192.168.169.1 25967: 024305: Aug 22 09:16:47.845 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3267/2172 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:48 192.168.169.1 25968: 024306: Aug 22 09:16:48.337 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:48 192.168.169.1 25969: 024307: Aug 22 09:16:48.337 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:50 192.168.169.1 25970: 024308: Aug 22 09:16:49.317 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 2205 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:50 192.168.169.1 25971: 024309: Aug 22 09:16:49.317 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3267/2172 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:51 192.168.169.1 25972: 024310: Aug 22 09:16:51.525 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 3307 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:51 192.168.169.1 25973: 024311: Aug 22 09:16:51.525 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3267/2172 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:51 192.168.169.1 25974: 024312: Aug 22 09:16:51.649 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:51 192.168.169.1 25975: 024313: Aug 22 09:16:51.649 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:51 192.168.169.1 25976: 024314: Aug 22 09:16:51.785 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:51 192.168.169.1 25977: 024315: Aug 22 09:16:51.785 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25978:  peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25979: 024316: Aug 22 09:16:51.785 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25980: 024317: Aug 22 09:16:51.961 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25981: 024318: Aug 22 09:16:51.961 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25982: 024319: Aug 22 09:16:51.961 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25983: 024320: Aug 22 09:16:52.285 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:52 192.168.169.1 25984: 024321: Aug 22 09:16:52.285 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:53 192.168.169.1 25985: 024322: Aug 22 09:16:52.789 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:53 192.168.169.1 25986: 024323: Aug 22 09:16:52.789 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:55 192.168.169.1 25987: 024324: Aug 22 09:16:54.833 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 3, RTO 4960 tid 0
Aug 22 09:16:55 192.168.169.1 25988: 024325: Aug 22 09:16:54.833 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3267/2172 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1655-1655
Aug 22 09:16:55 192.168.169.1 25989: 024326: Aug 22 09:16:54.853 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:55 192.168.169.1 25990: 024327: Aug 22 09:16:54.853 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3267 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:16:55 192.168.169.1 25991: 024328: Aug 22 09:16:54.853 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:16:56 192.168.169.1 25992: 024329: Aug 22 09:16:55.949 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:16:56 192.168.169.1 25993: 024330: Aug 22 09:16:55.949 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:56 192.168.169.1 25994: 024331: Aug 22 09:16:56.153 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:16:56 192.168.169.1 25995: 024332: Aug 22 09:16:56.153 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:56 192.168.169.1 25996: 024333: Aug 22 09:16:56.153 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:16:56 192.168.169.1 25997: 024334: Aug 22 09:16:56.725 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:16:57 192.168.169.1 25998: 024335: Aug 22 09:16:56.725 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:16:57 192.168.169.1 25999: 024336: Aug 22 09:16:56.725 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:57 192.168.169.1 26000: 024337: Aug 22 09:16:57.129 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:57 192.168.169.1 26001: 024338: Aug 22 09:16:57.129 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:16:57 192.168.169.1 26002: 024339: Aug 22 09:16:57.693 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:16:57 192.168.169.1 26003: 024340: Aug 22 09:16:57.693 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:01 192.168.169.1 26004: 024341: Aug 22 09:17:00.949 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:01 192.168.169.1 26005: 024342: Aug 22 09:17:00.949 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:01 192.168.169.1 26006: 024343: Aug 22 09:17:00.961 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:01 192.168.169.1 26007: 024344: Aug 22 09:17:00.961 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:01 192.168.169.1 26008: 024345: Aug 22 09:17:00.961 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:01 192.168.169.1 26009: 024346: Aug 22 09:17:01.333 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:02 192.168.169.1 26010: 024347: Aug 22 09:17:01.333 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:02 192.168.169.1 26011: 024348: Aug 22 09:17:01.333 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:02 192.168.169.1 26012: 024349: Aug 22 09:17:01.409 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:02 192.168.169.1 26013: 024350: Aug 22 09:17:01.409 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:03 192.168.169.1 26014: 024351: Aug 22 09:17:02.485 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:03 192.168.169.1 26015: 024352: Aug 22 09:17:02.485 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26016: 024353: Aug 22 09:17:05.373 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26017: 024354: Aug 22 09:17:05.373 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26018: 024355: Aug 22 09:17:05.373 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26019: 024356: Aug 22 09:17:05.773 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26020: 024357: Aug 22 09:17:05.773 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26021: 024358: Aug 22 09:17:05.861 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:05 192.168.169.1 26022: 024359: Aug 22 09:17:05.861 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:06 192.168.169.1 26023:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:06 192.168.169.1 26024: 024360: Aug 22 09:17:06.121 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:06 192.168.169.1 26025: 024361: Aug 22 09:17:06.121 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:06 192.168.169.1 26026: 024362: Aug 22 09:17:06.121 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:07 192.168.169.1 26027: 024363: Aug 22 09:17:06.865 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:07 192.168.169.1 26028: 024364: Aug 22 09:17:06.865 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26029: 024365: Aug 22 09:17:09.693 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26030: 024366: Aug 22 09:17:09.693 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26031: 024367: Aug 22 09:17:09.693 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26032: 024368: Aug 22 09:17:10.065 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26033: 024369: Aug 22 09:17:10.065 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26034: 024370: Aug 22 09:17:10.401 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:10 192.168.169.1 26035: 024371: Aug 22 09:17:10.401 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:11 192.168.169.1 26036: 024372: Aug 22 09:17:10.857 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:11 192.168.169.1 26037: 024373: Aug 22 09:17:10.857 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:11 192.168.169.1 26038: 024374: Aug 22 09:17:11.529 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:11 192.168.169.1 26039: 024375: Aug 22 09:17:11.529 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26040: 024376: Aug 22 09:17:14.629 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26041: 024377: Aug 22 09:17:14.629 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26042: 024378: Aug 22 09:17:14.629 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26043: 024379: Aug 22 09:17:14.977 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26044: 024380: Aug 22 09:17:14.977 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26045: 024381: Aug 22 09:17:15.061 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:15 192.168.169.1 26046: 024382: Aug 22 09:17:15.061 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:16 192.168.169.1 26047: 024383: Aug 22 09:17:15.641 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:16 192.168.169.1 26048: 024384: Aug 22 09:17:15.641 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:16 192.168.169.1 26049: 024385: Aug 22 09:17:15.889 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:16 192.168.169.1 26050: 024386: Aug 22 09:17:15.889 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26051: 024387: Aug 22 09:17:19.257 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26052: 024388: Aug 22 09:17:19.257 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26053: 024389: Aug 22 09:17:19.265 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26054: 024390: Aug 22 09:17:19.265 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26055: 024391: Aug 22 09:17:19.265 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26056: 024392: Aug 22 09:17:19.917 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:19 192.168.169.1 26057: 024393: Aug 22 09:17:19.917 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:20 192.168.169.1 26058:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:20 192.168.169.1 26059: 024394: Aug 22 09:17:20.005 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:20 192.168.169.1 26060: 024395: Aug 22 09:17:20.005 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:20 192.168.169.1 26061: 024396: Aug 22 09:17:20.793 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:20 192.168.169.1 26062: 024397: Aug 22 09:17:20.793 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26063: 024398: Aug 22 09:17:23.785 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26064: 024399: Aug 22 09:17:23.785 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26065: 024400: Aug 22 09:17:23.785 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26066: 024401: Aug 22 09:17:24.101 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26067: 024402: Aug 22 09:17:24.101 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26068: 024403: Aug 22 09:17:24.365 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:24 192.168.169.1 26069: 024404: Aug 22 09:17:24.365 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26070:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26071: 024405: Aug 22 09:17:24.737 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26072: 024406: Aug 22 09:17:24.737 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26073: 024407: Aug 22 09:17:25.113 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26074: 024408: Aug 22 09:17:25.113 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26075: 024409: Aug 22 09:17:25.417 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26076: 024410: Aug 22 09:17:25.417 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26077: 024411: Aug 22 09:17:25.417 EEST:        Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26078: 024412: Aug 22 09:17:25.421 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26079: 024413: Aug 22 09:17:25.421 EEST: EIGRP: Lost Peer: Total 1 (545/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26080: 024414: Aug 22 09:17:25.433 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1656-1656
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26081: 024415: Aug 22 09:17:25.437 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1656-1656
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26082: 024416: Aug 22 09:17:25.437 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26083: 024417: Aug 22 09:17:25.437 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3268/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1656-1656
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26084: 024418: Aug 22 09:17:25.441 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26085: 024419: Aug 22 09:17:25.441 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3268 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26086: 024420: Aug 22 09:17:25.441 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26087: 024421: Aug 22 09:17:25.457 EEST: EIGRP: Received QUERY on Gi0/0 - paklen 70 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26088: 024422: Aug 22 09:17:25.457 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 1350/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26089: 024423: Aug 22 09:17:25.457 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26090: 024424: Aug 22 09:17:25.457 EEST:   Ack seq 1350 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26091: 024425: Aug 22 09:17:25.461 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26092: 024426: Aug 22 09:17:25.461 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/1350 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26093: 024427: Aug 22 09:17:25.469 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1657-1657
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26094: 024428: Aug 22 09:17:25.473 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on GigabitEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26095: 024429: Aug 22 09:17:25.477 EEST: EIGRP: Sending REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:25 192.168.169.1 26096: 024430: Aug 22 09:17:25.477 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3269/1350 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:26 192.168.169.1 26097:  serno 1657-1657
Aug 22 09:17:26 192.168.169.1 26098: 024431: Aug 22 09:17:25.497 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:26 192.168.169.1 26099: 024432: Aug 22 09:17:25.497 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3269 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:29 192.168.169.1 26100: 024433: Aug 22 09:17:28.509 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:29 192.168.169.1 26101: 024434: Aug 22 09:17:28.509 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:29 192.168.169.1 26102: 024435: Aug 22 09:17:28.509 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:29 192.168.169.1 26103: 024436: Aug 22 09:17:28.765 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:29 192.168.169.1 26104: 024437: Aug 22 09:17:28.765 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26105: 024438: Aug 22 09:17:29.717 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26106: 024439: Aug 22 09:17:29.717 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26107: 024440: Aug 22 09:17:30.249 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26108: 024441: Aug 22 09:17:30.249 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26109: 024442: Aug 22 09:17:30.249 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (546/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26110: 024443: Aug 22 09:17:30.249 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (546/1/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26111: 024444: Aug 22 09:17:30.249 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26112: 024445: Aug 22 09:17:30.253 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26113: 024446: Aug 22 09:17:30.253 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26114: 024447: Aug 22 09:17:30.253 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26115: 024448: Aug 22 09:17:30.253 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26116: 024449: Aug 22 09:17:30.253 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26117: 024450: Aug 22 09:17:30.257 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:30 192.168.169.1 26118: 024451: Aug 22 09:17:30.257 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:31 192.168.169.1 26119: 024452: Aug 22 09:17:30.437 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:31 192.168.169.1 26120: 024453: Aug 22 09:17:30.437 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:32 192.168.169.1 26121: 024454: Aug 22 09:17:31.193 EEST: %SYS-6-TTY_EXPIRE_TIMER: (exec timer expired, tty 132 (10.224.244.150)), user sip03ds
Aug 22 09:17:32 192.168.169.1 26122: 024455: Aug 22 09:17:31.193 EEST: %SYS-6-LOGOUT: User sip03ds has exited tty session 132(10.224.244.150)
Aug 22 09:17:33 192.168.169.1 26123: 024456: Aug 22 09:17:32.257 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 3000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:33 192.168.169.1 26124: 024457: Aug 22 09:17:32.257 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:33 192.168.169.1 26125: 024458: Aug 22 09:17:33.041 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:33 192.168.169.1 26126: 024459: Aug 22 09:17:33.041 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:33 192.168.169.1 26127: 024460: Aug 22 09:17:33.041 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26128: 024461: Aug 22 09:17:34.249 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26129: 024462: Aug 22 09:17:34.249 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26130: 024463: Aug 22 09:17:35.101 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26131: 024464: Aug 22 09:17:35.101 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26132: 024465: Aug 22 09:17:35.241 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26133: 024466: Aug 22 09:17:35.241 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:35 192.168.169.1 26134: 024467: Aug 22 09:17:35.241 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:36 192.168.169.1 26135: 024468: Aug 22 09:17:35.257 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 4500 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:36 192.168.169.1 26136: 024469: Aug 22 09:17:35.257 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:36 192.168.169.1 26137: 024470: Aug 22 09:17:35.297 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:36 192.168.169.1 26138: 024471: Aug 22 09:17:35.297 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:38 192.168.169.1 26139: 024472: Aug 22 09:17:37.401 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:38 192.168.169.1 26140: 024473: Aug 22 09:17:37.401 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:38 192.168.169.1 26141: 024474: Aug 22 09:17:37.401 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26142: 024475: Aug 22 09:17:39.149 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26143: 024476: Aug 22 09:17:39.149 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26144: 024477: Aug 22 09:17:39.433 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26145: 024478: Aug 22 09:17:39.433 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26146: 024479: Aug 22 09:17:39.673 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26147: 024480: Aug 22 09:17:39.673 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:39 192.168.169.1 26148: 024481: Aug 22 09:17:39.757 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 3, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:40 192.168.169.1 26149: 024482: Aug 22 09:17:39.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:40 192.168.169.1 26150: 024483: Aug 22 09:17:39.805 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:40 192.168.169.1 26151: 024484: Aug 22 09:17:39.805 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:40 192.168.169.1 26152: 024485: Aug 22 09:17:39.805 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:42 192.168.169.1 26153: 024486: Aug 22 09:17:41.889 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:42 192.168.169.1 26154: 024487: Aug 22 09:17:41.889 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:42 192.168.169.1 26155: 024488: Aug 22 09:17:41.893 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:44 192.168.169.1 26156: 024489: Aug 22 09:17:43.429 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:44 192.168.169.1 26157: 024490: Aug 22 09:17:43.429 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:44 192.168.169.1 26158: 024491: Aug 22 09:17:43.757 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:44 192.168.169.1 26159: 024492: Aug 22 09:17:43.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:44 192.168.169.1 26160: 024493: Aug 22 09:17:44.325 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:44 192.168.169.1 26161: 024494: Aug 22 09:17:44.325 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:45 192.168.169.1 26162: 024495: Aug 22 09:17:44.453 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:45 192.168.169.1 26163: 024496: Aug 22 09:17:44.453 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:45 192.168.169.1 26164: 024497: Aug 22 09:17:44.453 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:45 192.168.169.1 26165: 024498: Aug 22 09:17:44.757 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 4, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:45 192.168.169.1 26166: 024499: Aug 22 09:17:44.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:47 192.168.169.1 26167: 024500: Aug 22 09:17:46.645 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:47 192.168.169.1 26168: 024501: Aug 22 09:17:46.645 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:47 192.168.169.1 26169: 024502: Aug 22 09:17:46.645 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26170: 024503: Aug 22 09:17:48.177 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26171: 024504: Aug 22 09:17:48.177 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26172: 024505: Aug 22 09:17:48.185 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26173: 024506: Aug 22 09:17:48.185 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26174: 024507: Aug 22 09:17:48.705 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26175: 024508: Aug 22 09:17:48.705 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:17:48 192.168.169.1 26176: 024509: Aug 22 09:17:48.705 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:49 192.168.169.1 26177: 024510: Aug 22 09:17:48.721 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:49 192.168.169.1 26178: 024511: Aug 22 09:17:48.721 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:49 192.168.169.1 26179: 024512: Aug 22 09:17:48.729 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:49 192.168.169.1 26180: 024513: Aug 22 09:17:48.729 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2174/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:49 192.168.169.1 26181: 024514: Aug 22 09:17:48.825 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:49 192.168.169.1 26182: 024515: Aug 22 09:17:48.825 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:50 192.168.169.1 26183: 024516: Aug 22 09:17:49.757 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 5, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:50 192.168.169.1 26184: 024517: Aug 22 09:17:49.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/2174 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:50 192.168.169.1 26185: 024518: Aug 22 09:17:50.729 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:50 192.168.169.1 26186: 024519: Aug 22 09:17:50.729 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2174/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1, last received seq 2174, out of sequence, this seq 2174
Aug 22 09:17:52 192.168.169.1 26187: 024520: Aug 22 09:17:51.201 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:52 192.168.169.1 26188: 024521: Aug 22 09:17:51.201 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:52 192.168.169.1 26189: 024522: Aug 22 09:17:51.201 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26190: 024523: Aug 22 09:17:52.969 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26191: 024524: Aug 22 09:17:52.969 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26192: 024525: Aug 22 09:17:53.005 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26193: 024526: Aug 22 09:17:53.005 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26194: 024527: Aug 22 09:17:53.157 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26195: 024528: Aug 22 09:17:53.157 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:53 192.168.169.1 26196: 024529: Aug 22 09:17:53.669 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:54 192.168.169.1 26197: 024530: Aug 22 09:17:53.669 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:54 192.168.169.1 26198: 024531: Aug 22 09:17:53.729 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:54 192.168.169.1 26199: 024532: Aug 22 09:17:53.729 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2174/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1, last received seq 2174, out of sequence, this seq 2174
Aug 22 09:17:55 192.168.169.1 26200: 024533: Aug 22 09:17:54.757 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 6, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:17:55 192.168.169.1 26201: 024534: Aug 22 09:17:54.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/2174 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:56 192.168.169.1 26202: 024535: Aug 22 09:17:55.873 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:17:56 192.168.169.1 26203: 024536: Aug 22 09:17:55.873 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:56 192.168.169.1 26204: 024537: Aug 22 09:17:55.873 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26205: 024538: Aug 22 09:17:57.505 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26206: 024539: Aug 22 09:17:57.505 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26207: 024540: Aug 22 09:17:57.717 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26208: 024541: Aug 22 09:17:57.717 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26209: 024542: Aug 22 09:17:57.761 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26210: 024543: Aug 22 09:17:57.761 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:58 192.168.169.1 26211: 024544: Aug 22 09:17:58.057 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:17:59 192.168.169.1 26212: 024545: Aug 22 09:17:58.057 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:17:59 192.168.169.1 26213: 024546: Aug 22 09:17:58.229 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:17:59 192.168.169.1 26214: 024547: Aug 22 09:17:58.229 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2174/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1, last received seq 2174, out of sequence, this seq 2174
Aug 22 09:18:00 192.168.169.1 26215: 024548: Aug 22 09:17:59.757 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 7, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:00 192.168.169.1 26216: 024549: Aug 22 09:17:59.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/2174 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:00 192.168.169.1 26217: 024550: Aug 22 09:18:00.697 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:00 192.168.169.1 26218: 024551: Aug 22 09:18:00.697 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:00 192.168.169.1 26219: 024552: Aug 22 09:18:00.697 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26220: 024553: Aug 22 09:18:01.757 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26221: 024554: Aug 22 09:18:01.757 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26222: 024555: Aug 22 09:18:02.225 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26223: 024556: Aug 22 09:18:02.225 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26224: 024557: Aug 22 09:18:02.393 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26225: 024558: Aug 22 09:18:02.393 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:02 192.168.169.1 26226: 024559: Aug 22 09:18:02.521 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:03 192.168.169.1 26227: 024560: Aug 22 09:18:02.521 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:03 192.168.169.1 26228: 024561: Aug 22 09:18:03.229 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:03 192.168.169.1 26229: 024562: Aug 22 09:18:03.229 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2174/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1, last received seq 2174, out of sequence, this seq 2174
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26230: 024563: Aug 22 09:18:04.758 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 8, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26231: 024564: Aug 22 09:18:04.758 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3270/2174 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26232: 024565: Aug 22 09:18:04.782 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26233: 024566: Aug 22 09:18:04.782 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2175/3270 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26234: 024567: Aug 22 09:18:04.782 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26235: 024568: Aug 22 09:18:04.782 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26236: 024569: Aug 22 09:18:04.782 EEST:   Ack seq 2175 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26237: 024570: Aug 22 09:18:04.786 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26238: 024571: Aug 22 09:18:04.790 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26239: 024572: Aug 22 09:18:04.790 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2175 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26240: 024573: Aug 22 09:18:04.794 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:04 192.168.169.1 26241: 024574: Aug 22 09:18:04.798 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26242: 024575: Aug 22 09:18:04.798 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3272/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26243: 024576: Aug 22 09:18:04.802 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26244: 024577: Aug 22 09:18:04.802 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3272 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26245: 024578: Aug 22 09:18:04.802 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26246: 024579: Aug 22 09:18:05.034 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 394 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26247: 024580: Aug 22 09:18:05.034 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3271/2175 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26248: 024581: Aug 22 09:18:05.066 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26249: 024582: Aug 22 09:18:05.066 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2176/3271 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26250: 024583: Aug 22 09:18:05.066 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26251: 024584: Aug 22 09:18:05.066 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26252: 024585: Aug 22 09:18:05.066 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26253: 024586: Aug 22 09:18:05.066 EEST:   Ack seq 2176 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26254: 024587: Aug 22 09:18:05.110 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26255:  nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26256: 024588: Aug 22 09:18:05.114 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26257: 024589: Aug 22 09:18:05.114 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2176 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26258: 024590: Aug 22 09:18:05.286 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26259: 024591: Aug 22 09:18:05.286 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:05 192.168.169.1 26260: 024592: Aug 22 09:18:05.286 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:06 192.168.169.1 26261: 024593: Aug 22 09:18:05.358 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:06 192.168.169.1 26262: 024594: Aug 22 09:18:05.358 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3273/2176 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:06 192.168.169.1 26263: 024595: Aug 22 09:18:06.046 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:06 192.168.169.1 26264: 024596: Aug 22 09:18:06.046 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:07 192.168.169.1 26265: 024597: Aug 22 09:18:06.830 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 2205 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:07 192.168.169.1 26266: 024598: Aug 22 09:18:06.830 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3273/2176 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:07 192.168.169.1 26267: 024599: Aug 22 09:18:07.162 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:07 192.168.169.1 26268: 024600: Aug 22 09:18:07.162 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:07 192.168.169.1 26269: 024601: Aug 22 09:18:07.206 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:07 192.168.169.1 26270: 024602: Aug 22 09:18:07.206 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:09 192.168.169.1 26271: 024603: Aug 22 09:18:09.038 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 3307 tid 0
Aug 22 09:18:09 192.168.169.1 26272: 024604: Aug 22 09:18:09.038 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3273/2176 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1658-1658
Aug 22 09:18:09 192.168.169.1 26273: 024605: Aug 22 09:18:09.058 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:09 192.168.169.1 26274: 024606: Aug 22 09:18:09.058 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3273 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:18:09 192.168.169.1 26275: 024607: Aug 22 09:18:09.058 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:18:09 192.168.169.1 26276: 024608: Aug 22 09:18:09.798 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:10 192.168.169.1 26277: 024609: Aug 22 09:18:09.798 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:10 192.168.169.1 26278: 024610: Aug 22 09:18:10.286 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:10 192.168.169.1 26279: 024611: Aug 22 09:18:10.286 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:10 192.168.169.1 26280: 024612: Aug 22 09:18:10.286 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:10 192.168.169.1 26281: 024613: Aug 22 09:18:10.370 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:10 192.168.169.1 26282: 024614: Aug 22 09:18:10.370 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:12 192.168.169.1 26283: 024615: Aug 22 09:18:11.526 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:12 192.168.169.1 26284: 024616: Aug 22 09:18:11.526 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:12 192.168.169.1 26285: 024617: Aug 22 09:18:12.030 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:12 192.168.169.1 26286: 024618: Aug 22 09:18:12.030 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:15 192.168.169.1 26287: 024619: Aug 22 09:18:14.162 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:15 192.168.169.1 26288: 024620: Aug 22 09:18:14.162 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:15 192.168.169.1 26289: 024621: Aug 22 09:18:14.842 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:15 192.168.169.1 26290: 024622: Aug 22 09:18:14.842 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:15 192.168.169.1 26291: 024623: Aug 22 09:18:14.842 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:16 192.168.169.1 26292: 024624: Aug 22 09:18:15.282 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:16 192.168.169.1 26293: 024625: Aug 22 09:18:15.282 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:16 192.168.169.1 26294: 024626: Aug 22 09:18:15.974 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:16 192.168.169.1 26295: 024627: Aug 22 09:18:15.974 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:17 192.168.169.1 26296: 024628: Aug 22 09:18:16.782 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:17 192.168.169.1 26297: 024629: Aug 22 09:18:16.782 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:19 192.168.169.1 26298: 024630: Aug 22 09:18:18.722 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:19 192.168.169.1 26299: 024631: Aug 22 09:18:18.722 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26300: 024632: Aug 22 09:18:19.758 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26301: 024633: Aug 22 09:18:19.758 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26302: 024634: Aug 22 09:18:19.758 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26303: 024635: Aug 22 09:18:20.006 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26304: 024636: Aug 22 09:18:20.006 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26305: 024637: Aug 22 09:18:20.554 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:20 192.168.169.1 26306: 024638: Aug 22 09:18:20.554 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:21 192.168.169.1 26307:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:21 192.168.169.1 26308: 024639: Aug 22 09:18:21.058 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:21 192.168.169.1 26309: 024640: Aug 22 09:18:21.058 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26310: 024641: Aug 22 09:18:23.526 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26311: 024642: Aug 22 09:18:23.526 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26312: 024643: Aug 22 09:18:24.550 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26313: 024644: Aug 22 09:18:24.550 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26314: 024645: Aug 22 09:18:24.698 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26315: 024646: Aug 22 09:18:24.698 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26316: 024647: Aug 22 09:18:24.698 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26317: 024648: Aug 22 09:18:24.942 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:24 192.168.169.1 26318: 024649: Aug 22 09:18:24.942 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:25 192.168.169.1 26319:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:25 192.168.169.1 26320: 024650: Aug 22 09:18:25.398 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:25 192.168.169.1 26321: 024651: Aug 22 09:18:25.398 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:29 192.168.169.1 26322: 024652: Aug 22 09:18:28.214 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:29 192.168.169.1 26323: 024653: Aug 22 09:18:28.214 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:29 192.168.169.1 26324: 024654: Aug 22 09:18:29.202 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:29 192.168.169.1 26325: 024655: Aug 22 09:18:29.202 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:29 192.168.169.1 26326: 024656: Aug 22 09:18:29.202 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:30 192.168.169.1 26327: 024657: Aug 22 09:18:29.454 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:30 192.168.169.1 26328: 024658: Aug 22 09:18:29.454 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:30 192.168.169.1 26329: 024659: Aug 22 09:18:29.494 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:30 192.168.169.1 26330: 024660: Aug 22 09:18:29.494 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:30 192.168.169.1 26331: 024661: Aug 22 09:18:30.222 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:30 192.168.169.1 26332: 024662: Aug 22 09:18:30.222 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:33 192.168.169.1 26333: 024663: Aug 22 09:18:32.522 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:33 192.168.169.1 26334: 024664: Aug 22 09:18:32.522 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:34 192.168.169.1 26335: 024665: Aug 22 09:18:34.014 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:34 192.168.169.1 26336: 024666: Aug 22 09:18:34.014 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:34 192.168.169.1 26337: 024667: Aug 22 09:18:34.146 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:34 192.168.169.1 26338: 024668: Aug 22 09:18:34.146 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:34 192.168.169.1 26339: 024669: Aug 22 09:18:34.146 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:34 192.168.169.1 26340: 024670: Aug 22 09:18:34.202 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:35 192.168.169.1 26341: 024671: Aug 22 09:18:34.202 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:35 192.168.169.1 26342: 024672: Aug 22 09:18:34.970 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:35 192.168.169.1 26343: 024673: Aug 22 09:18:34.970 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:38 192.168.169.1 26344: 024674: Aug 22 09:18:37.382 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:38 192.168.169.1 26345: 024675: Aug 22 09:18:37.382 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:39 192.168.169.1 26346: 024676: Aug 22 09:18:38.566 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:39 192.168.169.1 26347: 024677: Aug 22 09:18:38.566 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:39 192.168.169.1 26348: 024678: Aug 22 09:18:38.674 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:39 192.168.169.1 26349: 024679: Aug 22 09:18:38.674 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:39 192.168.169.1 26350: 024680: Aug 22 09:18:39.078 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:39 192.168.169.1 26351: 024681: Aug 22 09:18:39.078 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:40 192.168.169.1 26352: 024682: Aug 22 09:18:39.078 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:40 192.168.169.1 26353: 024683: Aug 22 09:18:39.390 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:40 192.168.169.1 26354: 024684: Aug 22 09:18:39.390 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:42 192.168.169.1 26355: 024685: Aug 22 09:18:41.878 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:42 192.168.169.1 26356: 024686: Aug 22 09:18:41.878 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26357: 024687: Aug 22 09:18:42.950 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26358: 024688: Aug 22 09:18:42.950 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26359: 024689: Aug 22 09:18:43.390 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26360: 024690: Aug 22 09:18:43.390 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26361: 024691: Aug 22 09:18:43.678 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26362: 024692: Aug 22 09:18:43.678 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:43 192.168.169.1 26363: 024693: Aug 22 09:18:43.806 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:44 192.168.169.1 26364: 024694: Aug 22 09:18:43.806 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:44 192.168.169.1 26365: 024695: Aug 22 09:18:43.806 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:47 192.168.169.1 26366: 024696: Aug 22 09:18:46.786 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:47 192.168.169.1 26367: 024697: Aug 22 09:18:46.786 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:47 192.168.169.1 26368: 024698: Aug 22 09:18:47.690 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:47 192.168.169.1 26369: 024699: Aug 22 09:18:47.690 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:48 192.168.169.1 26370: 024700: Aug 22 09:18:48.338 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:48 192.168.169.1 26371: 024701: Aug 22 09:18:48.338 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:48 192.168.169.1 26372: 024702: Aug 22 09:18:48.394 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:48 192.168.169.1 26373: 024703: Aug 22 09:18:48.394 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:48 192.168.169.1 26374: 024704: Aug 22 09:18:48.554 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:48 192.168.169.1 26375: 024705: Aug 22 09:18:48.554 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:49 192.168.169.1 26376: 024706: Aug 22 09:18:48.554 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:52 192.168.169.1 26377: 024707: Aug 22 09:18:51.574 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:52 192.168.169.1 26378: 024708: Aug 22 09:18:51.574 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:52 192.168.169.1 26379: 024709: Aug 22 09:18:52.154 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:52 192.168.169.1 26380: 024710: Aug 22 09:18:52.154 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:53 192.168.169.1 26381: 024711: Aug 22 09:18:52.854 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:53 192.168.169.1 26382: 024712: Aug 22 09:18:52.854 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:53 192.168.169.1 26383: 024713: Aug 22 09:18:53.150 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:53 192.168.169.1 26384: 024714: Aug 22 09:18:53.150 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:53 192.168.169.1 26385: 024715: Aug 22 09:18:53.414 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:53 192.168.169.1 26386: 024716: Aug 22 09:18:53.414 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:54 192.168.169.1 26387: 024717: Aug 22 09:18:53.414 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:18:57 192.168.169.1 26388: 024718: Aug 22 09:18:56.434 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:57 192.168.169.1 26389: 024719: Aug 22 09:18:56.434 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:57 192.168.169.1 26390: 024720: Aug 22 09:18:56.530 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:57 192.168.169.1 26391: 024721: Aug 22 09:18:56.530 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:58 192.168.169.1 26392: 024722: Aug 22 09:18:57.530 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:18:58 192.168.169.1 26393: 024723: Aug 22 09:18:57.530 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:58 192.168.169.1 26394: 024724: Aug 22 09:18:57.550 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:18:58 192.168.169.1 26395: 024725: Aug 22 09:18:57.550 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:58 192.168.169.1 26396: 024726: Aug 22 09:18:58.154 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:18:58 192.168.169.1 26397: 024727: Aug 22 09:18:58.154 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:18:59 192.168.169.1 26398: 024728: Aug 22 09:18:58.154 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:01 192.168.169.1 26399: 024729: Aug 22 09:19:00.862 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:01 192.168.169.1 26400: 024730: Aug 22 09:19:00.862 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:01 192.168.169.1 26401: 024731: Aug 22 09:19:01.354 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:01 192.168.169.1 26402: 024732: Aug 22 09:19:01.354 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:01 192.168.169.1 26403: 024733: Aug 22 09:19:01.850 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:01 192.168.169.1 26404: 024734: Aug 22 09:19:01.850 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:03 192.168.169.1 26405: 024735: Aug 22 09:19:02.550 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:03 192.168.169.1 26406: 024736: Aug 22 09:19:02.550 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:03 192.168.169.1 26407: 024737: Aug 22 09:19:02.606 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:03 192.168.169.1 26408: 024738: Aug 22 09:19:02.606 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:03 192.168.169.1 26409: 024739: Aug 22 09:19:02.606 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:06 192.168.169.1 26410: 024740: Aug 22 09:19:05.242 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:06 192.168.169.1 26411: 024741: Aug 22 09:19:05.242 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:06 192.168.169.1 26412: 024742: Aug 22 09:19:06.022 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:06 192.168.169.1 26413: 024743: Aug 22 09:19:06.022 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26414: 024744: Aug 22 09:19:06.430 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26415: 024745: Aug 22 09:19:06.430 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26416: 024746: Aug 22 09:19:06.986 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26417: 024747: Aug 22 09:19:06.986 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26418: 024748: Aug 22 09:19:06.986 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26419: 024749: Aug 22 09:19:07.002 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:07 192.168.169.1 26420: 024750: Aug 22 09:19:07.002 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:08 192.168.169.1 26421:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:10 192.168.169.1 26422: 024751: Aug 22 09:19:09.742 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:10 192.168.169.1 26423: 024752: Aug 22 09:19:09.742 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26424: 024753: Aug 22 09:19:10.918 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26425: 024754: Aug 22 09:19:10.918 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26426: 024755: Aug 22 09:19:11.046 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26427: 024756: Aug 22 09:19:11.046 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26428: 024757: Aug 22 09:19:11.362 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26429: 024758: Aug 22 09:19:11.362 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:11 192.168.169.1 26430: 024759: Aug 22 09:19:11.718 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:12 192.168.169.1 26431: 024760: Aug 22 09:19:11.718 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:12 192.168.169.1 26432: 024761: Aug 22 09:19:11.718 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:15 192.168.169.1 26433: 024762: Aug 22 09:19:14.726 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:15 192.168.169.1 26434: 024763: Aug 22 09:19:14.726 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26435: 024764: Aug 22 09:19:15.734 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26436: 024765: Aug 22 09:19:15.734 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26437: 024766: Aug 22 09:19:15.770 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26438: 024767: Aug 22 09:19:15.770 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26439: 024768: Aug 22 09:19:16.038 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26440: 024769: Aug 22 09:19:16.038 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:16 192.168.169.1 26441: 024770: Aug 22 09:19:16.510 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:17 192.168.169.1 26442: 024771: Aug 22 09:19:16.510 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:17 192.168.169.1 26443: 024772: Aug 22 09:19:16.510 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:20 192.168.169.1 26444: 024773: Aug 22 09:19:19.546 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:20 192.168.169.1 26445: 024774: Aug 22 09:19:19.546 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:20 192.168.169.1 26446: 024775: Aug 22 09:19:20.466 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:20 192.168.169.1 26447: 024776: Aug 22 09:19:20.470 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:20 192.168.169.1 26448: 024777: Aug 22 09:19:20.478 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:20 192.168.169.1 26449: 024778: Aug 22 09:19:20.478 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:21 192.168.169.1 26450: 024779: Aug 22 09:19:20.622 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:21 192.168.169.1 26451: 024780: Aug 22 09:19:20.622 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:21 192.168.169.1 26452: 024781: Aug 22 09:19:21.298 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:21 192.168.169.1 26453: 024782: Aug 22 09:19:21.298 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:21 192.168.169.1 26454: 024783: Aug 22 09:19:21.298 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:25 192.168.169.1 26455: 024784: Aug 22 09:19:24.290 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:25 192.168.169.1 26456: 024785: Aug 22 09:19:24.290 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:25 192.168.169.1 26457: 024786: Aug 22 09:19:24.998 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:25 192.168.169.1 26458: 024787: Aug 22 09:19:24.998 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:25 192.168.169.1 26459: 024788: Aug 22 09:19:25.042 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:25 192.168.169.1 26460: 024789: Aug 22 09:19:25.042 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:26 192.168.169.1 26461: 024790: Aug 22 09:19:25.402 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:26 192.168.169.1 26462: 024791: Aug 22 09:19:25.402 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:26 192.168.169.1 26463: 024792: Aug 22 09:19:25.618 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:26 192.168.169.1 26464: 024793: Aug 22 09:19:25.618 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:26 192.168.169.1 26465: 024794: Aug 22 09:19:25.618 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26466: 024795: Aug 22 09:19:29.194 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26467: 024796: Aug 22 09:19:29.194 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26468: 024797: Aug 22 09:19:29.486 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26469: 024798: Aug 22 09:19:29.486 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26470: 024799: Aug 22 09:19:29.566 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26471: 024800: Aug 22 09:19:29.566 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:30 192.168.169.1 26472: 024801: Aug 22 09:19:30.078 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:31 192.168.169.1 26473: 024802: Aug 22 09:19:30.078 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:31 192.168.169.1 26474: 024803: Aug 22 09:19:30.078 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:31 192.168.169.1 26475: 024804: Aug 22 09:19:30.138 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:31 192.168.169.1 26476: 024805: Aug 22 09:19:30.138 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26477: 024806: Aug 22 09:19:33.742 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26478: 024807: Aug 22 09:19:33.742 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26479: 024808: Aug 22 09:19:33.774 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26480: 024809: Aug 22 09:19:33.774 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26481: 024810: Aug 22 09:19:34.378 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26482: 024811: Aug 22 09:19:34.378 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:34 192.168.169.1 26483: 024812: Aug 22 09:19:34.602 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:35 192.168.169.1 26484: 024813: Aug 22 09:19:34.602 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:35 192.168.169.1 26485: 024814: Aug 22 09:19:34.990 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:35 192.168.169.1 26486: 024815: Aug 22 09:19:34.990 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:35 192.168.169.1 26487: 024816: Aug 22 09:19:34.990 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26488: 024817: Aug 22 09:19:38.322 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26489: 024818: Aug 22 09:19:38.322 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26490: 024819: Aug 22 09:19:38.398 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26491: 024820: Aug 22 09:19:38.398 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26492: 024821: Aug 22 09:19:38.862 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26493: 024822: Aug 22 09:19:38.862 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:39 192.168.169.1 26494: 024823: Aug 22 09:19:39.038 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:40 192.168.169.1 26495: 024824: Aug 22 09:19:39.038 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:40 192.168.169.1 26496: 024825: Aug 22 09:19:39.366 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:40 192.168.169.1 26497: 024826: Aug 22 09:19:39.366 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:40 192.168.169.1 26498: 024827: Aug 22 09:19:39.366 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26499: 024828: Aug 22 09:19:42.778 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26500: 024829: Aug 22 09:19:42.778 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26501: 024830: Aug 22 09:19:42.990 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26502: 024831: Aug 22 09:19:42.990 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26503: 024832: Aug 22 09:19:43.314 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26504: 024833: Aug 22 09:19:43.314 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:43 192.168.169.1 26505: 024834: Aug 22 09:19:43.622 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:44 192.168.169.1 26506: 024835: Aug 22 09:19:43.622 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:44 192.168.169.1 26507: 024836: Aug 22 09:19:44.206 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:44 192.168.169.1 26508: 024837: Aug 22 09:19:44.206 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:44 192.168.169.1 26509: 024838: Aug 22 09:19:44.206 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26510: 024839: Aug 22 09:19:47.150 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26511: 024840: Aug 22 09:19:47.150 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26512: 024841: Aug 22 09:19:47.510 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26513: 024842: Aug 22 09:19:47.510 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26514: 024843: Aug 22 09:19:47.586 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26515: 024844: Aug 22 09:19:47.586 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:47 192.168.169.1 26516: 024845: Aug 22 09:19:47.942 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:48 192.168.169.1 26517: 024846: Aug 22 09:19:47.942 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:48 192.168.169.1 26518: 024847: Aug 22 09:19:48.502 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:48 192.168.169.1 26519: 024848: Aug 22 09:19:48.502 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:48 192.168.169.1 26520: 024849: Aug 22 09:19:48.502 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26521: 024850: Aug 22 09:19:51.854 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26522: 024851: Aug 22 09:19:51.854 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26523: 024852: Aug 22 09:19:52.066 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26524: 024853: Aug 22 09:19:52.066 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26525: 024854: Aug 22 09:19:52.278 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26526: 024855: Aug 22 09:19:52.278 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:52 192.168.169.1 26527: 024856: Aug 22 09:19:52.678 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:53 192.168.169.1 26528: 024857: Aug 22 09:19:52.678 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:53 192.168.169.1 26529: 024858: Aug 22 09:19:52.898 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:53 192.168.169.1 26530: 024859: Aug 22 09:19:52.898 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:53 192.168.169.1 26531: 024860: Aug 22 09:19:52.898 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:19:57 192.168.169.1 26532: 024861: Aug 22 09:19:56.118 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:19:57 192.168.169.1 26533: 024862: Aug 22 09:19:56.118 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:57 192.168.169.1 26534: 024863: Aug 22 09:19:56.802 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:57 192.168.169.1 26535: 024864: Aug 22 09:19:56.802 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26536: 024865: Aug 22 09:19:57.126 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26537: 024866: Aug 22 09:19:57.126 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26538: 024867: Aug 22 09:19:57.214 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26539: 024868: Aug 22 09:19:57.214 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26540: 024869: Aug 22 09:19:57.562 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26541: 024870: Aug 22 09:19:57.562 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:19:58 192.168.169.1 26542: 024871: Aug 22 09:19:57.562 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:01 192.168.169.1 26543: 024872: Aug 22 09:20:00.926 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:01 192.168.169.1 26544: 024873: Aug 22 09:20:00.930 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:01 192.168.169.1 26545: 024874: Aug 22 09:20:01.766 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:01 192.168.169.1 26546: 024875: Aug 22 09:20:01.766 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:01 192.168.169.1 26547: 024876: Aug 22 09:20:01.906 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:01 192.168.169.1 26548: 024877: Aug 22 09:20:01.906 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:02 192.168.169.1 26549: 024878: Aug 22 09:20:01.906 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:02 192.168.169.1 26550: 024879: Aug 22 09:20:01.942 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:02 192.168.169.1 26551: 024880: Aug 22 09:20:01.942 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:02 192.168.169.1 26552: 024881: Aug 22 09:20:01.962 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:02 192.168.169.1 26553: 024882: Aug 22 09:20:01.962 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26554: 024883: Aug 22 09:20:05.222 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26555: 024884: Aug 22 09:20:05.222 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26556: 024885: Aug 22 09:20:06.246 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26557: 024886: Aug 22 09:20:06.246 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26558: 024887: Aug 22 09:20:06.342 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26559: 024888: Aug 22 09:20:06.342 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26560: 024889: Aug 22 09:20:06.442 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26561: 024890: Aug 22 09:20:06.442 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:06 192.168.169.1 26562: 024891: Aug 22 09:20:06.446 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:07 192.168.169.1 26563: 024892: Aug 22 09:20:06.446 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:07 192.168.169.1 26564: 024893: Aug 22 09:20:06.446 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:11 192.168.169.1 26565: 024894: Aug 22 09:20:10.134 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:11 192.168.169.1 26566: 024895: Aug 22 09:20:10.134 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:11 192.168.169.1 26567: 024896: Aug 22 09:20:10.826 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:11 192.168.169.1 26568: 024897: Aug 22 09:20:10.826 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:11 192.168.169.1 26569: 024898: Aug 22 09:20:10.914 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:11 192.168.169.1 26570: 024899: Aug 22 09:20:10.914 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26571: 024900: Aug 22 09:20:11.322 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26572: 024901: Aug 22 09:20:11.322 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26573: 024902: Aug 22 09:20:11.402 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26574: 024903: Aug 22 09:20:11.402 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26575: 024904: Aug 22 09:20:11.402 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26576: 024905: Aug 22 09:20:12.146 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26577: 024906: Aug 22 09:20:12.146 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26578:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26579: 024907: Aug 22 09:20:12.146 EEST:        Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26580: 024908: Aug 22 09:20:12.146 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26581: 024909: Aug 22 09:20:12.146 EEST: EIGRP: Lost Peer: Total 1 (546/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26582: 024910: Aug 22 09:20:12.158 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1659-1659
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26583: 024911: Aug 22 09:20:12.162 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1659-1659
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26584: 024912: Aug 22 09:20:12.162 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26585: 024913: Aug 22 09:20:12.162 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3274/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1659-1659
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26586: 024914: Aug 22 09:20:12.166 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26587: 024915: Aug 22 09:20:12.166 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3274 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26588: 024916: Aug 22 09:20:12.166 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26589: 024917: Aug 22 09:20:12.182 EEST: EIGRP: Received QUERY on Gi0/0 - paklen 70 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26590: 024918: Aug 22 09:20:12.182 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 1352/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26591: 024919: Aug 22 09:20:12.182 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26592: 024920: Aug 22 09:20:12.182 EEST:   Ack seq 1352 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26593: 024921: Aug 22 09:20:12.186 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26594: 024922: Aug 22 09:20:12.186 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/1352 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26595: 024923: Aug 22 09:20:12.194 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1660-1660
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26596: 024924: Aug 22 09:20:12.198 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on GigabitEthernet0/0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26597: 024925: Aug 22 09:20:12.202 EEST: EIGRP: Sending REPLY on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 nbr 192.168.169.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:12 192.168.169.1 26598: 024926: Aug 22 09:20:12.202 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3275/1352 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:13 192.168.169.1 26599:  serno 1660-1660
Aug 22 09:20:13 192.168.169.1 26600: 024927: Aug 22 09:20:12.206 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:13 192.168.169.1 26601: 024928: Aug 22 09:20:12.206 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3275 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26602: 024929: Aug 22 09:20:15.466 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26603: 024930: Aug 22 09:20:15.466 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26604: 024931: Aug 22 09:20:15.830 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26605: 024932: Aug 22 09:20:15.830 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26606: 024933: Aug 22 09:20:15.830 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26607: 024934: Aug 22 09:20:15.886 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26608: 024935: Aug 22 09:20:15.886 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26609: 024936: Aug 22 09:20:15.906 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26610: 024937: Aug 22 09:20:15.906 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26611: 024938: Aug 22 09:20:15.906 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (547/0/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26612: 024939: Aug 22 09:20:15.906 EEST: EIGRP: Add Peer: Total 1 (547/1/0/0/0)
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26613: 024940: Aug 22 09:20:15.906 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26614: 024941: Aug 22 09:20:15.906 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26615: 024942: Aug 22 09:20:15.910 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26616: 024943: Aug 22 09:20:15.910 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26617: 024944: Aug 22 09:20:15.910 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26618: 024945: Aug 22 09:20:15.910 EEST: EIGRP: Requeued unicast on Tunnel1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26619: 024946: Aug 22 09:20:15.910 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26620: 024947: Aug 22 09:20:15.910 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 2178/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26621: 024948: Aug 22 09:20:15.914 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26622: 024949: Aug 22 09:20:15.914 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x1:(INIT), Seq 3276/2178 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26623: 024950: Aug 22 09:20:15.934 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26624: 024951: Aug 22 09:20:15.934 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2179/3276 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26625: 024952: Aug 22 09:20:15.934 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26626: 024953: Aug 22 09:20:15.934 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26627: 024954: Aug 22 09:20:15.934 EEST:   Ack seq 2179 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26628: 024955: Aug 22 09:20:15.938 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26629: 024956: Aug 22 09:20:15.942 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26630: 024957: Aug 22 09:20:15.942 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2179 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26631: 024958: Aug 22 09:20:15.946 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:15 192.168.169.1 26632: 024959: Aug 22 09:20:15.950 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Gi0/0 - paklen 28 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26633: 024960: Aug 22 09:20:15.950 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3278/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26634: 024961: Aug 22 09:20:15.958 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Gi0/0 - paklen 0 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26635: 024962: Aug 22 09:20:15.958 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3278 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26636: 024963: Aug 22 09:20:15.958 EEST: EIGRP: GigabitEthernet0/0 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26637: 024964: Aug 22 09:20:16.186 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 394 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26638: 024965: Aug 22 09:20:16.186 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3277/2179 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1-1402
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26639: 024966: Aug 22 09:20:16.214 EEST: EIGRP: Received UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26640: 024967: Aug 22 09:20:16.214 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x8:(EOT), Seq 2180/3277 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26641: 024968: Aug 22 09:20:16.214 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26642: 024969: Aug 22 09:20:16.214 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26643: 024970: Aug 22 09:20:16.214 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26644: 024971: Aug 22 09:20:16.214 EEST:   Ack seq 2180 iidbQ un/rely 0/1 peerQ un/rely 1/0
Aug 22 09:20:16 192.168.169.1 26645: 024972: Aug 22 09:20:16.262 EEST: EIGRP: Enqueueing UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 0
Aug 22 09:20:17 192.168.169.1 26646:  nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/0 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:17 192.168.169.1 26647: 024973: Aug 22 09:20:16.266 EEST: EIGRP: Sending ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:17 192.168.169.1 26648: 024974: Aug 22 09:20:16.266 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 1/1
Aug 22 09:20:17 192.168.169.1 26649: 024975: Aug 22 09:20:16.510 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:17 192.168.169.1 26650: 024976: Aug 22 09:20:16.510 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:18 192.168.169.1 26651: 024977: Aug 22 09:20:17.982 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 1, RTO 2205 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:18 192.168.169.1 26652: 024978: Aug 22 09:20:17.982 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26653: 024979: Aug 22 09:20:19.766 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26654: 024980: Aug 22 09:20:19.766 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26655: 024981: Aug 22 09:20:20.190 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 2, RTO 3307 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26656: 024982: Aug 22 09:20:20.190 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26657: 024983: Aug 22 09:20:20.214 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26658: 024984: Aug 22 09:20:20.214 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26659: 024985: Aug 22 09:20:20.214 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26660:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26661: 024986: Aug 22 09:20:20.466 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26662: 024987: Aug 22 09:20:20.466 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26663: 024988: Aug 22 09:20:20.530 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26664: 024989: Aug 22 09:20:20.530 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26665: 024990: Aug 22 09:20:20.530 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:20 192.168.169.1 26666: 024991: Aug 22 09:20:20.950 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:21 192.168.169.1 26667: 024992: Aug 22 09:20:20.950 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26668: 024993: Aug 22 09:20:23.507 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 3, RTO 4960 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26669: 024994: Aug 22 09:20:23.507 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26670: 024995: Aug 22 09:20:24.307 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26671: 024996: Aug 22 09:20:24.307 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26672: 024997: Aug 22 09:20:24.511 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26673: 024998: Aug 22 09:20:24.511 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26674: 024999: Aug 22 09:20:24.511 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26675: 025000: Aug 22 09:20:24.875 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26676: 025001: Aug 22 09:20:24.875 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26677: 025002: Aug 22 09:20:24.875 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:24 192.168.169.1 26678: 025003: Aug 22 09:20:24.887 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:25 192.168.169.1 26679: 025004: Aug 22 09:20:24.887 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:25 192.168.169.1 26680: 025005: Aug 22 09:20:25.091 EEST: %SEC_LOGIN-4-LOGIN_FAILED: Login failed [user: sip03ds] [Source: 10.224.244.150] [localport: 22] [Reason: Login Authentication Failed] at 09:20:25 EEST Mon Aug 22 2016
Aug 22 09:20:26 192.168.169.1 26681: 025006: Aug 22 09:20:25.451 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:26 192.168.169.1 26682: 025007: Aug 22 09:20:25.451 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26683: 025008: Aug 22 09:20:28.467 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 4, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26684: 025009: Aug 22 09:20:28.467 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26685: 025010: Aug 22 09:20:28.747 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26686: 025011: Aug 22 09:20:28.747 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26687: 025012: Aug 22 09:20:28.843 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26688: 025013: Aug 22 09:20:28.843 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:20:28 192.168.169.1 26689: 025014: Aug 22 09:20:28.843 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:29 192.168.169.1 26690:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:29 192.168.169.1 26691: 025015: Aug 22 09:20:29.151 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:29 192.168.169.1 26692: 025016: Aug 22 09:20:29.151 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:29 192.168.169.1 26693: 025017: Aug 22 09:20:29.607 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:29 192.168.169.1 26694: 025018: Aug 22 09:20:29.607 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:29 192.168.169.1 26695: 025019: Aug 22 09:20:29.607 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:30 192.168.169.1 26696: 025020: Aug 22 09:20:29.939 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:30 192.168.169.1 26697: 025021: Aug 22 09:20:29.939 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26698: 025022: Aug 22 09:20:33.043 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26699: 025023: Aug 22 09:20:33.043 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26700: 025024: Aug 22 09:20:33.467 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 5, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26701: 025025: Aug 22 09:20:33.467 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26702: 025026: Aug 22 09:20:33.635 EEST: EIGRP: Sending TIDLIST on Tunnel1 - 1 items
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26703: 025027: Aug 22 09:20:33.635 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 30
Aug 22 09:20:33 192.168.169.1 26704: 025028: Aug 22 09:20:33.635 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26705:  iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26706: 025029: Aug 22 09:20:33.903 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26707: 025030: Aug 22 09:20:33.903 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26708: 025031: Aug 22 09:20:33.927 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26709: 025032: Aug 22 09:20:33.927 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26710: 025033: Aug 22 09:20:33.927 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:34 192.168.169.1 26711: 025034: Aug 22 09:20:34.467 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:35 192.168.169.1 26712: 025035: Aug 22 09:20:34.467 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:38 192.168.169.1 26713: 025036: Aug 22 09:20:37.383 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:38 192.168.169.1 26714: 025037: Aug 22 09:20:37.383 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:38 192.168.169.1 26715: 025038: Aug 22 09:20:38.023 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:38 192.168.169.1 26716: 025039: Aug 22 09:20:38.023 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:38 192.168.169.1 26717: 025040: Aug 22 09:20:38.343 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:38 192.168.169.1 26718: 025041: Aug 22 09:20:38.347 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:39 192.168.169.1 26719: 025042: Aug 22 09:20:38.467 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 6, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:39 192.168.169.1 26720: 025043: Aug 22 09:20:38.467 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:39 192.168.169.1 26721: 025044: Aug 22 09:20:38.575 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:39 192.168.169.1 26722: 025045: Aug 22 09:20:38.575 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:39 192.168.169.1 26723: 025046: Aug 22 09:20:38.575 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:39 192.168.169.1 26724: 025047: Aug 22 09:20:39.163 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:40 192.168.169.1 26725: 025048: Aug 22 09:20:39.163 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:42 192.168.169.1 26726: 025049: Aug 22 09:20:41.823 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:42 192.168.169.1 26727: 025050: Aug 22 09:20:41.823 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:42 192.168.169.1 26728: 025051: Aug 22 09:20:42.695 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:42 192.168.169.1 26729: 025052: Aug 22 09:20:42.695 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:42 192.168.169.1 26730: 025053: Aug 22 09:20:42.735 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:42 192.168.169.1 26731: 025054: Aug 22 09:20:42.735 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:43 192.168.169.1 26732: 025055: Aug 22 09:20:43.447 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:43 192.168.169.1 26733: 025056: Aug 22 09:20:43.447 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:43 192.168.169.1 26734: 025057: Aug 22 09:20:43.467 EEST: EIGRP: Sending UPDATE on Tu1 - paklen 28 nbr 172.16.12.2, retry 7, RTO 5000 tid 0
Aug 22 09:20:43 192.168.169.1 26735: 025058: Aug 22 09:20:43.467 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 3279/2180 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1 serno 1661-1661
Aug 22 09:20:43 192.168.169.1 26736: 025059: Aug 22 09:20:43.487 EEST: EIGRP: Received ACK on Tu1 - paklen 0 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:43 192.168.169.1 26737: 025060: Aug 22 09:20:43.487 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/3279 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/1
Aug 22 09:20:44 192.168.169.1 26738: 025061: Aug 22 09:20:43.487 EEST: EIGRP: Tunnel1 multicast flow blocking cleared
Aug 22 09:20:44 192.168.169.1 26739: 025062: Aug 22 09:20:43.503 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:44 192.168.169.1 26740: 025063: Aug 22 09:20:43.503 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:44 192.168.169.1 26741: 025064: Aug 22 09:20:43.503 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:46 192.168.169.1 26742: 025065: Aug 22 09:20:46.203 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on NV0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:46 192.168.169.1 26743: 025066: Aug 22 09:20:46.203 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:46 192.168.169.1 26744: 025067: Aug 22 09:20:46.987 EEST: %SEC_LOGIN-5-LOGIN_SUCCESS: Login Success [user: sip03ds] [Source: 10.224.244.150] [localport: 22] at 09:20:46 EEST Mon Aug 22 2016
Aug 22 09:20:47 192.168.169.1 26745: 025068: Aug 22 09:20:46.995 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:47 192.168.169.1 26746: 025069: Aug 22 09:20:46.995 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:47 192.168.169.1 26747: 025070: Aug 22 09:20:47.271 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Tu1 - paklen 20 nbr 172.16.12.2
Aug 22 09:20:47 192.168.169.1 26748: 025071: Aug 22 09:20:47.271 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:47 192.168.169.1 26749: 025072: Aug 22 09:20:47.867 EEST: EIGRP: Received HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 26 nbr 192.168.169.2
Aug 22 09:20:47 192.168.169.1 26750: 025073: Aug 22 09:20:47.871 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0 peerQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:20:48 192.168.169.1 26751: 025074: Aug 22 09:20:47.871 EEST: EIGRP: Received Peer Info from AS 3276801(192.168.169.2), old info, ignored
Aug 22 09:20:48 192.168.169.1 26752: 025075: Aug 22 09:20:48.087 EEST: EIGRP: Sending HELLO on Gi0/0 - paklen 20
Aug 22 09:20:48 192.168.169.1 26753: 025076: Aug 22 09:20:48.087 EEST:   AS 50, Flags 0x0:(NULL), Seq 0/0 interfaceQ 0/0 iidbQ un/rely 0/0
Aug 22 09:21:12 192.168.169.1 26754: 025077: Aug 22 09:21:11.119 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:21:16 192.168.169.1 26755: 025078: Aug 22 09:21:15.499 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:22:08 192.168.169.1 26756: 025079: Aug 22 09:22:07.487 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:22:12 192.168.169.1 26757: 025080: Aug 22 09:22:11.619 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:24:10 192.168.169.1 26758: 025081: Aug 22 09:24:09.436 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:24:15 192.168.169.1 26759: 025082: Aug 22 09:24:14.368 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:25:20 192.168.169.1 26760: 025083: Aug 22 09:25:19.293 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:25:24 192.168.169.1 26761: 025084: Aug 22 09:25:23.685 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:25:28 192.168.169.1 26762: 025085: Aug 22 09:25:27.517 EEST: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by sip03ds on vty0 (10.224.244.150)
Aug 22 09:28:30 192.168.169.1 26763: 025086: Aug 22 09:28:29.774 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:28:34 192.168.169.1 26764: 025087: Aug 22 09:28:33.462 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:29:26 192.168.169.1 26765: 025088: Aug 22 09:29:24.998 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:29:30 192.168.169.1 26766: 025089: Aug 22 09:29:29.818 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:29:59 192.168.169.1 26767: 025090: Aug 22 09:29:58.407 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:30:04 192.168.169.1 26768: 025091: Aug 22 09:30:03.395 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:30:37 192.168.169.1 26769: 025092: Aug 22 09:30:36.875 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:30:42 192.168.169.1 26770: 025093: Aug 22 09:30:41.075 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:31:02 192.168.169.1 26771: 025094: Aug 22 09:31:01.087 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:31:05 192.168.169.1 26772: 025095: Aug 22 09:31:04.107 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:31:06 192.168.169.1 26773: 025096: Aug 22 09:31:05.755 EEST: %SYS-6-LOGOUT: User sip03ds has exited tty session 132(10.224.244.150)
Aug 22 09:32:29 192.168.169.1 26774: 025097: Aug 22 09:32:28.344 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:32:33 192.168.169.1 26775: 025098: Aug 22 09:32:32.668 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:32:53 192.168.169.1 26776: 025099: Aug 22 09:32:52.480 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: Interface PEER-TERMINATION received
Aug 22 09:32:58 192.168.169.1 26777: 025100: Aug 22 09:32:57.456 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is up: new adjacency
Aug 22 09:33:59 192.168.169.1 26778: 025101: Aug 22 09:33:58.984 EEST: %DUAL-5-NBRCHANGE: EIGRP-IPv4 50: Neighbor 172.16.12.2 (Tunnel1) is down: holding time expired
Aug 22 10:10:53 192.168.169.1 26779: 025102: Aug 22 10:10:52.557 EEST: %LINEPROTO-5-UPDOWN: Line protocol on Interface Tunnel1, changed state to down
```

τα tunnel πέφτει

----------


## SfH

Η γραμμή είναι idle όταν συμβαίνει αυτό ή χρησιμοποιείται ?

----------


## d.stathopoulos

χρησιμοποιείται αλλα δεν γινεται saturate η συνδεση

----------


## SfH

> χρησιμοποιείται αλλα δεν γινεται saturate η συνδεση


Είσαι σίγουρος ? Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις να τις αφήσεις idle για 10 λεπτά και να δεις αν συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## d.stathopoulos

παρότι idle το πρόβλημα παραμένει

----------


## SfH

Μπορείς να βάλεις νεότερα ios ? Ο bug tracker δείχνει διάφορα σχετικά bugs.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

για 12.4 ή για το 15.3 ? 
ο 1841 τρέχει 12.4.24T 
o 1941 τρέχει 15.4.3M4

μήπως να το γυρίσω σε single area osfp ?

----------


## SfH

Αν πληρείς τα ram/flash requirements, βάλε τα recommended releases ( από το παλαιότερο train, αν είναι άνω του ενός ).

Αν σε βολεύει να αλλάξεις igp, γύρνα το σε ospf ή isis και δες αν κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Νομίζω ότι εντόπισα το πρόβλημα - απ' ότι φαίνεται στο site 1 το upload της γραμμής είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλό με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πολλά timeouts.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Τελικά αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα  - στο Site 1 - το upload ήταν τόσο χαμηλό που είχα timeouts στα hello. 
Αφού διόρθωσα το configuration της γραμμής PPPoE - το πρόβλημα λύθηκε

----------

